# Hands up if you think ferrets are the collest pets around



## azza23

Right i keep an array of exotic and domestic pets but i think my ferrets are the best animal ive ever kept, they both have completly different personalitys, they greet me with excitment and sopyness everytime i go out to there enclosure, the female has her off days and always lets me know with a nip and she is seriously lazy, the male is off his tits and is constantly onitt like a car bonnet, absolutly nuts, thought id make this thread for appreciation of our lovely little carnivours, unless of course theres already a ferret thread then just direct me to it, well enough rambling heres boris and talula, :lol2:
Boris








Talula








and both of them together,








sorry about the pics but anyone who knows ferrets knows they dont sit the hell still: victory:


----------



## miss_ferret

cant stand the vicious little beasts :whistling2:


----------



## azza23

miss_ferret said:


> cant stand the vicious little beasts :whistling2:


ye you dont seem the sort, is the name just a cover:whistling2:


----------



## miss_ferret

azza23 said:


> ye you dont seem the sort, is the name just a cover:whistling2:


its true, i only keep 8 of the things to remind me how much i hate them :whistling2:

tried to freeze them but it didnt work...
bear:

















millie (white headed) and doll:

















spike:









all of them together (before Ri died)









my first ferret, charlie:









bit of a photo sesh there, sorry all :blush:


----------



## azza23

miss_ferret said:


> its true, i only keep 8 of the things to remind me how much i hate them :whistling2:
> 
> tried to freeze them but it didnt work...
> bear:
> image
> image
> 
> millie (white headed) and doll:
> image
> image
> 
> spike:
> image
> 
> all of them together (before Ri died)
> image
> 
> my first ferret, charlie:
> image
> 
> bit of a photo sesh there, sorry all :blush:


wow, and dont appoligise the more pics the better, i'd have 100 of them if i could keep that many but i think 2 is enough, for now:lol2:


----------



## Rhianna.J

Thats one thing ive never had is ferrets. My dad had polecats when i was a kid, but i would love ferrets.


----------



## naz_pixie

God there gorgeous!! Am currentl in rhe deep deapths of ferret research and one thing i seem to be coming to a complete blank on is breeders? Was looking to make a list so i cam research them all amd pick which one i thought best but i actualy dont seem to be able to track any down!! Im in middlesex so west london, surrey area.. dont mind trveling a bit.. could juat do with some info if you can?


Sorry for.briefly hijacking your thread!

Naz


----------



## Chris18

I love my jill, she's the perfect ferret for me. She's stupidly hyper and loves quite rough wrestling with me and bounces everywhere. She never bites any harder than I feel comfortable with (other people on the other hand, ankles = lunch) and is soppy when she's tired.
I recently got a hob which I rehomed from the RSCPA and ofcourse me being silly adopted the worst biter as he had less chance of a home. Honestly it tested my love for ferrets but i think we're starting to see the better side of him now (no more blood, he just bites a bit too hard to try engage me in play)
They were properly wrestling with each other for the first time together when they finally both figured out how to climb onto my tall bed (don't know why they think my bed is the wrestling ring) so that has made me very happy as when we first got him my jill was terrified of him.
It's so rewarding knowing that I have stopped him fear biting and only have a little more work to do before I can enjoy him to the full extent.
Before I had ferrets I was mostly a reptile lover (except my dogs) but the reptiles have actually taken the background now and the ferrets are my entertainment mostly.
It's a huge shame that people can't see past the biting and smelly rumors and enjoy these animals for what they are.

This is my rescue Hob called Ben (prenamed)










And my Jill who has no name (i suck when it comes to female names T_T)












naz_pixie said:


> God there gorgeous!! Am currentl in rhe deep deapths of ferret research and one thing i seem to be coming to a complete blank on is breeders? Was looking to make a list so i cam research them all amd pick which one i thought best but i actualy dont seem to be able to track any down!! Im in middlesex so west london, surrey area.. dont mind trveling a bit.. could juat do with some info if you can?
> 
> 
> Sorry for.briefly hijacking your thread!
> 
> Naz


ALOT of ferret owners are touchy about breeders due to the amount in rescues which is a genuine concern. I got my first from a local breeder which I found on Preloved advertising kits but always visit the place first to make sure they're ethical and have high welfare standards. You should definitely highly consider rescuing though, either from local RSPCA or other rehoming centre or a ferret specific rescue run in someone's home.


----------



## naz_pixie

Oh they are gorgeous! Your jill in Particular has such a stunning litle face!!
its soo good when your hard work pays off! Both for them and you!

Iv been looking at and researching rescues in the local-ish area too.. i did get the impresssion that apart from working ferrets, most private breeders have stopped breeding altogether due the rescues being packed..

My main reason for persuing breeders is i decided i would propably want kits as they are my first ever ferrets, and i have a hell of a lot of time on my hands atm for training and felt as they will be my first it would be better to take on babies that i can tame and train from the very begining as i think maybe id struggle more with an untrained adult, or one that has issues or poor genetics? 

Other than that i would love to help out a rescue by rehoming.. hadnt ruled it out but not sure unless they get a lot of kits in In the summer? And then am a bit worried about taking on babies with bad breeding?
Am still very much in The midst of my researching so sorry if iv got lots wrong!
And Again sorry if im hijacking!! X


----------



## Chris18

naz_pixie said:


> Oh they are gorgeous! Your jill in Particular has such a stunning litle face!!
> its soo good when your hard work pays off! Both for them and you!
> 
> Iv been looking at and researching rescues in the local-ish area too.. i did get the impresssion that apart from working ferrets, most private breeders have stopped breeding altogether due the rescues being packed..
> 
> My main reason for persuing breeders is i decided i would propably want kits as they are my first ever ferrets, and i have a hell of a lot of time on my hands atm for training and felt as they will be my first it would be better to take on babies that i can tame and train from the very begining as i think maybe id struggle more with an untrained adult, or one that has issues or poor genetics?
> 
> Other than that i would love to help out a rescue by rehoming.. hadnt ruled it out but not sure unless they get a lot of kits in In the summer? And then am a bit worried about taking on babies with bad breeding?
> Am still very much in The midst of my researching so sorry if iv got lots wrong!
> And Again sorry if im hijacking!! X


The rescues will be brimming with kits come breeding season, that is a fact unfortunately.
Like I said, my Jill is the perfect ferret for me and honestly i think that comes down to how I raised her and taught her everything so I totally recommend getting a pair of kits to make them personal to you and teach them how rough to play etc.
I'm not fully aware of any poor genetics within ferrets apart from Silver to Silver breedings which is highly frowned upon due to some form of lethal gene? not sure on the exact reasoning.
Rescues will usually train any older ferrets how to socialize and not to bite when playing so you shouldn't have to worry about that.
But ye, I really enjoyed having a kit, would love another or a couple but I'm not allowed anymore 
Which ever you choose it's rewarding and a lot of fun : victory:


----------



## Kare

Addison and Temperance


----------



## StevensGal

We've got two ferrets, both polecats and they're fab. We had two ferrets prior to owning these but they had the nastiest temperaments, always jumping at your throat, biting etc. They sadly both died so we got two more but from a different breeder and the difference is amazing. They're the nicest ferrets we've owned (so far) and so, so tame. Wondering whether the jill is pregnant as her belly has expanded and I've caught them mating and hubby's heard her screaming, her neck's covered in scabs where the hob's been grabbing her. The only thing is, her belly's only got so big then seemed to have stopped?

So not entirely sure if she is or isn't now!

Will get some piccies.


----------



## StevensGal

Found a pic.

Female - Pheobe on the left and male - Pheebo on the right. He's like a big fuzzy bear!


----------



## miss_ferret

tbh if you've had an intact male with an intact female at this time of year, then yes she most likely is pregnant. 

not all jills show pregnancy in the same way, some get big early and then dont seem to change, others dont show until there ready to drop.

keep an eye on her belly, if her stomach stays large, the hair on her stomach starts thinning and her nipples become enlarged then put the hob in a separate cage and prepare for a lot of hungry mouths to feed.

how much vulva swelling does she still have? though if the hobs making a mess of her neck, they need separating before it gets worse


----------



## StevensGal

Her belly is much rounder than normal and we definitely thought she was pregnant, hubby noticed her teats are more prominent. I'll have a look at her when hubby gets home as it takes two of us to handle them as they don't stay still and I don't have enough hands to pick one up and keep the other in, lol. I actually don't think I've seen her vulva swollen but will have a look as soon as I can.


----------



## miss_ferret

you need to keep a very close eye on her, it could just be a phantom pregnancy but i think thats pretty unlikely. you need to work out a rough due date, if she's going to pop it should be roughly 6 weeks/42 days from mating. shes going to need to be on her own in the cage from a week and a half to two weeks before to give her time to settle, nest build and so on.

if it is a phantom, then after 6 weeks her belly should start going down and everything should return to normal, she may also come into season again.

he vulva will have to have been swollen in order for the hob to mate with her.


----------



## naz_pixie

Chris18 said:


> The rescues will be brimming with kits come breeding season, that is a fact unfortunately.
> Like I said, my Jill is the perfect ferret for me and honestly i think that comes down to how I raised her and taught her everything so I totally recommend getting a pair of kits to make them personal to you and teach them how rough to play etc.
> I'm not fully aware of any poor genetics within ferrets apart from Silver to Silver breedings which is highly frowned upon due to some form of lethal gene? not sure on the exact reasoning.
> Rescues will usually train any older ferrets how to socialize and not to bite when playing so you shouldn't have to worry about that.
> But ye, I really enjoyed having a kit, would love another or a couple but I'm not allowed anymore
> Which ever you choose it's rewarding and a lot of fun : victory:


Heya!! Sorry took me ages to reply.. been a busy bunny!!

Well cage, carrier, hammocks, toys, grooming stuffs etc all bought, just awaiting delivery!
Next weeks misssion is ferret proofing my room! 

Got intouch with a lovely woman called claire who runs the sta rescue from her home and went for a play date with all her lovely monsters yesterday! she has a pair of poley jills coming in for rehoming that she thinks will be good for us so shes going to get them next week or so and check them over and all being well we will go and meet them and hopefully they will be coming home with us soon!! 

Getting very excited now!!!


----------



## rudolph20039932

They are cute but I remember mine smelling alot and mum made me get rid of them when I lived with her (don't worry I cleaned them out enough), do any of you guys keep them in doors? how do you deal with the smell?


----------



## azza23

rudolph20039932 said:


> They are cute but I remember mine smelling alot and mum made me get rid of them when I lived with her (don't worry I cleaned them out enough), do any of you guys keep them in doors? how do you deal with the smell?


see the smell dosnt bother me, but anyone who keeps ferrets indoors are mental, there outdoor animals and should live outside, mine come indoors ocasionally but would never keep them indoors:2thumb:


----------



## rudolph20039932

I kept mine in for about 2 weeks when I first got them and then put them outside because mum moaned so much, then when they were outside she complained about them saying they was disturbing her barbecues that she done like once a year lol


----------



## MRS MURPH

We have 3, Sid Nancy and Lilly. Sid and Nancy are great Lily is complete cow:lol2:
I wouldn't mind so much but Lilly was hand raised from a week old the ungrateful little bugger :lol2:
Nancy and Lilly are hunting ferrets but Sid wont have any of it. My hubby puts him down a hole and he comes straight back out and sits on my hubby's shoulder :lol2:


----------



## naz_pixie

MRS MURPH said:


> We have 3, Sid Nancy and Lilly. Sid and Nancy are great Lily is complete cow:lol2:
> I wouldn't mind so much but Lilly was hand raised from a week old the ungrateful little bugger :lol2:
> Nancy and Lilly are hunting ferrets but Sid wont have any of it. My hubby puts him down a hole and he comes straight back out and sits on my hubby's shoulder :lol2:


He he!! I keep hearing soo much about just how stubborn and determinded ferrets are!!! I find there cheekyness so apealing!! And all tje ones we have played with seem to have such different personalities!!! Am soo looking forward to meeting ours and getting to know them!! And just a little bit nervous... Lol x


----------



## Ratatouille

Got 11, they are fantastic pets :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

Ratatouille said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> imageimage
> 
> Got 11, they are fantastic pets :2thumb:


Do you have anymore pictures of the silver with the woody hat on? :blush: I love silvers haha


----------



## azza23

Chris18 said:


> Do you have anymore pictures of the silver with the woody hat on? :blush: I love silvers haha


me to, :flrt: my big male is a silver and he's a beaut


----------



## naz_pixie

Ratatouille said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> imageimage
> 
> Got 11, they are fantastic pets :2thumb:



Gorgeous!!! That silver is indeed lovely!! Your poleys have such amazingly cute little faces too!!

One thing that interests me alot iss how obviuos does everyone find the different personalities and tempriments of the different colours? 
Seems to be quite a big thing? X


----------



## Kat91

This thread is adorable!

We used to have 6, once you keep ferrets I don't think you can ever be without them :flrt: Best pets after a dog imo. We're definitely going to have more in the future once we settle down somewhere permanently. :flrt:


----------



## Ratatouille

The Silver mitt is Fudge, and we now have another very similar to him called silver, I will upload some more pics of them if people want to see them


----------



## Ratatouille

Don't you just love the yawns.........


----------



## em_40

They are sooo adorable :flrt:


----------



## Chris18

Ahhhh beautiful boys!
I will try get pictures of my silver boy later


----------



## Chris18

Here's my silvery boy... His name is Ben because that's the name he had at the RSPCA, I wanted to rename him joop after the men's spray for comical, sarcastic reasons but left a little mean changing his name lol
he may look cute in the pictures but he's mean to my hands due to obvious bad history


----------



## azza23

Chris18 said:


> Here's my silvery boy... His name is Ben because that's the name he had at the RSPCA, I wanted to rename him joop after the men's spray for comical, sarcastic reasons but left a little mean changing his name lol
> he may look cute in the pictures but he's mean to my hands due to obvious bad history
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


I think there play bite and serious bite are the same and they dont have much control over there jaws:lol2: mine reguarly draw blood when play fighting with me but never aggresive thank god, yours are lovely by the way, :2thumb:


----------



## Kat91

Chris18 said:


> Here's my silvery boy... His name is Ben because that's the name he had at the RSPCA, I wanted to rename him joop after the men's spray for comical, sarcastic reasons but left a little mean changing his name lol
> he may look cute in the pictures but he's mean to my hands due to obvious bad history
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


I am in love with Ben :flrt: he looks very similar to our silver hob we used to have, minus a brown splodge on his nose!! I love silvers!

Here he is, we no longer have him  his name was Mir:


----------



## ilovecornsnakes

so cute. i've never had ferrets but handled a few.
once on a bus with my grandma a man got on the bus and saw me grin at the sight of his girl (he said my face lit up when i asked why - love most animals but those with real characters are always more interactive) he was taking home after a vet trip (pregnant) and sat behind us putting her straight on my lap. sweetest little girl i've seen (the others were larger and at a fair) curled up letting me stroke her and licked my hands till her owner was getting off. then at a fair / horse show thing we went to there were a group in a sort of petting / education thing for interaction with different animals.

think ferrets are high on the 'when i have the money & time i'll do/buy' list.


----------



## Chris18

I got a video of me playing the flying devout game with him lol.
He looks so beautiful at the beginning :flrt:
YouTube - Ben


----------



## naz_pixie

Chris18 said:


> I got a video of me playing the flying devout game with him lol.
> He looks so beautiful at the beginning :flrt:
> YouTube - Ben


Love that video!!!! Hes gorgeous!!! I just adore how they play.. i honestly can not help but grin like im silly everytime i see them hop around!! Lol x ,


----------



## XxLauraxX

awwh they are all so cuoootee!!! i love ferrets they make such great pets, they are loving, funny, naughty and all have such individual characters. I'd love to have some ferrets but the only thing that puts me off them is there smell  i also have chickens that are surrounded by an electric fence so if i housed them outside that would be worry. They are such fantastic pets to have though :flrt:


----------



## x Sarah x

Picked up my first furbabies yesterday from our local rescue, not had them as pets before but have worked with a dozen or so.

I'll give it a while before giving them the coolest pet status, at the moment my hares remain in solid first place 

This is Seamus and Dilwyn


----------



## Chris18

Ooops I accidentally attached a photo to this post :whistling2:


----------



## naz_pixie

x Sarah x said:


> Picked up my first furbabies yesterday from our local rescue, not had them as pets before but have worked with a dozen or so.
> 
> I'll give it a while before giving them the coolest pet status, at the moment my hares remain in solid first place
> 
> This is Seamus and Dilwyn
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Sarah they look gorgeous!! Really hope they settle in well for you!!!


And chris, thats your jill isnt it? She has just such an adorable face!!!!


----------



## Chris18

naz_pixie said:


> And chris, thats your jill isnt it? She has just such an adorable face!!!!


yeh, she's a tiny tot :lol2:
She knows how to work the baby face!


----------



## x Sarah x

Thanks, Dil keeps opening his mouth and making a hissing sound, is this normal?
Its not anger or aggression, just when he's generally moving about every now and then he makes this noise...


----------



## azza23

x Sarah x said:


> Thanks, Dil keeps opening his mouth and making a hissing sound, is this normal?
> Its not anger or aggression, just when he's generally moving about every now and then he makes this noise...


mine are constantly walking around with there noes to the ground, grunting like pigs and make all sorts of noises, also if you keep them on wood shavings this can affect there breathing a little and can cause RI's,:2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

x Sarah x said:


> Thanks, Dil keeps opening his mouth and making a hissing sound, is this normal?
> Its not anger or aggression, just when he's generally moving about every now and then he makes this noise...


It can mean quite a few things, sometimes it even means play with me lol. They make so very weird noises. Dooking never fails to make me smile though!


----------



## naz_pixie

Chris18 said:


> It can mean quite a few things, sometimes it even means play with me lol. They make so very weird noises. Dooking never fails to make me smile though!


Is dooking the word for the warbly chook-chook kind of noise they make when they dance and bounce around? Is an awesome noise!!


----------



## x Sarah x

You know when you try to scream but it comes out silent, like a whispering scream?
Its that sort of noise, its probably nothing but i worry a lot especially as he's older at 3-4 years old.


----------



## miss_ferret

x Sarah x said:


> You know when you try to scream but it comes out silent, like a whispering scream?
> Its that sort of noise, its probably nothing but i worry a lot especially as he's older at 3-4 years old.


its nothing to worry about, they generally use it as a warning noise, but mine have been known to do it at inanimate objects, especially the bin for some reason...


----------



## Kat91

x Sarah x said:


> Picked up my first furbabies yesterday from our local rescue, not had them as pets before but have worked with a dozen or so.
> 
> I'll give it a while before giving them the coolest pet status, at the moment my hares remain in solid first place
> 
> This is Seamus and Dilwyn
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Awwwwwwwwwww, they are adorable!! Congratulations on your first furry balls of madness! :2thumb: Also glad to see that you rescued


----------



## x Sarah x

Thanks, good to know i'm just worrying 

I may have to invest in a corner litter tray, as they have managed to backup too far above the tray and stick pretty poo parcels to the wall in their enclosure :lol2:


----------



## x Sarah x

Does anyone have any tips for allowing them to free range in the garden but get them to come back to me? the gardens secured as the rabbits free range most the time anyway, but i don't want to be chasing them to catch them...how on earth do working ferrets learn not to run off when they're set free with no restrictions?


----------



## miss_ferret

x Sarah x said:


> Does anyone have any tips for allowing them to free range in the garden but get them to come back to me? the gardens secured as the rabbits free range most the time anyway, but i don't want to be chasing them to catch them...how on earth do working ferrets learn not to run off when they're set free with no restrictions?


best thing i can advise is associate a noise with a treat, i have a squeaky dog toy especially for this purpose. make sure its something they dont have access to the rest of the time, so if they already have a squeaky toy, use something with a bell and so on : victory:


----------



## azza23

x Sarah x said:


> Does anyone have any tips for allowing them to free range in the garden but get them to come back to me? the gardens secured as the rabbits free range most the time anyway, but i don't want to be chasing them to catch them...how on earth do working ferrets learn not to run off when they're set free with no restrictions?


Foooooooooood!!!, my male is obsessed with me so will just follow me everywere, but the female isnt interested and wont listen to anything but a nice peice of chick (there favorite) will make her come to me everytime, but that being said if your calling them back 20 times a day the food will be useless so the squeeky/noise training may be better:2thumb:


----------



## Kat91

x Sarah x said:


> Thanks, good to know i'm just worrying
> 
> I may have to invest in a corner litter tray, as they have managed to backup too far above the tray and stick pretty poo parcels to the wall in their enclosure :lol2:


Some of mine used to make a hissy/laughing noise, I really can't explain it. They used to make it when they were playing and excited. Nothing to worry about 

They can also make another type of hissing sound when they are scared and want you to back off...accompanied with a bushy tail and arching their backs lol


----------



## azza23

"Puppy" the Ferret Shot Dead - YouTube

:lol2:


----------



## x Sarah x

I let them out one by one, but nearly lost one of them literally by a second, if i had left him that long he'd have been gone...

Dunno what to do now, feel shady if they can never come out to run around, but the gardens rabbit proof not ferret proof...


----------



## miss_ferret

x Sarah x said:


> I let them out one by one, but nearly lost one of them literally by a second, if i had left him that long he'd have been gone...
> 
> Dunno what to do now, feel shady if they can never come out to run around, but the gardens rabbit proof not ferret proof...


have you tried using a harness? you have to persevere with it, but most will get used to them eventually : victory:


----------



## MRS MURPH

azza23 said:


> "Puppy" the Ferret Shot Dead - YouTube
> 
> :lol2:


:lol2: Thats brilliant


----------



## Kat91

azza23 said:


> "Puppy" the Ferret Shot Dead - YouTube
> 
> :lol2:


I've seen that before it is adorable! :flrt:

watch this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xowr0vMU_U&feature=related


----------



## Chris18

Kat91 said:


> I've seen that before it is adorable! :flrt:
> 
> watch this one:
> 
> WTF?!?! Insane Ferret - YouTube


American ferrets seem so much more bouncy than the UK ones because of how petite they are compared!


----------



## Kat91

Chris18 said:


> American ferrets seem so much more bouncy than the UK ones because of how petite they are compared!


I don't know about that, my lot were that crazy as well :lol2:


----------



## azza23

Kat91 said:


> I've seen that before it is adorable! :flrt:
> 
> watch this one:
> 
> WTF?!?! Insane Ferret - YouTube


mine do this when i stamp my feet or pretend to chase them, i call it "the gads" :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Kat91

azza23 said:


> mine do this when i stamp my feet or pretend to chase them, i call it "the gads" :lol2::lol2:


Mine used to do it whenever they were let out, because there was 6 of them and it was chaos :lol2: I miss them...I'd flip them on their back and rub their tummy and they'd go mental...crazy animals :lol2:


----------



## x Lindsay x

AGREED.
Don't get me wrong, I love my amphibians but my ferrets are my babies. 

Got 3 (2 albino boys and a poley girl) and hopefully getting another from the local rescue soon :flrt:


----------



## Ratatouille

Petstock - Pet Tricks

Come on ferret fans, please vote for Echo, last day to vote for this talented ferret :2thumb:


----------



## x Sarah x

Took some pics of my fella playing with the boys for the first time yesterday, was so funny.


----------



## x Sarah x




----------



## azza23

x Sarah x said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


quality pics there:notworthy:


----------



## Kat91

Awwwwww, I want them!! Looks like they're settling in just fine then? lol


----------



## Chris18

x Sarah x said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image





x Sarah x said:


> Took some pics of my fella playing with the boys for the first time yesterday, was so funny.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


So cute! They're great fun arent they, not easy to tell people they are actually sane and they all act like that hahaha.
Lucky to be able to have them in the garden, I can't with mine and having them on the harnesses just doesn't let them bounce around enough. My brother just bought a new house though so when he moves in and the weather is better I'm definitely raiding his garden so they can run around like crazies lol.


----------



## x Sarah x

Kat91 said:


> Awwwwww, I want them!! Looks like they're settling in just fine then? lol


I really hope so, we were beginning to worry that they seemed bored, but i guess they just needed a couple days to settle as with anything


----------



## Kat91

x Sarah x said:


> I really hope so, we were beginning to worry that they seemed bored, but i guess they just needed a couple days to settle as with anything


They look like they're having fun to me lol


----------



## naz_pixie

Aaaaaah sarah they lookawesome!!! 

Do you know How old are they?

Sooooooo im basicaly entirly ready now!!!
The two girls we are hopefully getting are rescues she rehomed a year ago but the girl can no longer house them.. so they are being picked up by the rescue to be checked over for a few days to make sure they are still suitable for rehoming... 

So were just waiting the phonecall to say she has them so we can go from there..

Aaaaaaaaaaaaarg!!!!!! We is getting very excited and a bit impatient!! Lol

Hate waiting and not knowing!!!! 

Aaaaaah!


----------



## x Sarah x

Aww yay! We got so excited we basically decided the minute we finished setting the coop up and went to the rescue next day and picked them up, hehe.

Seamus is around 12 months old and Dil is thought to be 3-4 years old.

We're considering one or two more in the future, mainly because a friend recently rescued 3 and ones just had to be pts, be a shame if one of these guys passed and left the other alone... but we shall not rush into anything until the boys are totally at home with us


----------



## naz_pixie

Aparently there exists a thing called ferret maths... :whistling2:

aah they looked quite young to me? But im not that knowledgeable yet! Have researched like mad but these will be our first ferrets, my first mammals of my own too, as an adult anyway!
Aaah we would literaly of driven there the second we were ready if we could!!!
The waits driving me mad!! Its all there set up and waiting for them!! Lol!
Still no call.. hopfully soon!! I keep staring at there empty set up Like a kid staring at an empty xmas stocking!! Lol x x


----------



## Chris18

naz_pixie said:


> Aparently there exists a thing called ferret maths... :whistling2:
> 
> aah they looked quite young to me? But im not that knowledgeable yet! Have researched like mad but these will be our first ferrets, my first mammals of my own too, as an adult anyway!
> Aaah we would literaly of driven there the second we were ready if we could!!!
> The waits driving me mad!! Its all there set up and waiting for them!! Lol!
> Still no call.. hopfully soon!! I keep staring at there empty set up Like a kid staring at an empty xmas stocking!! Lol x x


It will be worth the wait! Nothing beat the first time you hear them dook and war dance once they're all settled.


----------



## naz_pixie

Chris18 said:


> It will be worth the wait! Nothing beat the first time you hear them dook and war dance once they're all settled.



Aaaaaaah!!!! *squeeee* :flrt:


----------



## Kat91

Oooh Naz pixie you HAVE to make a thread and post pics when you get them :flrt:


----------



## naz_pixie

Kat91 said:


> Oooh Naz pixie you HAVE to make a thread and post pics when you get them :flrt:


Will definatly introduce them once theyve settled in!!!!

My O/H is blatantly not helping my excitement, she texting me like three times a day to see if we have had a call yet! And its the first thing she asks as soon as she sees me! shes a wee bit excited too.. can you tell? Lol x x


----------



## Draco

why have I not posted in this thread yet?

Naz pixie witch girls are you taking from Claire (we are goods friends).

4 starescue ferrets here, one from the rescue on that was supose to go but never made it LOL

Havoc, coming up to 6yrs









Lex, about 4yrs









Titch, about 3yrs









Tallie 10 months


----------



## naz_pixie

Draco said:


> why have I not posted in this thread yet?
> 
> Naz pixie witch girls are you taking from Claire (we are goods friends).
> 
> 4 starescue ferrets here, one from the rescue on that was supose to go but never made it LOL
> 
> Havoc, coming up to 6yrs
> image
> 
> Lex, about 4yrs
> image
> 
> Titch, about 3yrs
> image
> 
> Tallie 10 months
> image


Heya!

Aaah all of yours look awesome! Love lex! Such a pretty face!!

Well hopefully *fingers crossed* we will be homing two girls called pixie (rather apt lol) and pepples.. claire will be getting them in tomorrow afternoon and making sure they are right for us! So fingers very much crossed!! X x


----------



## Kat91

naz_pixie said:


> Will definatly introduce them once theyve settled in!!!!
> 
> My O/H is blatantly not helping my excitement, she texting me like three times a day to see if we have had a call yet! And its the first thing she asks as soon as she sees me! shes a wee bit excited too.. can you tell? Lol x x


Yay!

LOL excitement's not a bad thing!  I'm excited for you, now that's weird isn't it? :lol2::lol2: xx


----------



## naz_pixie

Well we know when shes getting them in now so thats very cool!!!

Yups soooo excited! And naaah thats not wierd x


----------



## Kat91

Looking forward to photos!!!!!!


----------



## azza23

got 10 new ferrets yesterday











awwwwwwwww and heres dad, mum is sleeping












I'm going to be busy : victory:


----------



## naz_pixie

azza23 said:


> got 10 new ferrets yesterday
> 
> 
> image
> 
> awwwwwwwww and heres dad, mum is sleeping
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> I'm going to be busy : victory:


Wow they look tiny!!! Almost like pinkies! How big are they?

And congrats! Got ur hands full there!! X x


----------



## azza23

naz_pixie said:


> Wow they look tiny!!! Almost like pinkies! How big are they?
> 
> And congrats! Got ur hands full there!! X x


a tiny bit bigger than a rat pup, and very LOUD!!!! cheers:2thumb:


----------



## naz_pixie

How are the kits doings azza?


Have spoken to the rescue, the girls are absolutely fine and we are going to meet them on friday evening!! Woooo! <3 x


----------



## Ratatouille

azza23 said:


> got 10 new ferrets yesterday
> 
> 
> image
> 
> awwwwwwwww and heres dad, mum is sleeping
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> I'm going to be busy : victory:


Were these bred purposely or an accident?


----------



## azza23

naz_pixie said:


> How are the kits doings azza?
> 
> 
> Have spoken to the rescue, the girls are absolutely fine and we are going to meet them on friday evening!! Woooo! <3 x


ye doubled in size and growing lots of hair, cheers, ill keep you updated as an when : victory:



Ratatouille said:


> Were these bred purposely or an accident?


bit of both really, Why do you ask? Your not going to give me a lecture on how many homeless abandoned ferrets there are in homes and breedings iresponsible are you? I hope not, as i could say the same about cat, dogs, rodents, some species of lizards and snakes (beardies, low end morph corn snakes) I think aslong as all the kits have homes before you breed them and the ones i keep are looked after very well then breeding can be done in small doses, sorry if ive jumped to an assumption thats not true,: victory:


----------



## naz_pixie

i hve a small question... am going to discuss it with the rescue when we pick them up on friday anyway, but..

whats the best aproach for there first few hours and days at home?

Am i best letting them run round and explore everything when we get home or leaving them to settle in their enclosure and bringing them out for shorter periods of time to start with so as not to overwhelm them? or will it depend on ther personalities of the fuzzies themselfs? 

havent seen/found any infomation on settling in new monsters!


----------



## azza23

naz_pixie said:


> i hve a small question... am going to discuss it with the rescue when we pick them up on friday anyway, but..
> 
> whats the best aproach for there first few hours and days at home?
> 
> Am i best letting them run round and explore everything when we get home or leaving them to settle in their enclosure and bringing them out for shorter periods of time to start with so as not to overwhelm them? or will it depend on ther personalities of the fuzzies themselfs?
> 
> havent seen/found any infomation on settling in new monsters!


when ive bought new ferrets home i just let them do what they want, usually explore every little crevise and hole in your house/garden, leaving them cooped up in there new enviroment will drive them crazy your best just letting them get it out of there system, first few weeks is letting them explore there surroundings and getting to no you:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

azza23 said:


> when ive bought new ferrets home i just let them do what they want, usually explore every little crevise and hole in your house/garden, leaving them cooped up in there new enviroment will drive them crazy your best just letting them get it out of there system, first few weeks is letting them explore there surroundings and getting to no you:2thumb::2thumb:


Agreed, Ferrets do unbelievably well in new situations compared to other animals. They are generally just confident about it where ever they go :lol2:
They may puff out their tails a bit but they still can't help but look around!
When I bought Ben home I just took him up to my room as that's the place he has play time. Travelling will make them excited so you need to wear them out before putting them into their house : victory:


----------



## x Sarah x

Yeah and heres a warning because in exciting situations males sometimes musk, one of mine poo'd in the carry cage on the way home in the car, stank us out completely :whip:


----------



## azza23

Chris18 said:


> Agreed, Ferrets do unbelievably well in new situations compared to other animals. They are generally just confident about it where ever they go :lol2:
> They may puff out their tails a bit but they still can't help but look around!
> When I bought Ben home I just took him up to my room as that's the place he has play time. Travelling will make them excited so you need to wear them out before putting them into their house : victory:


i bought the 2 i have now home at approx 4pm and by 10pm me the mrs and step daughter were still playing with them, i think they do very well in new enviroments and get very giddy when introduced somwere new, they just trash the house everytime they come in, they get in every cuboard and empty it, jump on everyone and bite your ears then run off, funnyest animals ive ever encounted:lol2:


----------



## azza23

x Sarah x said:


> Yeah and heres a warning because in exciting situations males sometimes musk, one of mine poo'd in the carry cage on the way home in the car, stank us out completely :whip:


is that it, when i bought mine home they were so excited the male popped the door off a flimsy cat basket, have you ever tried catching a ferret in a car,:lol2:


"MAKE SURE WHATEVER YOU PICK THEM UP IN IS VERY SECURE"


----------



## Chris18

azza23 said:


> is that it, when i bought mine home they were so excited the male popped the door off a flimsy cat basket, have you ever tried catching a ferret in a car,:lol2:
> 
> 
> "MAKE SURE WHATEVER YOU PICK THEM UP IN IS VERY SECURE"


Dont even mention them in Cars T_T
I got Ben from the RSPCA and ofcourse they gave me one of those flimsy boxes , when I was doing the paper work her escaped and bit me while I was putting him back then when I was in the car I had put him on the back seat so I pulled over to move him to the front seat to make sure I could see if he escaped, lifted the box and it was very light :whistling2:
Had to get out and put him in my females carrier and let her have free range of the car for the half hour journey cause she wouldn't go in with him. Ofcourse she decided to sleep under my break pedal didn't she... Most stressful drive ever :bash:


----------



## naz_pixie

azza23 said:


> when ive bought new ferrets home i just let them do what they want, usually explore every little crevise and hole in your house/garden, leaving them cooped up in there new enviroment will drive them crazy your best just letting them get it out of there system, first few weeks is letting them explore there surroundings and getting to no you:2thumb::2thumb:


ok cool!! they will be out with us for a play then!! if all goes to plan we will be getting them in the evening so they can have an hour or so to run round and trash the place before bed! although i have a sneaky suspision that we may all get a tad too excited and stay up far past bedtime :whistling2:



Chris18 said:


> Agreed, Ferrets do unbelievably well in new situations compared to other animals. They are generally just confident about it where ever they go :lol2:
> They may puff out their tails a bit but they still can't help but look around!
> When I bought Ben home I just took him up to my room as that's the place he has play time. Travelling will make them excited so you need to wear them out before putting them into their house : victory:


I think we can manage that!! 



x Sarah x said:


> Yeah and heres a warning because in exciting situations males sometimes musk, one of mine poo'd in the carry cage on the way home in the car, stank us out completely :whip:


i knew they could musk but had assumed it was both sexes? is it generaly only males? my two will be jills..



azza23 said:


> i bought the 2 i have now home at approx 4pm and by 10pm me the mrs and step daughter were still playing with them, i think they do very well in new enviroments and get very giddy when introduced somwere new, they just trash the house everytime they come in, they get in every cuboard and empty it, jump on everyone and bite your ears then run off, funnyest animals ive ever encounted:lol2:


to be fair i have done a lot of ferret proofing, boarding up, locking bookcases with viv locks and every cuboard shuts with magnets and all extension leads have been brought up to obviuos eye height so i can see if they are getting at them, all empty sockets have covers on, all wireings taped down and have a spare chunk of capret to tape down under the door or anywhere else if they dig, to save the carpets... iv created a "ferret free zone" on top of my large book case, by boarding it up so there are 3ft sheer edges and nothing near by to use as a ladder, so that all my vivs are on this and cant be got too...

BUTTTT.... i finished all that 3 days ago and since then doubt has set in lol.. sat staring at it all thinking its not enough and they will some how destroy everything and then fly of something and break there necks lol... you know that last minute panic that creeps in your head?! lol
im very much the sort of person that tends to mentaly prepare for the worst so im not suprised lol

i currently feel the term "ferret proofing" is far too optomistic! :lol2:



azza23 said:


> is that it, when i bought mine home they were so excited the male popped the door off a flimsy cat basket, have you ever tried catching a ferret in a car,:lol2:
> 
> 
> "MAKE SURE WHATEVER YOU PICK THEM UP IN IS VERY SECURE"


im even doubting my ca carrier no, though im sure it will be fine! its pretty secure, plus i will have it on my lap so i will be playing, bouncer of the cat carrier!! no getting past me lol!



Chris18 said:


> Dont even mention them in Cars T_T
> I got Ben from the RSPCA and ofcourse they gave me one of those flimsy boxes , when I was doing the paper work her escaped and bit me while I was putting him back then when I was in the car I had put him on the back seat so I pulled over to move him to the front seat to make sure I could see if he escaped, lifted the box and it was very light :whistling2:
> Had to get out and put him in my females carrier and let her have free range of the car for the half hour journey cause she wouldn't go in with him. Ofcourse she decided to sleep under my break pedal didn't she... Most stressful drive ever :bash:


haaa lol i lauhed so much at this but christ that really does sound stressfull!!! by OH would have a heart attack if they got under the pedals!!



All i know for sure is they are two jills, both poley, about 3 years old, ones playful and ones cuddly, they are both harness trained and have there harnesses with them, they are both very friendly and completly suitable for first time ferret owners and there names are pixie and pepples! which i think weve decided to keep the same! and i am sooooo nervous and im soo excited that i may just explode before friday!! :blowup:





i spent 20 minutes writing a massive reply to all these and then my net dropped when i hit post and it al vanished!!! so i had to do it again!!


----------



## Chris18

I think people make more fuss over ferret proofing than its worth, all I do is put things they're not allowed to have up ontop of things and I'm done. The only thing they've destroyed is the carpet next to my door digging at it. They're not like rabbits who chew things and they actually seem to enjoy falling off things as long as its not too high (they're always rolling off my bed which is about 2 foot with no I'll effects lol) I've got a viv on the floor which they've never been able to open either. As long as they can't escape and eat things they're not meant to and all valuable things are high then you'll be fine


----------



## Kat91

Chris18 said:


> I think people make more fuss over ferret proofing than its worth, all I do is put things they're not allowed to have up ontop of things and I'm done. The only thing they've destroyed is the carpet next to my door digging at it. They're not like rabbits who chew things and they actually seem to enjoy falling off things as long as its not too high (they're always rolling off my bed which is about 2 foot with no I'll effects lol) I've got a viv on the floor which they've never been able to open either. As long as they can't escape and eat things they're not meant to and all valuable things are high then you'll be fine


Tell that to the little female I had :Na_Na_Na_Na:

seriously she was like spiderman...no matter how high or impossible something was, she WOULD get to it. Little bugger she was.


----------



## naz_pixie

Okay cool!!! Well some of it iv not been able to ferret proof so hopefully it will be fine!!! My bed is a bit higher than a usual one but hopefully they will be okay flying off it.. they seem to share the bounce reflex of a toddler! Lol x. Do urs pay any atention to cable or wireing? Thats been the bit iv had most issues trying to secure x


----------



## azza23

naz_pixie said:


> Okay cool!!! Well some of it iv not been able to ferret proof so hopefully it will be fine!!! My bed is a bit higher than a usual one but hopefully they will be okay flying off it.. they seem to share the bounce reflex of a toddler! Lol x. Do urs pay any atention to cable or wireing? Thats been the bit iv had most issues trying to secure x


ferrets will not chew wires, also my male is clumsy as hell and always falls off his hutch wich is 5 1/2 foot tall straight onto concrete and he does it twice a day and never hurt himself:lol2:, there bones are quite flexible and they are naturally very clumsy when playing he ran a jumped straight into a mirror once thinking his reflection was another ferret, there a bit durrrrrrrrrrrrr, HAHAA, but females are much more inteligent and dont seem as daring


----------



## naz_pixie

azza23 said:


> ferrets will not chew wires, also my male is clumsy as hell and always falls off his hutch wich is 5 1/2 foot tall straight onto concrete and he does it twice a day and never hurt himself:lol2:, there bones are quite flexible and they are naturally very clumsy when playing he ran a jumped straight into a mirror once thinking his reflection was another ferret, there a bit durrrrrrrrrrrrr, HAHAA, but females are much more inteligent and dont seem as daring


Thats good to know!! i keep reading a lot of "board in everything, they WILL fall and they WILL land badly and hurt them selfs" but what i have seen is ferrets diving out of hutches and barely even noticeing and skiding face first in to walls without a care lol! obviuosly though i dont want to put them at risk! 

Just a bit nervous... new pet syndrome, i know il settle down when i get use to them! i was awfull when i got my first reptile lol now im much much more relaxed with them.

The general ferret "spakky-ness" is rather apreciated in this house! were all a bit special! :lol2:


----------



## Kat91

naz_pixie said:


> Thats good to know!! i keep reading a lot of "board in everything, they WILL fall and they WILL land badly and hurt them selfs" but what i have seen is ferrets diving out of hutches and barely even noticeing and skiding face first in to walls without a care lol! obviuosly though i dont want to put them at risk!
> 
> Just a bit nervous... new pet syndrome, i know il settle down when i get use to them! i was awfull when i got my first reptile lol now im much much more relaxed with them.
> 
> The general ferret "spakky-ness" is rather apreciated in this house! were all a bit special! :lol2:


Have you got them yet??? :gasp:


----------



## naz_pixie

Nope not yet.. if all goes to plan were picking them up this evening!! Squeeeeeeeeeew x


----------



## x Sarah x

Dil likes my fellas hair, its shaven quite short, tends to keep it between a 1 and 3, Dil likes to bites his head for some strange reason :lol2:


----------



## x Sarah x

Chris18 said:


> I think people make more fuss over ferret proofing than its worth, all I do is put things they're not allowed to have up ontop of things and I'm done. The only thing they've destroyed is the carpet next to my door digging at it. They're not like rabbits who chew things and they actually seem to enjoy falling off things as long as its not too high (they're always rolling off my bed which is about 2 foot with no I'll effects lol) I've got a viv on the floor which they've never been able to open either. As long as they can't escape and eat things they're not meant to and all valuable things are high then you'll be fine


Agreed, they can be a bit like magpies too, if they see something they like then its theirs, things often go missing and one day you'll find a stash somewhere.

In their cage mine are limited to what they can thieve, their bed is full of loo roll tubes and tennis balls though, omg get some tennis balls, they love them, we play fetch with ours in the garden, so funny.


----------



## naz_pixie

x Sarah x said:


> Dil likes my fellas hair, its shaven quite short, tends to keep it between a 1 and 3, Dil likes to bites his head for some strange reason :lol2:



Ha ha oh dear we all have shaved heads!! Lol mines shaved on one side and the back to a 1 or 0 and my misses has a mohwark with the sides at a 1, so lets hope its only urs with that particular fetish!! Lol x x


----------



## azza23

naz_pixie said:


> Ha ha oh dear we all have shaved heads!! Lol mines shaved on one side and the back to a 1 or 0 and my misses has a mohwark with the sides at a 1, so lets hope its only urs with that particular fetish!! Lol x x


dont worry ive got a skin head and the ferrets ent bothered, but they do like digging my girlfriends long hair:lol2:


----------



## [email protected]

i must be the only one that thinks there evil :lol2: every one ive been around has been really cheeky and bitey :devil:


----------



## azza23

danward1990 said:


> i must be the only one that thinks there evil :lol2: every one ive been around has been really cheeky and bitey :devil:


i think people mistake them play biting for being aggresive, ive seen a truly aggresive ferret, there not nice, 

hiss, grunt and lunge at you trying to bite, and will not let go for ages, but a bit of playfull nipping is nothing but them play fighting, like a dog or cat would, but ferrets are more ruff


----------



## naz_pixie

x Sarah x said:


> Dil likes my fellas hair, its shaven quite short, tends to keep it between a 1 and 3, Dil likes to bites his head for some strange reason :lol2:





azza23 said:


> dont worry ive got a skin head and the ferrets ent bothered, but they do like digging my girlfriends long hair:lol2:


Ha ha well iv got half and half!! Lol

As for the biting.. i do think its misjudged.. we anthropomorphise (sp?) Animals fair to much.. and relate there actions to ours. So biting means angry, aggressive, defensive.. i had a ferret bounce at me and pop it teeth nearly through my ear lobe! Lol but he wasnt being nasty.. we were play fighting and he got a bit over excited and it just happened to be on a particularly soft area of skin.. its really not aggression.. biting and pounceing is them being friendly with you!
They just need training to know that our skin isnt as tough as theres!!

Had to explain this to my OHs mum who is not at all impressed that were getting a pair of "evil, smelly, aggressive satan spawn" lol.

I think like snakes and most of the animals i love to keep they are just misunderstood and have a bad rep!


----------



## [email protected]

azza23 said:


> i think people mistake them play biting for being aggresive, ive seen a truly aggresive ferret, there not nice,
> 
> hiss, grunt and lunge at you trying to bite, and will not let go for ages, but a bit of playfull nipping is nothing but them play fighting, like a dog or cat would, but ferrets are more ruff


if a ferret was as big as a cat those play bites would be huge :lol2: i know a farmer at a local fishery that said his was tame so it sat on one of the lads legs as soon as he put his hand up to stroke it it grabbed his thump and :censor: it up didnt let go for a good 4 minutes they are great to watch though : victory:


----------



## azza23

danward1990 said:


> if a ferret was as big as a cat those play bites would be huge :lol2: i know a farmer at a local fishery that said his was tame so it sat on one of the lads legs as soon as he put his hand up to stroke it it grabbed his thump and :censor: it up didnt let go for a good 4 minutes they are great to watch though : victory:


that would of been thinking the thumb was food, there a bit thick and can mistake a finger for a rat or nice meaty treat, but if it was aggresive then the ferret wouldnt of even sat on the knee, it would have been scared, hissing and trying to get away, this is were people ignorance about aggresion annoys me :lol2:


----------



## azza23

have you got your new ferrets yet????? Pics will be needed :lol2: 


update on the babies, all 10 still alive wich is unusual, she's gotta be the most relaxed best ferret mum ever, she will let you stroke her babies now, which was a no no when she had them, they have quadrupled in size and are full of white hair at only 8 days old, mums eaten a full 2kg bag of ferret biscuits and 10 chicks in 10 days, greedy greedy girl, she's also had a few eggs and some goats milk, only problem is the male is getting very very lonely at the mo, so i have to play with him more than usuall, ive just been letting him in the house which the missus dosnt like as he always musks on her (for some weird reason) :lol2::lol2:


----------



## patterson1980

ferrets are cool.we have one funny the other nite the dog was in front porch he was winning looking outside. when i got up and looked out i thought i seen our ferret out of his hutch. when i took a 2nd look it was another ferret lol. they were licking ech other through the wire god knows where it came from cause we no have any neihbours for miles.


----------



## azza23

patterson1980 said:


> ferrets are cool.we have one funny the other nite the dog was in front porch he was winning looking outside. when i got up and looked out i thought i seen our ferret out of his hutch. when i took a 2nd look it was another ferret lol. they were licking ech other through the wire god knows where it came from cause we no have any neihbours for miles.


:lol2: are you keeping it?


----------



## patterson1980

the oh tried to catch it was too quick she grabed it by tail it scratched her:lol2: shes no fear. but to be honest it was very small she thought it was a stoat


----------



## azza23

patterson1980 said:


> the oh tried to catch it was too quick she grabed it by tail it scratched her:lol2: shes no fear. but to be honest it was very small she thought it was a stoat


if it was a stoat, you wouldnt have even got near its tail let alone grabbed it, oh well the mystery stays:lol2:


----------



## patterson1980

had freak accident few months bck our ferret got out of his hutch and made his way in to the area i keep my macaw and amazon parrots and got hold of my macaws tongue thankgod i got there in time could been horrific


----------



## patterson1980

azza23 said:


> if it was a stoat, you wouldnt have even got near its tail let alone grabbed it, oh well the mystery stays:lol2:



it was savage like wwe cornered it so it had no choice


----------



## naz_pixie

azza23 said:


> have you got your new ferrets yet????? Pics will be needed :lol2:
> 
> 
> update on the babies, all 10 still alive wich is unusual, she's gotta be the most relaxed best ferret mum ever, she will let you stroke her babies now, which was a no no when she had them, they have quadrupled in size and are full of white hair at only 8 days old, mums eaten a full 2kg bag of ferret biscuits and 10 chicks in 10 days, greedy greedy girl, she's also had a few eggs and some goats milk, only problem is the male is getting very very lonely at the mo, so i have to play with him more than usuall, ive just been letting him in the house which the missus dosnt like as he always musks on her (for some weird reason) :lol2::lol2:


Heya!! Yep we got them friday night!!! Been rather busy with settling them in and getting to know them, and begining training and the small involentary blood donations lol! Did finaly manage to stay still this morning to get some small pics.. will have to see if i can use photo bucket from my phone!! 

And christ thats alot of food!! Wow!! Pleased there all doing so well though!! Put some more pics up when you can! X


----------



## azza23

naz_pixie said:


> Heya!! Yep we got them friday night!!! Been rather busy with settling them in and getting to know them, and begining training and the small involentary blood donations lol! Did finaly manage to stay still this morning to get some small pics.. will have to see if i can use photo bucket from my phone!!
> 
> And christ thats alot of food!! Wow!! Pleased there all doing so well though!! Put some more pics up when you can! X


glad your enjoying them, ye ill get some pics up, unfortunatly one of the babys died today but that was to be expected as ive heard with big litters over 8 only 80% of babys make there first 2 weeks, but all 9 are doing brill now, :2thumb: get some pics up of your lot


----------



## naz_pixie

sooo much hassle with my internet signal today!

Right soooo.... this is pepples!! shes a tiny little jill (i actualy have very small hands lol) shes the oldest of the two and is aprox 3/4..
shes a real sweety, quite calm and chilled out, has been a tiny bit nippy when playing, but not much and is realy very lovely and rather impressivly got the hang of the litter tray in her cage straight away! shes rather adorable!









and this is pixie! shes the youngest and is aprox 2/3.. shes a bit more highly strung, and more playful and cheeky.. i think shes guna need a while to settle, she just wants to know everything thats going on constantly, every sound she tries to wake up and investigate.. basicaly ends up rolling round half asleep though lol... shes pretty nippy, so far she will get a hard nip at any chance she has and has drawn blood 5 or 6 times, am a bit scabby and bruised lol! however its getting less with each play time, shes also the scratcher of the two and my carpets do not like her, but duck taping the edges of the carpet seems to solve that! shes definatly going to be the chalange of the two but will be worth it! and you can just tell shes so very inteligent!









also they've moved around a few times over the past week and had quite a few homes in there little lifes so i think mainly settling in time is the most important thing!

but yes.. il get propper pictures once they are more settled!! but they are both gorgeous!


----------



## naz_pixie

Ooh and azza, just read ur post.. sorry to hear about the little one you lost, like u say its just natural for a litter that large, sad none the less. I Hope she has enough milk for the rest and they all do well!! And no wonder shes eating so much!! Lol!!

Aah i cant get over all the tiny little noises pixie and pepples make! Lol even in there sleep!!
They wernt named by me by the way! Lol but we decided to keep them the same!


----------



## azza23

naz_pixie said:


> Ooh and azza, just read ur post.. sorry to hear about the little one you lost, like u say its just natural for a litter that large, sad none the less. I Hope she has enough milk for the rest and they all do well!! And no wonder shes eating so much!! Lol!!
> 
> Aah i cant get over all the tiny little noises pixie and pepples make! Lol even in there sleep!!
> They wernt named by me by the way! Lol but we decided to keep them the same!


ye nature is cruel:whip:, mum seems ok tho, very tired and warn out but who wouldnt with 10 now 9 mouths to feed, and the babys are very demanding and only shut up when suckling, :lol2: mums most enjoyable part of the day is her half hour excersise a day and when i go in to see how she is, she fell asleep on my lap today wich she has never done:flrt:
your 2 new ones are garjuz the top one looks the spit of my female, and the bottom one sounds like her, nippy and likes to do her own thing, unless she has babys then soppy as anything :whistling2: id have 1,000 if i had the time, space and money buy far one of the most intelligent animals out there and females are 10 times cleverer than males, males are just stupid soppy doppy things, good choice: victory:


----------



## naz_pixie

azza23 said:


> ye nature is cruel:whip:, mum seems ok tho, very tired and warn out but who wouldnt with 10 now 9 mouths to feed, and the babys are very demanding and only shut up when suckling, :lol2: mums most enjoyable part of the day is her half hour excersise a day and when i go in to see how she is, she fell asleep on my lap today wich she has never done:flrt:
> your 2 new ones are garjuz the top one looks the spit of my female, and the bottom one sounds like her, nippy and likes to do her own thing, unless she has babys then soppy as anything :whistling2: id have 1,000 if i had the time, space and money buy far one of the most intelligent animals out there and females are 10 times cleverer than males, males are just stupid soppy doppy things, good choice: victory:


Ooh bless ur jill must be knackered!

I think idealy i would have liked boys, i like there doppy personalities lol! However we decided as ours were being housed indoors we would get girls, as less smelly and much smaller.. and also because of that i only wanted girls who've always been indoors.. as they are used to it. They will have lots of out side time and space though.
I think pixie seems to have a pretty normal female personality! Very inteligent with an attitude and sharp teeth! Lol.. im hoping with time il gain her trust and we can sort out her nipping! As thats been a bit stressfull as she really is a carpet shark! Lol!

One random question.. you know the noise cats make when caughing up hair balls?
Pixie makes that type of retching/gagging noise quite alot, usualy when eating.. so assumed it from.eating too fast maybe? However she does do it other times too.. as far as i knew ferrets cant cough up thier fur balls? Just wondered if the noise was anything to worry about?


----------



## Kat91

naz_pixie said:


> sooo much hassle with my internet signal today!
> 
> Right soooo.... this is pepples!! shes a tiny little jill (i actualy have very small hands lol) shes the oldest of the two and is aprox 3/4..
> shes a real sweety, quite calm and chilled out, has been a tiny bit nippy when playing, but not much and is realy very lovely and rather impressivly got the hang of the litter tray in her cage straight away! shes rather adorable!
> image
> 
> and this is pixie! shes the youngest and is aprox 2/3.. shes a bit more highly strung, and more playful and cheeky.. i think shes guna need a while to settle, she just wants to know everything thats going on constantly, every sound she tries to wake up and investigate.. basicaly ends up rolling round half asleep though lol... shes pretty nippy, so far she will get a hard nip at any chance she has and has drawn blood 5 or 6 times, am a bit scabby and bruised lol! however its getting less with each play time, shes also the scratcher of the two and my carpets do not like her, but duck taping the edges of the carpet seems to solve that! shes definatly going to be the chalange of the two but will be worth it! and you can just tell shes so very inteligent!
> image
> 
> also they've moved around a few times over the past week and had quite a few homes in there little lifes so i think mainly settling in time is the most important thing!
> 
> but yes.. il get propper pictures once they are more settled!! but they are both gorgeous!


:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:

Look at their little faces!! I'm squealing with joy over here :lol2:

Awww, I hope they have found their permanent home with you  Let us know how they get on!


----------



## naz_pixie

Oh i hope so too! They are awesome! And thankyou! They are rather gorgeous and so lovely to watch! X x


----------



## azza23

naz_pixie said:


> Ooh bless ur jill must be knackered!
> 
> I think idealy i would have liked boys, i like there doppy personalities lol! However we decided as ours were being housed indoors we would get girls, as less smelly and much smaller.. and also because of that i only wanted girls who've always been indoors.. as they are used to it. They will have lots of out side time and space though.
> I think pixie seems to have a pretty normal female personality! Very inteligent with an attitude and sharp teeth! Lol.. im hoping with time il gain her trust and we can sort out her nipping! As thats been a bit stressfull as she really is a carpet shark! Lol!
> 
> One random question.. you know the noise cats make when caughing up hair balls?
> Pixie makes that type of retching/gagging noise quite alot, usualy when eating.. so assumed it from.eating too fast maybe? However she does do it other times too.. as far as i knew ferrets cant cough up thier fur balls? Just wondered if the noise was anything to worry about?


my ferretrs do this and i think its due to eating to fast, also this is the time of year when they change there coats so fur balls maybe, nothing to worry about :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

naz_pixie said:


> Ooh bless ur jill must be knackered!
> 
> I think idealy i would have liked boys, i like there doppy personalities lol! However we decided as ours were being housed indoors we would get girls, as less smelly and much smaller.. and also because of that i only wanted girls who've always been indoors.. as they are used to it. They will have lots of out side time and space though.
> I think pixie seems to have a pretty normal female personality! Very inteligent with an attitude and sharp teeth! Lol.. im hoping with time il gain her trust and we can sort out her nipping! As thats been a bit stressfull as she really is a carpet shark! Lol!
> 
> One random question.. you know the noise cats make when caughing up hair balls?
> Pixie makes that type of retching/gagging noise quite alot, usualy when eating.. so assumed it from.eating too fast maybe? However she does do it other times too.. as far as i knew ferrets cant cough up thier fur balls? Just wondered if the noise was anything to worry about?


For the coughing/gagging it is normal but go to petsathome or any pet store and get the malt paste stuff in a tube. Mine love it and it helps with hairballs etc  also helps with nip training 
Pixe is my favourite, she looks so cute and I'm a sucker for the typical Jill personality.


----------



## naz_pixie

Chris18 said:


> For the coughing/gagging it is normal but go to petsathome or any pet store and get the malt paste stuff in a tube. Mine love it and it helps with hairballs etc  also helps with nip training
> Pixe is my favourite, she looks so cute and I'm a sucker for the typical Jill personality.


 
Thanks for the answers! Have got some paste already is definatly helping with nip training and hopefuly will help with her gagging! They love it!! pixie likes to try and steal and stash the tube in her favourite hidy hole so no one else can reach it rather than actualy have to behave to get some! lol

I must admit as much as favourites is seen as a naughty word, so far i think its definatly pepples.. i know i can relax with her running around, she doesnt dig, she only poops in her litter box, shes very people orientated and just really easy! pixie needs constant watching! where as pepples would rather be playing with me, pixie would rather be off doing something she shouldnt be! pixie absolutely loves to play but bores very quickly! she can be very nippy and has a propper attitude! she digs the carpet, launches out from under things to hang off your toes, poos all over the place and then walks in it (shes doesnt poo in the same place? infact she doesnt even care much if its a corner! lol) and will steal anything she can! however its strikingly obviuos how intelient she is and with work i can definatly see pixie being the most rewarding!! they've been out playing with me for a total of 3 and a half hours a day for the past three days and every day she has improved a lot!!

shes a cheeky :censor: though!! lol!!

we decided to keep the names they came with but so far they've earnt the affectionate nicknames of teeny weasly and monster lol! quess which is which! :lol2:


----------



## azza23

Growing well and full of fur, 
















theve grown loads but still tiny, awwwwww


----------



## naz_pixie

aaaaah azza their starting to look so cute and fury! and much less like cooked prawns! lol x


----------



## azza23

naz_pixie said:


> aaaaah azza their starting to look so cute and fury! and much less like cooked prawns! lol x


hahaha there actually cute now, :2thumb:


----------



## Kat91

Omg look at the teeny tiny ferret babies!!! :flrt:

Can I have one? Can I have them all? pleaaaase? :flrt:


----------



## azza23

Kat91 said:


> Omg look at the teeny tiny ferret babies!!! :flrt:
> 
> Can I have one? Can I have them all? pleaaaase? :flrt:


you can have as many as you like : victory:


----------



## Kat91

azza23 said:


> you can have as many as you like : victory:


Aw, don't say that!!!! I wish I could  when do they open their little eyes?


----------



## azza23

Kat91 said:


> Aw, don't say that!!!! I wish I could  when do they open their little eyes?


3-4 weeks old, and ready to be self serficiant at 8 -10 weeks old, im going to join the circus with a performing ferret act, make a bit of money, just need to train them, but in my experience ferrets just do what they want so maybe hard to get them to juggle fire a walk a tight rope :lol2:


----------



## Kat91

azza23 said:


> 3-4 weeks old, and ready to be self serficiant at 8 -10 weeks old, im going to join the circus with a performing ferret act, make a bit of money, just need to train them, but in my experience ferrets just do what they want so maybe hard to get them to juggle fire a walk a tight rope :lol2:


:lol2: did you see a couple of years ago on Britain's Got Talent when that woman took this group of ferrets to do an act, but instead of performing they all just started running around the stage and off stage :lol2: Everyone was trying to catch them :lol2:

Ferrets are not reliable performers lol


----------



## azza23

Kat91 said:


> :lol2: did you see a couple of years ago on Britain's Got Talent when that woman took this group of ferrets to do an act, but instead of performing they all just started running around the stage and off stage :lol2: Everyone was trying to catch them :lol2:
> 
> Ferrets are not reliable performers lol


i did, and agree ferrets are not ones for doing as there told, my lot just do what they want, the male is a proper hooligan, im going to buy him a hoodie, flat cap and some nike air max's


----------



## naz_pixie

lol!!! i think pixie coud probably join your hob! maybe a burberry coat and a pram!? what a lovely couple they would make! lol


----------



## naz_pixie

Will get some propper pics soon when there settled but heres a Few phone pictures of pixie sleeping.. unlike pebbles who generaly sleeps curled up in her bed which you cant seee into pixie will sleep where ever she flops! lol or she does this pengiun style dive into her bed n then just stays however she lands! lol

I'm loving getting to know their personalities, they are both so different!



































and a couple of teeny pebbles for good measure lol.


----------



## azza23

naz_pixie said:


> Will get some propper pics soon when there settled but heres a Few phone pictures of pixie sleeping.. unlike pebbles who generaly sleeps curled up in her bed which you cant seee into pixie will sleep where ever she flops! lol or she does this pengiun style dive into her bed n then just stays however she lands! lol
> 
> I'm loving getting to know their personalities, they are both so different!
> 
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> and a couple of teeny pebbles for good measure lol.
> image
> image


quality:no1:


----------



## Kat91

Awww, she is adorable! Love how she just sleeps anywhere, anyhow lol


----------



## sn8ks4life

ive been offered a ferret for free, its getting dropped of to me next week, wed i think, ive got a garden to keep it in, just need to make the enclosure, but the one question i do have is are they able to withstand our winter temps??? it can get pretty cold aye.
sorry for the question, but i yet to have a pic too post for you:lol2:


----------



## Chris18

sn8ks4life said:


> ive been offered a ferret for free, its getting dropped of to me next week, wed i think, ive got a garden to keep it in, just need to make the enclosure, but the one question i do have is are they able to withstand our winter temps??? it can get pretty cold aye.
> sorry for the question, but i yet to have a pic too post for you:lol2:


Ok I'm assuming you've done a lot of research before accepting it?
If the ferret isn't neutered then this will need be done ASAP and it isn't cheap.
Have you met the ferret? Is it tame? I think it's pretty important to meet the ferret first. I'm sure you wouldn't take on a dog without meeting it and if this is your first ferret and it hasn't been socialised properly then they can be a lot of work to get to being a good pet.
Once it's neutered you're going to have to get it a ferret friend, I recommend rescuing one or an ethical breeder.
Ferrets are not cheap so just because it is free do think it's going to not cost much.
As for your question about winter, yes they do fine, they grow winter coats which are thick and as long as you give it a friend and a warm bed to snuggle into they do fine, Infact hot weather is more of a threat than winter.


----------



## sn8ks4life

Chris18 said:


> Ok I'm assuming you've done a lot of research before accepting it?
> If the ferret isn't neutered then this will need be done ASAP and it isn't cheap.
> Have you met the ferret? Is it tame? I think it's pretty important to meet the ferret first. I'm sure you wouldn't take on a dog without meeting it and if this is your first ferret and it hasn't been socialised properly then they can be a lot of work to get to being a good pet.
> Once it's neutered you're going to have to get it a ferret friend, I recommend rescuing one or an ethical breeder.
> Ferrets are not cheap so just because it is free do think it's going to not cost much.
> As for your question about winter, yes they do fine, they grow winter coats which are thick and as long as you give it a friend and a warm bed to snuggle into they do fine, Infact hot weather is more of a threat than winter.


cheers chris, im in the process of researching now, its from some polish bird who said its gotta go or its getting PTS as she cant have it in her new house, well i wasn't having that so yes i just said yes, i know i shouldn't of but if there's anything i need i work in a pet shop so i can get it even if im skint:lol2: as for the neutering and the friendliness i have no idea tbh, i didnt see any scratches or bites on her arms or hands, but its on its own too so ill get another one like you say yea, hopefully its a female. do you think its worth me giving it ago or shall i let her just put it down??
i dont want it to come to me and be miserable aye.


----------



## Chris18

sn8ks4life said:


> cheers chris, im in the process of researching now, its from some polish bird who said its gotta go or its getting PTS as she cant have it in her new house, well i wasn't having that so yes i just said yes, i know i shouldn't of but if there's anything i need i work in a pet shop so i can get it even if im skint:lol2: as for the neutering and the friendliness i have no idea tbh, i didnt see any scratches or bites on her arms or hands, but its on its own too so ill get another one like you say yea, hopefully its a female. do you think its worth me giving it ago or shall i let her just put it down??
> i dont want it to come to me and be miserable aye.


Definitely give it a go. I wasnt saying don't take it of you've done no research, just be prepared to do a lot between now and the time you get it and then even more if it has behavioural issues as you'll need a method to fix the behaviour. They are not cheap when they need medical care but it's all worth it 
If you have any questions ask away. I do have experience with one of my males coming to me agressive so if you need ideas on methods to try lessen it if it's be case, hopefully she's in good condition though and the women just wants rid because she's become bored :bash:
I respect anyone who takes animals from unwanted/bad conditions, prepared for it or not, it's not an easy thing to do.


----------



## sn8ks4life

Chris18 said:


> Definitely give it a go. I wasnt saying don't take it of you've done no research, just be prepared to do a lot between now and the time you get it and then even more if it has behavioural issues as you'll need a method to fix the behaviour. They are not cheap when they need medical care but it's all worth it
> If you have any questions ask away. I do have experience with one of my males coming to me agressive so if you need ideas on methods to try lessen it if it's be case, hopefully she's in good condition though and the women just wants rid because she's become bored :bash:
> I respect anyone who takes animals from unwanted/bad conditions, prepared for it or not, it's not an easy thing to do.


yea cheers fella im hoping for the best, cant believe she was like take it or it'll be PTS, i almost out her to sleep the:censor::lol2:
but ive tamed a bosc down, fingers crossed it wont be that difficult:/ haha. ill get them aload of stuff to take home with me today as im at work, if anything crops up ill send PM, thanks buddy:2thumb:

and you'd be surprised what some people get bored of, i got given a crayfish yesterday:/:lol2:


----------



## Chris18

Pictures of my two after a bath:

Little Jill 










Hob (sorry for the poor quality picture, I'm sure those who have ferrets know they only stay still and pose when the camera isnt ready)










I've ordered some flexi leads for them so hoping we can go for a country side walk and get some nice photos when it's nice and sunny.


----------



## Kat91

sn8ks4life prepare to be bitten (I'm not saying it will, just be prepared) :lol2:


----------



## sn8ks4life

Kat91 said:


> sn8ks4life prepare to be bitten (I'm not saying it will, just be prepared) :lol2:


haha, well it'll be an excuse for a few days of work:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## naz_pixie

Kat91 said:


> sn8ks4life prepare to be bitten (I'm not saying it will, just be prepared) :lol2:


I say you will!!! Lol

Encouraging new though.. is iv only had mine a week and one has gone from biting everytime u go near her n also drawing a fair amount of blood on several occasions, to only one hard nip today and no blood at all for a few days.. if been using time outs for biting and carpet scratching and they learn very fast!! She likea to push though. Lol i think a lot of it with her isthe need to bond and trust me. Also i have a feeling they havent had much out of cage time for quite a while as they seemed quite thrown by it and knacker out very quickly!!!

Basicaly what im saying.. from my very limited experience.. it can be very demanding and need lots of repertition but dont let the first few days put you off!!


----------



## naz_pixie

Oh and chris i really really your two they are so pretty! I love ur hobs colours and markings and ur jill just has the prettiest face!! X


----------



## Chris18

Aw thanks, I think I'm going to take her to thE welsh ferret show at the beginning of June and enter her. I would take Ben but you lose points if they bite :whistling2:

I agree with you though about progress with taming being quite fast but the first few days/weeks can be very frustrating due to you wanting to help them but they just won't accept it yet


----------



## naz_pixie

Aaah bless yeah maybe he wouldnt be too popular with the judges! Is a shame cose hes gorgeous!! 

Yeah.. pixie is coming round fast but am trying lots of things to bond with her and i think its that thats helping.. they were, as far as the rescue new, completely nip trained but havent been here and i think a lot of that is her getting to know us and finding her boundries!
But lots of play and games is helping and also spent alot of time hand feeding her when shes out which is lovely.. 

And my one huge victory yesterday that i was really happy about is i was told they refuse to eat anything except kibble, aparently the previuos owners tried everything and it wouldnt work.. but eventualy i would like them on a mainly barf diet if at all possible.. so yesterday was our first non kibble experiment and it worked perfectly!! Gave them a raw egg yolk and they loved it!! Started by mixing a bit of malt paste in it and then gave it to them by its self when they showed interest! I chose egg yolk so i can then try using that to mix other foods n meats in to.. 

Well chuffed with this first step!! Woooop!!


----------



## x Sarah x

May i ask why people don't feed egg whites? only yolk


----------



## naz_pixie

Its something to do with a chemical in the egg whites, that inhibits the uptake of something.. aparently though cooking breaks down the chemical so whites is okay if cooked.. sorry thats really vague will see if i can find the thing i read x


----------



## naz_pixie

naz_pixie said:


> Its something to do with a chemical in the egg whites, that inhibits the uptake of something.. aparently though cooking breaks down the chemical so whites is okay if cooked.. sorry thats really vague will see if i can find the thing i read x


Couldnt find the thing i read originaly but Its the avidin in the egg whites, is belived to cause biotin deficientcy by breaking down the biotin in the ferrets body..
However though iv been warned about it by a few people, and read lots on it it apears its really a matter for controversy and debate.. the other theory seems to be that the extremerly high levels of biotin in the yolk its self balances out any damage the avidin could do so feeding whole eggs is perfectly safe... The end result seems to be its generaly accepted that its safer not to feed the whites... I decided not to due to the advice i have been given. But not really sure on the truth about it all.. 

Heres some links... 


The Holistic Ferret Forum - What is so darn wrong with egg whites!?!?!

Ferrets Forum - Eggs


----------



## x Sarah x

Hey i noticed one of my boys is has been scratching uncontrollably for the past 4-5 days, literally rolling upside down and bending over backwards nibbling and scratching.

He's albino but i can't see any fleas or dirt on him, so my only other thought is lice, i treat my mice and rabbits fro lice with Dyna-mite but its not very immediate acting, more of a preventative.

What do you suggest i treat him with? or do you have any ideas if it might be something else...


----------



## x Sarah x

Thanks for that info on the eggs!

When i worked with them, they just had a whole eggs cracked over their biscuits about once a week, i assumed that was the norm so wondered why some people avoided the white!

About my above post, it appears there's nothing wrong with Dil, he's just at the end of a heavy moult which is irritating him!

and...

We popped over to the rescue yesterday evening to pick up another ferret...came home with two :whistling2:

However, we're not sure if the big hob will be staying just yet as he's constantly pinning the other boys down and making them cry out.
He was only neutered 2 weeks ago so it could be his hormones are still lingering, but we're giving him a couple days to settle before deciding if he stays or goes back.


----------



## Chris18

x Sarah x said:


> We popped over to the rescue yesterday evening to pick up another ferret...came home with two :whistling2:
> 
> However, we're not sure if the big hob will be staying just yet as he's constantly pinning the other boys down and making them cry out.
> He was only neutered 2 weeks ago so it could be his hormones are still lingering, but we're giving him a couple days to settle before deciding if he stays or goes back.


Congrats on your new fuzzies! I wish I could have more :blush:
Regarding the hormones from neutering, they can stay for up to 8 weeks I think so you should give him a fair amount of time before returning him to the rescue. Ofcourse it's up to you if you return him or not, maybe you could ask to return him if you don't have Seperate housing and then when his hormones have gone you can have him back? I'm sure your rescue will do anything to help you 
I hope everything goes well


----------



## Kat91

I remember my big, hormonal hob...he was so mean to the others! I would do as Chris suggested and give him time alone until he calms down, which he should do! Don't house him with the others for now and if you let him play make sure you supervise him and remove him when he gets too rough.


----------



## x Sarah x

Thanks, the rescue said it generally takes about 2 weeks for them to calm down and start being paired with other ferrets, i thought that was strange as rabbits take about 6 weeks and i thought it would be similar.

We bought a cage off them too while we were there in case of any problems.

We took our boys to the rescue to meet some ferrets and she said he was trying to mate them but would settle once he realises he's not getting anywhere.
The strange thing is he doesn't bother the jill at all, its mainly just Seamus he has it in for, Dil tells him off if he tries it on with him.

There's been no blood drawn and they're not fighting, he's just grabbing them by the neck and pinning, dragging.

They've all slept together no problem and eaten etc, even played. But then he gets fixated and started picking on Seamus and making him whimper.


----------



## Chris18

x Sarah x said:


> Thanks, the rescue said it generally takes about 2 weeks for them to calm down and start being paired with other ferrets, i thought that was strange as rabbits take about 6 weeks and i thought it would be similar.
> 
> We bought a cage off them too while we were there in case of any problems.
> 
> We took our boys to the rescue to meet some ferrets and she said he was trying to mate them but would settle once he realises he's not getting anywhere.
> The strange thing is he doesn't bother the jill at all, its mainly just Seamus he has it in for, Dil tells him off if he tries it on with him.
> 
> There's been no blood drawn and they're not fighting, he's just grabbing them by the neck and pinning, dragging.
> 
> They've all slept together no problem and eaten etc, even played. But then he gets fixated and started picking on Seamus and making him whimper.


It sounds like dominant/social behaviour to me and should settle down when they work out who's boss and his hormones go


----------



## x Sarah x

I hope he settles, he's a nice chap but the screeches and screams from the others are blood curdling  even though they don't run away or fight back which leads me to believe it can't hurt that much ??

I've locked him out in the run at the moment as he's just upset the jill.

He does really stink though which leads me to believe its just his hormones, he's scent marking the ground when around the others.


----------



## Chris18

How is everyone's newbies doing?

Im having problems with the mother about bringing my guys inside so I think I'm going to be converting a shed sometime soon so I can get in and play with them instead of bringing them inside lol looking forward to kitting it out :2thumb:


----------



## x Sarah x

Naughty Charlie has been banished into time out for being a bully! he will go into the main enclosure for interaction regularly but won't be living in there full time until his hormones reduce and he stops thinking he's got plums!


----------



## Chris18

x Sarah x said:


> Naughty Charlie has been banished into time out for being a bully! he will go into the main enclosure for interaction regularly but won't be living in there full time until his hormones reduce and he stops thinking he's got plums!
> 
> image


Aww bless him  hopefully his hormones go sooner rather than later!

I've just been offered a pair of elder ferrets from my college, I've been in love with the Jill since forever since she's so nippy (playful) but knows when to stop like my current Jill. I don't think I can resist! Especially since I'm getting a shed now haha


----------



## Chris18

My extendable leads came today which meant an evening walk


----------



## Ferret Guy

miss_ferret said:


> its nothing to worry about, they generally use it as a warning noise, but mine have been known to do it at inanimate objects, especially the bin for some reason...


Mine makes noises at the bin as well... lol They seem to be threatened by their own reflection!! haha :2thumb:


----------



## miss_ferret

Ferret Guy said:


> Mine makes noises at the bin as well... lol They seem to be threatened by their own reflection!! haha :2thumb:


my big hob had a rather... um... different reaction to his own reflection :whistling2:

anyway, iv changed my mind and answer. ferrets are not the coolest pets around, their pests :whip: four out of five jills on phantom pregnancies, three of them have never had one before. two decided to combine forces to try and drag me into the nest. i swear actually pregnant ferrets are less work :roll:

all this while spike is doing his 'mum!mum!mum! pick me up! mum!mum!mum!' routine. i picked him up, got a 1 second hug, then it dawned on him id put food down so he demanded to be put down again *sigh*.

good job i love the little furry monsters :lol2:


----------



## Kat91

Chris18 said:


> My extendable leads came today which meant an evening walk
> 
> image
> 
> image


I still cannot get over how much the bottom one looks like one of my old ones! :flrt:


----------



## Cleo27

LOVE FERRETS :jump: :flrt: !! 
Never had the pleasure of owning them myself, but my cousin has & I ADORE them! They are nuts though, lmao!


----------



## Rhianna.J

I got my first ferret yesterday. A little angora female called Bailey.  

Ive only waited 11 years to get one! She is brilliant!


----------



## Chris18

Rhianna.J said:


> I got my first ferret yesterday. A little angora female called Bailey.
> 
> Ive only waited 11 years to get one! She is brilliant!
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image


:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt: so cute!
She needs a friend


----------



## Rhianna.J

Chris18 said:


> :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt: so cute!
> She needs a friend


She will be getting a friend in the future, but i want to learn what im doing with her first before i get another. She is my first ferret, but she will defiantly be getting a friend in a couple of months. I was thinking a neutered hob from a rescue maybe? 

She gets lots of attention as she is a free roaming house pet. Only in her cage at night, and when im at work, so spends from 6pm-12 out and about. But yeah when she settled in and ive gained abit of experience with her, i shall be getting her a friend.


----------



## Chris18

Rhianna.J said:


> She will be getting a friend in the future, but i want to learn what im doing with her first before i get another. She is my first ferret, but she will defiantly be getting a friend in a couple of months. I was thinking a neutered hob from a rescue maybe?
> 
> She gets lots of attention as she is a free roaming house pet. Only in her cage at night, and when im at work, so spends from 6pm-12 out and about. But yeah when she settled in and ive gained abit of experience with her, i shall be getting her a friend.


That's what I did as I was told it is quite hard due to their craziness but found it fairly easy so wish I had got two to begin with 
I think it's good to have at least one of each sex as I find they are actually quite different. 
I must resist kit season, I don't need more:whistling2: :blush:


----------



## azza23

awwwww, growing soo well, all but the biggest white one have their eyes open

















11 born, 9 left wich i think is very good,


----------



## Chris18

azza23 said:


> awwwww, growing soo well, all but the biggest white one have their eyes open
> image
> image
> 
> 11 born, 9 left wich i think is very good,


Awww so cute!
Send me the smaller silver? one :flrt:


----------



## azza23

Chris18 said:


> Awww so cute!
> Send me the smaller silver? one :flrt:


he was the one that the mother rejected and i hand reared for 2 days then she took him back, he's a third of the size of the rest but eating like mad and seems to be doing well, :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

azza23 said:


> he was the one that the mother rejected and i hand reared for 2 days then she took him back, he's a third of the size of the rest but eating like mad and seems to be doing well, :2thumb:


That makes me want it even more :devil:
You holding onto any?


----------



## azza23

Chris18 said:


> That makes me want it even more :devil:
> You holding onto any?


was going to hold onto a few, but people have hounded my inbox wanting them, i have 9 babies, and 53 deffinate homes :lol2: so ill see how it goes, i want to keep a few, but the homes the babies go to will only be the best, as you can imagine ive had a few d:censor:s contact me aswell:devil:


----------



## Rhianna.J

Azza those babies are gorgeous! Can we see piccies of mum and dad?


----------



## azza23

Rhianna.J said:


> Azza those babies are gorgeous! Can we see piccies of mum and dad?


there on the first page on here, jills a polecat, hobs a black eyed white maybe silver havnt decided :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## miss_ferret

azza23 said:


> awwwww, growing soo well, all but the biggest white one have their eyes open
> image
> image
> 
> 11 born, 9 left wich i think is very good,


wow they are little beauties! dont say i didnt warn you about the eating though :lol2:


----------



## azza23

miss_ferret said:


> wow they are little beauties! dont say i didnt warn you about the eating though :lol2:


lets just say this, they ate 300g of mince today, yesterday they had 4 mashed up chicks and offal cocktail and there still suckling off mum all the the time, greedy, noisy lil :censor: they scream so loud i can hear it in the front room, also the male keeps stealing them and stashing them, he dosnt hurt them just obsessed with them


----------



## Chris18

I've just ordered my outdoor ferrety house for my pair (for now)
It's going to be 6 long by 4 wide by 6 high which is a little smaller than I wanted but mother's garden so what can I do lol.
The shed will be 4x4 and then the outside will be 2x4.
Also getting shelving put inside to maximise space for them.

It will look something very similar to this,










Just got to get tubes and stuff sorted now!


----------



## azza23

I dont know if anyone uses them but my ferrets favorite hide/bed/toy is a size 12 welly, £5-£10 for a pair from cheap shops like shoe zone and windsors world of shoes, just thought id let people know :2thumb::2thumb: my male will spend hours messing with a welly:lol2:


----------



## Chris18

azza23 said:


> I dont know if anyone uses them but my ferrets favorite hide/bed/toy is a size 12 welly, £5-£10 for a pair from cheap shops like shoe zone and windsors world of shoes, just thought id let people know :2thumb::2thumb: my male will spend hours messing with a welly:lol2:


I was actually looking at getting some of those cheap and nasty ugg replicas for them to sleep in lol! They're nice and cosy inside and snug lol
I think im going to have a wooden box with an entry hole made onto one of my shelves for their main sleeping area though, easy to stuff fleeces etc in


----------



## azza23

well the last ones opened its eyes 1 weeks later than the rest this week its an albino and the biggest of the litter, im guessing albinos open there eyes later due to the light sensitive nature of albino's, there like a pack of wolves eating 5 chicks as we speak, :lol2:


----------



## Chris18

azza23 said:


> well the last ones opened its eyes 1 weeks later than the rest this week its an albino and the biggest of the litter, im guessing albinos open there eyes later due to the light sensitive nature of albino's, there like a pack of wolves eating 5 chicks as we speak, :lol2:


Photos!
Especially of the runty silver :flrt:
I don't think I'm going to make it through kit season without rescuing a pair!
Waiting on my new house for them though, I upgrade the size to 5x7 so it's begging for more than two ferrets!


----------



## azza23

Chris18 said:


> Photos!
> Especially of the runty silver :flrt:
> I don't think I'm going to make it through kit season without rescuing a pair!
> Waiting on my new house for them though, I upgrade the size to 5x7 so it's begging for more than two ferrets!


ill get some up tonight mate, watch this space, :2thumb: the albino is the most aggresive feeder and a bully to the others, hes a male (suprise) his dads a bully aswell hahaha, and that runt is so sweet really really soppy and tame, comes to me when i call it and falls asleep in my hand, may have to keep him as he's proper cute, he's got an appetite tho, nearly chocked on a chick head earlier trying to swallow it hole hahaha


----------



## Chris18

azza23 said:


> ill get some up tonight mate, watch this space, :2thumb: the albino is the most aggresive feeder and a bully to the others, hes a male (suprise) his dads a bully aswell hahaha, and that runt is so sweet really really soppy and tame, comes to me when i call it and falls asleep in my hand, may have to keep him as he's proper cute, he's got an appetite tho, nearly chocked on a chick head earlier trying to swallow it hole hahaha


I'm always a sucker for runts/rescues and silvers are my favourite too :mf_dribble:

How often do you feed chicks? Mine love them and would easily take them daily but was told not too. It's so much easier and cheaper than other meats so it's a bit gutting they can't be fed more often apparently.


----------



## azza23

Chris18 said:


> I'm always a sucker for runts/rescues and silvers are my favourite too :mf_dribble:
> 
> How often do you feed chicks? Mine love them and would easily take them daily but was told not too. It's so much easier and cheaper than other meats so it's a bit gutting they can't be fed more often apparently.


ive never heard that mate, ive always fed chicks as a main diet, as i get 500 for £20, :gasp: they also get soya/goats milk, liver, heart, kidney etc, and turkey and beef mince, they also have a full bowel of ferret buiscuits all the time, they just get alsorts of meats but 70% chick diet, ive kept ferrets on and off for years and always fed chicks, i just think that variety is best, i mean 100% chicks would be boring but i cant imagine it being bad for them,


----------



## Chris18

azza23 said:


> ive never heard that mate, ive always fed chicks as a main diet, as i get 500 for £20, :gasp: they also get soya/goats milk, liver, heart, kidney etc, and turkey and beef mince, they also have a full bowel of ferret buiscuits all the time, they just get alsorts of meats but 70% chick diet, ive kept ferrets on and off for years and always fed chicks, i just think that variety is best, i mean 100% chicks would be boring but i cant imagine it being bad for them,


Thats ok then.
I do have the kibble offered 24/7 but they run out and stash the chicks then start eating them as soon as they're in there :lol2:
I'm definitely going to vary it with other stuff but chicks are easiest for a staple I think and cheap as chips as you said lol.
They get chicken wings on the odd occasion too :2thumb:


----------



## azza23

Chris18 said:


> Thats ok then.
> I do have the kibble offered 24/7 but they run out and stash the chicks then start eating them as soon as they're in there :lol2:
> I'm definitely going to vary it with other stuff but chicks are easiest for a staple I think and cheap as chips as you said lol.
> They get chicken wings on the odd occasion too :2thumb:


i feed mine, raw chicken, go to tesco at 8pm when there reducing all the meat, you can get a pack of thighs, drumsticks and wings for 2-3 quid, mine loooovvvvveeeee chicken, there favorite tho is magners cider :lol2: the adults rob the bottles out the recycling bin and stash them in there cage and drink all the drips in the bottom, bloody alcholic ferrets :lol2:


----------



## Chris18

azza23 said:


> i feed mine, raw chicken, go to tesco at 8pm when there reducing all the meat, you can get a pack of thighs, drumsticks and wings for 2-3 quid, mine loooovvvvveeeee chicken, there favorite tho is magners cider :lol2: the adults rob the bottles out the recycling bin and stash them in there cage and drink all the drips in the bottom, bloody alcholic ferrets :lol2:


Will skulk around tesco tonight then :}
It's easy with meat as you can chop it up into daily portions and defrost when you need it and lasts a while and they're so much healthier for it :2thumb:


----------



## azza23

here you go chris,








































awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:no1:


----------



## miss_ferret

azza23 said:


> i mean 100% chicks would be boring but i cant imagine it being bad for them,


a diet very heavily (or solely) dependent on day old chicks is bad for ferrets, the issues around only having one type of food aside, their is evidence that it can cause hypocalcaemia (lack of calcium in the blood) in jills that have recently given birth. its also being looked into as a possible cause of pregnancy toxaemia (sudden death of a pregnant jill just before birth).

for something like those to occur you are talking about feeding DOC near enough every meal, every day, all the time. as you say, variety is key : victory:

personally, i feed them as a treat. my 3 big hobs can eat 4/5 in one go (yes, there greedy gits lol), and the jills 2/3. by the time iv faffed around defrosting them and refereeing the inevitable fight when all 8 of them decide they want to eat the same chick, i may as well have chucked a whole rabbit/chicken carcass in their and be done with it :lol2:


----------



## Chris18

azza23 said:


> here you go chris,
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:no1:


Too cute for words :flrt:
The size difference is crazy!



miss_ferret said:


> a diet very heavily (or solely) dependent on day old chicks is bad for ferrets, the issues around only having one type of food aside, their is evidence that it can cause hypocalcaemia (lack of calcium in the blood) in jills that have recently given birth. its also being looked into as a possible cause of pregnancy toxaemia (sudden death of a pregnant jill just before birth).
> 
> for something like those to occur you are talking about feeding DOC near enough every meal, every day, all the time. as you say, variety is key : victory:
> 
> personally, i feed them as a treat. my 3 big hobs can eat 4/5 in one go (yes, there greedy gits lol), and the jills 2/3. by the time iv faffed around defrosting them and refereeing the inevitable fight when all 8 of them decide they want to eat the same chick, i may as well have chucked a whole rabbit/chicken carcass in their and be done with it :lol2:


Thanks for this
My jill isn't pregnant or is never going to be since she's neutered but I'll definitely keep them as a once or twice a week treat then and stick to other stuff as staples.
I'd love to feed whole rabbits but not sure where to buy any to be honest apart from the local reptile shop and I cant see them being cheap.


----------



## azza23

miss_ferret said:


> a diet very heavily (or solely) dependent on day old chicks is bad for ferrets, the issues around only having one type of food aside, their is evidence that it can cause hypocalcaemia (lack of calcium in the blood) in jills that have recently given birth. its also being looked into as a possible cause of pregnancy toxaemia (sudden death of a pregnant jill just before birth).
> 
> for something like those to occur you are talking about feeding DOC near enough every meal, every day, all the time. as you say, variety is key : victory:
> 
> personally, i feed them as a treat. my 3 big hobs can eat 4/5 in one go (yes, there greedy gits lol), and the jills 2/3. by the time iv faffed around defrosting them and refereeing the inevitable fight when all 8 of them decide they want to eat the same chick, i may as well have chucked a whole rabbit/chicken carcass in their and be done with it :lol2:


 well thanks for that, i never new, maybe ill have to cut down on the chicks, but to be honest there diet is so mixed up and random im certain they get everything they need, chicks just seem to make up alot of it because i keep varanids (monitors) so always lots in the freezer and if im defrosted some for the big lizards i may aswell defrost some for the ferrets, cheers for the info though, deffo something to think about:2thumb:


----------



## Kat91

I used to give mine chicken livers, chicken wings and mince meat to mix up their diets, they loved it


----------



## Chris18

What age do they tend to open their eyes?
I've heard so many different variants.
I know it can vary from different individuals but the scale i've heard is a bit wide. (3-5 and 1/2 weeks)


----------



## azza23

miss_ferret said:


> a diet very heavily (or solely) dependent on day old chicks is bad for ferrets, the issues around only having one type of food aside, their is evidence that it can cause hypocalcaemia (lack of calcium in the blood) in jills that have recently given birth. its also being looked into as a possible cause of pregnancy toxaemia (sudden death of a pregnant jill just before birth).
> 
> for something like those to occur you are talking about feeding DOC near enough every meal, every day, all the time. as you say, variety is key : victory:
> 
> personally, i feed them as a treat. my 3 big hobs can eat 4/5 in one go (yes, there greedy gits lol), and the jills 2/3. by the time iv faffed around defrosting them and refereeing the inevitable fight when all 8 of them decide they want to eat the same chick, i may as well have chucked a whole rabbit/chicken carcass in their and be done with it :lol2:


 whats your opinion on rats and mice, mine used to get alot when i kept snakes but as i dont keep them anymore the ferrets dont get them, they used to love killing an already dead jumbo rat :lol2:


----------



## azza23

Chris18 said:


> What age do they tend to open their eyes?
> I've heard so many different variants.
> I know it can vary from different individuals but the scale i've heard is a bit wide. (3-5 and 1/2 weeks)


between 3-5 weeks, the runt was one of the first


----------



## Chris18

azza23 said:


> between 3-5 weeks, the runt was one of the first


Oh the variant is that big then :lol2:
The shop I visit fairly often gets in some pretty small ferret which are just opening their eyes (breeders tend to lie and sell them early -.-) and it's pretty hard to determine the age and how long to keep them back for.
I'd love the experience of breeding and doing everything right because around here it's rare to have decent breeder but I don't have the resources to do it really


----------



## azza23

Chris18 said:


> Oh the variant is that big then :lol2:
> The shop I visit fairly often gets in some pretty small ferret which are just opening their eyes (breeders tend to lie and sell them early -.-) and it's pretty hard to determine the age and how long to keep them back for.
> I'd love the experience of breeding and doing everything right because around here it's rare to have decent breeder but I don't have the resources to do it really


 its f***ing hard work mate, if it wernt for missferret i couldnt of done it, all her advice kept me going, and at this age there costing loads to feed are messy (crapping loads) and noisy, deffo worth it though, also if you have big litters like mine a couple of deaths seem quite common, i wouldnt do it again but the experience was brill


----------



## Chris18

azza23 said:


> its f***ing hard work mate, if it wernt for missferret i couldnt of done it, all her advice kept me going, and at this age there costing loads to feed are messy (crapping loads) and noisy, deffo worth it though, also if you have big litters like mine a couple of deaths seem quite common, i wouldnt do it again but the experience was brill


Exactly, I think it would be nice to experience once.
My friend is supposed to be breeding one litter next year so maybe I can just have a big involvement with her litter and leave her do all the difficult bits :whistling2:

Are they at the stage of running round playing everywhere yet or still a bit wobbly on their feet?
I bet having 9 of them in the house would be heaven and hell at the same time :gasp::lol2:


----------



## azza23

Chris18 said:


> Exactly, I think it would be nice to experience once.
> My friend is supposed to be breeding one litter next year so maybe I can just have a big involvement with her litter and leave her do all the difficult bits :whistling2:
> 
> Are they at the stage of running round playing everywhere yet or still a bit wobbly on their feet?
> I bet having 9 of them in the house would be heaven and hell at the same time :gasp::lol2:


luckly there not in the house, :lol2: they sleep alot eat alot but are walking and running about, still alil wobbly some more than others, they love play fighting with each other, its well cute, :lol2: id say they sleep 23 hours a day at the mo, but that hour there awake there mental:2thumb:


----------



## em_40

azza23 said:


> awwwww, growing soo well, all but the biggest white one have their eyes open
> image
> image
> 
> 11 born, 9 left wich i think is very good,


Oh goodness they're sooo cute!!!! <3


----------



## azza23

ive just realised there 7 weeks old tommoz, should be ready to go in the next week or 2 : victory:


----------



## Chris18

azza23 said:


> ive just realised there 7 weeks old tommoz, should be ready to go in the next week or 2 : victory:


I wish they were going to me :whistling2:
It was this time last year I got my first jill


----------



## azza23

Chris18 said:


> I wish they were going to me :whistling2:
> It was this time last year I got my first jill


come round and take your pick mate, :whistling2:


----------



## Chris18

azza23 said:


> come round and take your pick mate, :whistling2:


I would if I could!
I really want some more kits this year but I don't think my mum will allow anymore ferrets. I'm hoping because I've bought this huge outdoor place which means no more bringing the ferrets indoors means I can have more but she's moody lol.
The animal centre at my college has also offered me a pair so I'm stuck which to choose.
I'd love some kits again but then I'd prefer to take on unwanted ferrets, it's so hard :lol2:


----------



## azza23

Chris18 said:


> I would if I could!
> I really want some more kits this year but I don't think my mum will allow anymore ferrets. I'm hoping because I've bought this huge outdoor place which means no more bringing the ferrets indoors means I can have more but she's moody lol.
> The animal centre at my college has also offered me a pair so I'm stuck which to choose.
> I'd love some kits again but then I'd prefer to take on unwanted ferrets, it's so hard :lol2:


i know what you mean, theres so many unwanted adults out there, but kits only usually come round once a year, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm:lol2:


----------



## Chris18

azza23 said:


> i know what you mean, theres so many unwanted adults out there, but kits only usually come round once a year, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm:lol2:


so true.
I much prefer raising my own from 8 weeks or so. That's what I did with my jill and she's come out perfect for me because I've taught her stuff from a young age and she knows she can come to me to be safe.
My male is a 1 year old rescue, doesn't come to me for attention, over bites when he's 'playing' and just isn't as nice as my jill (that sounds nastier than intended)
Nothing beats raising your own little guy/gal in my opinion.


----------



## Chris18

Just been to tesco and got a huge variety of things but need to check they're all ok:

Chicken wings I know are fine.
Mince meat (accidentally grabbed pork?)
Liver (lamb)
Heart (lamb)

I'll be splitting all the packs into amounts fit for a feed in the morning and then one in the evening (ill have two different things e.g. Chicken Wing morning and then wary evening) is that Ok?


----------



## azza23

Chris18 said:


> Just been to tesco and got a huge variety of things but need to check they're all ok:
> 
> Chicken wings I know are fine.
> Mince meat (accidentally grabbed pork?)
> Liver (lamb)
> Heart (lamb)
> 
> I'll be splitting all the packs into amounts fit for a feed in the morning and then one in the evening (ill have two different things e.g. Chicken Wing morning and then wary evening) is that Ok?


pork has a lot of salt in apparently, turkey and beef mince is better mate, sure one pack wont hurt tho


----------



## Chris18

azza23 said:


> pork has a lot of salt in apparently, turkey and beef mince is better mate, sure one pack wont hurt tho


It was 2 for £6 :whistling2:
I'll use it very sparingly then :bash:


----------



## miss_ferret

Chris18 said:


> Thanks for this
> My jill isn't pregnant or is never going to be since she's neutered but I'll definitely keep them as a once or twice a week treat then and stick to other stuff as staples.
> I'd love to feed whole rabbits but not sure where to buy any to be honest apart from the local reptile shop and I cant see them being cheap.


as long as you arnt feeding only them (which people used to do as 9/10 their cheaper than dry biscuits, for example) then there fine to feed. wasnt intending to scare people off using them :lol2:

ask around for someone who goes ferreting in your area, as i havnt the time (or inclination) to start again, i cadge off friends, or you can get them from butchers. usually cheaper than rep suppliers as well. just make sure to check for bullets/pellets/shot/whatever before you feed.



azza23 said:


> well thanks for that, i never new, maybe ill have to cut down on the chicks, but to be honest there diet is so mixed up and random im certain they get everything they need, chicks just seem to make up alot of it because i keep varanids (monitors) so always lots in the freezer and if im defrosted some for the big lizards i may aswell defrost some for the ferrets, cheers for the info though, deffo something to think about:2thumb:


as long as they get other food they should be fine, the problems are down to the lack of calcium in the bones i think (cant for the life of me find the paper i was sent about it) as the chicks are just out the egg they havnt had time to build up decent levels. as long as they get it from other sources, i cant see their being a problem.



azza23 said:


> whats your opinion on rats and mice, mine used to get alot when i kept snakes but as i dont keep them anymore the ferrets dont get them, they used to love killing an already dead jumbo rat :lol2:


as long as their captive bred blah blah blah, their fine to feed. i just dont due to cost and the hideous 5 way split on a large rats stomach incident 



azza23 said:


> ive just realised there 7 weeks old tommoz, should be ready to go in the next week or 2 : victory:


what part of 'stop tempting me' arnt you understanding :whip::lol2:


----------



## azza23

miss_ferret said:


> as long as you arnt feeding only them (which people used to do as 9/10 their cheaper than dry biscuits, for example) then there fine to feed. wasnt intending to scare people off using them :lol2:
> 
> ask around for someone who goes ferreting in your area, as i havnt the time (or inclination) to start again, i cadge off friends, or you can get them from butchers. usually cheaper than rep suppliers as well. just make sure to check for bullets/pellets/shot/whatever before you feed.
> 
> 
> 
> as long as they get other food they should be fine, the problems are down to the lack of calcium in the bones i think (cant for the life of me find the paper i was sent about it) as the chicks are just out the egg they havnt had time to build up decent levels. as long as they get it from other sources, i cant see their being a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> as long as their captive bred blah blah blah, their fine to feed. i just dont due to cost and the hideous 5 way split on a large rats stomach incident
> 
> 
> 
> what part of 'stop tempting me' arnt you understanding :whip::lol2:


hahaha go on you know you want to :lol2:


----------



## miss_ferret

azza23 said:


> hahaha go on you know you want to :lol2:


post some more recent pics and il think about it :whistling2:


----------



## azza23

miss_ferret said:


> post some more recent pics and il think about it :whistling2:


heres one last week of 2 sleeping on my mums lap when she came to visit 









albino today, i have huge hands, he's a beast :lol2:









gorjuz ent they :lol2::lol2::lol2: 

i need to line them up and take pics of them all


----------



## Rhianna.J

miss_ferret said:


> as long as you arnt feeding only them (which people used to do as 9/10 their cheaper than dry biscuits, for example) then there fine to feed. wasnt intending to scare people off using them :lol2:
> 
> ask around for someone who goes ferreting in your area, as i havnt the time (or inclination) to start again, i cadge off friends, or you can get them from butchers. usually cheaper than rep suppliers as well. just make sure to check for bullets/pellets/shot/whatever before you feed.
> 
> 
> 
> as long as they get other food they should be fine, the problems are down to the lack of calcium in the bones i think (cant for the life of me find the paper i was sent about it) as the chicks are just out the egg they havnt had time to build up decent levels. as long as they get it from other sources, i cant see their being a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> as long as their captive bred blah blah blah, their fine to feed. i just dont due to cost and the hideous 5 way split on a large rats stomach incident
> 
> 
> 
> what part of 'stop tempting me' arnt you understanding :whip::lol2:


So what would your ideal diet be for a ferret?

Im a bit confused with mine, im not convinced she is a ferret! lol tried her on a boiled egg. No joy. Tried her twice on mince. No joy. Doesnt like it. Tried it then spat it back out, and wouldnt eat the rest of her dinner until i emptied the bowl and put fresh biscuits in. 

Ive tested her on a stray mouse from the snakes. Turned up her nose at it. 

As i said, im not convinced she is a ferret.... The only thing she will eat is her bloody Science Selective Ferret food.


----------



## miss_ferret

Rhianna.J said:


> So what would your ideal diet be for a ferret?
> 
> Im a bit confused with mine, im not convinced she is a ferret! lol tried her on a boiled egg. No joy. Tried her twice on mince. No joy. Doesnt like it. Tried it then spat it back out, and wouldnt eat the rest of her dinner until i emptied the bowl and put fresh biscuits in.
> 
> Ive tested her on a stray mouse from the snakes. Turned up her nose at it.
> 
> As i said, im not convinced she is a ferret.... The only thing she will eat is her bloody Science Selective Ferret food.


in an ideal world? whole carcasses all the way, tis what they were designed for after all. in reality, unless you breed your own, go hunting every day or have better contacts than me, feeding that way is a pain in the neck and purse.

i think the best mix is one of predominantly raw meat (organ meat and muscle meat - ideally on the bone) with biscuits available at all times. that way, they get all the benefits of raw meat and have the biscuits so they dont go hungry or its hot weather (hot weather + raw meat + ferret tendency to stash things = flies).

what i think your girls problem is (obviously cant be 100% but this was my immediate thought) is she wasnt fed a varied diet as a kitt. some kitts have a tendency to 'imprint' on one particular type of food if thats all their offered and then wont try anything else as it just dosent register as food, as a lot of people these days feed a biscuit based diet, more and more kitts have no idea what to do with raw meat/eggs/anything not biscuits.

one of my old girls was like that when i first got her, previous owner had clearly believed the old 'feed a ferret meat and it'l get a taste for flesh' tale, or just decided not to feed it, whatever. it took months of her watching the others devour meat, before she'd try it.

persistence is key, there a naturally curious animal and eventually curiosity will get the better of them :lol2: try mixing mince in with the biscuits : victory:

or, this will sound insane but trust me, get bloody meat. bloody to the extent that you have blood in the bottom of the food bowl. mine love blood.

christ im not doing the bad rep any favours am i :lol2:


----------



## Rhianna.J

miss_ferret said:


> in an ideal world? whole carcasses all the way, tis what they were designed for after all. in reality, unless you breed your own, go hunting every day or have better contacts than me, feeding that way is a pain in the neck and purse.
> 
> i think the best mix is one of predominantly raw meat (organ meat and muscle meat - ideally on the bone) with biscuits available at all times. that way, they get all the benefits of raw meat and have the biscuits so they dont go hungry or its hot weather (hot weather + raw meat + ferret tendency to stash things = flies).
> 
> what i think your girls problem is (obviously cant be 100% but this was my immediate thought) is she wasnt fed a varied diet as a kitt. some kitts have a tendency to 'imprint' on one particular type of food if thats all their offered and then wont try anything else as it just dosent register as food, as a lot of people these days feed a biscuit based diet, more and more kitts have no idea what to do with raw meat/eggs/anything not biscuits.
> 
> one of my old girls was like that when i first got her, previous owner had clearly believed the old 'feed a ferret meat and it'l get a taste for flesh' tale, or just decided not to feed it, whatever. it took months of her watching the others devour meat, before she'd try it.
> 
> persistence is key, there a naturally curious animal and eventually curiosity will get the better of them :lol2: try mixing mince in with the biscuits : victory:
> 
> or, this will sound insane but trust me, get bloody meat. bloody to the extent that you have blood in the bottom of the food bowl. mine love blood.
> 
> christ im not doing the bad rep any favours am i :lol2:


yeah i guess il just persivere with her. I thought as much when it came to her diet. My plan was to feed her things like, mince, eggs, or a liver or scraps from the butchers for her "dinner" with biscuits available during the night, but its not working very well! lol She will eat things like tuna mixed into her biscuits (i only eat tuna that is soaked in spring water so no brine or oil), but thats the most exotic she will go atm. 

Il try her on a raw egg this week. See how she goes...


----------



## naz_pixie

This will ne rhe 5th time iv writtem out a reply to this thread ober the past couple of weeks and everytime its logged me out or the internets gone.. so lets try once again!!

Rhianna.. i have the exact same issue, i was told when rescueing them that they refuse absolutly eveything but biscuits!

I would love them to evenyualy be on raw so have tried a few sneaky ways of gwtting them to try it..

firstly my girls seem to understand that things offered to them to lick off a finger are very tasty, like ferret pastes, oils ect.. getting them to lick/drink foods much easier than getting them to eat it!
So, first test was egg yolk, offered on finger tip, once they showed interest i gave them the bowl.. i mixed a small amount of ferrwt paste with the first bit i offered kust so the smell was more familar..
Second step was offering kibble in egg yilk, to see if they would eat chunks in yolk, one ferret eventualy took the vhunks the over wouldnt, sonext step, ferret smoothies! I liquidised raw chicken and egg yolk, untill totaly smooth, adding some hot water to make it a bit warm and runnyier! I added a tiny amount of canine convalesence as one is currently getting this as part of medication.. and it worked!! Ones is much more cautiuos tjan the other n tends to onpy take it when offered of a finger or spoon! Lol nut the otjer lapped it up, even ate a few tiny chunks of.chicken that had been missed by the processor with a little encouragement (she kept srashing it. So i kept her on my lap till she swallowed it)5 

Anyway my idea is to slowly introduce different meats in this "smoothy" get them used to trying different foods and smells and eventualy make the chunks bigger and bigger untill they will tale meat.
Iv been attempting this about once every 5-7 days so far, due to mot wanting to feed eggs to often! 
Iv had them five weeks.. i know its going to tale a long time but i think its worth it!

Oh also iv found showing them that yummy things come in A certain bowl seems to help. And iv taken it slow as i dony want to give them something they hate and and scare them off trying new things even more!!

Anyway im a newbie too, so a bit odd offering others advice, but it does seem to be working so may be helpful...

X


----------



## naz_pixie

Well that was a typing fail! Bloody touch screen amd it wont let me go back and click on words to correct them, so hope you got the general jist of the jibberish! 

Lol x


----------



## Rhianna.J

Oh, would you look what followed me home? 

Psssst, dont tell the OH, he doesnt know yet! haha 


































Bailey LOVES him! So happy! Just wish she would shut up dooking on!


----------



## azza23

Rhianna.J said:


> Oh, would you look what followed me home?
> 
> Psssst, dont tell the OH, he doesnt know yet! haha
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Bailey LOVES him! So happy! Just wish she would shut up dooking on!


aww lovely lil silver, how old is he, looks about the same as my babys:2thumb:


----------



## Rhianna.J

azza23 said:


> aww lovely lil silver, how old is he, looks about the same as my babys:2thumb:


8 weeks on Monday i think he said. Just shy of 8 weeks  He is tiny compared to Bailey! She was 9 weeks when i got her, so she is what, 12-13 weeks old now? 

I was a bit worried when i got home incase with the size of him she would beat him up, but she is very gentle and playful with him! Even shares her favourite teddy with him!


----------



## Kat91

Awwww so cute! Wait did you find him?


----------



## Rhianna.J

Kat91 said:


> Awwww so cute! Wait did you find him?


No, he was brought into the shop today along with his brothers and sisters. He just "found" his way into my car when i finished work! ;p


----------



## Kat91

Rhianna.J said:


> No, he was brought into the shop today along with his brothers and sisters. He just "found" his way into my car when i finished work! ;p


Ohhhh hahaha who can say no to a ferret?? :flrt:


----------



## Rhianna.J

Kat91 said:


> Ohhhh hahaha who can say no to a ferret?? :flrt:


He'll be going back if he doesnt stop bloody whinging on! He got both mine and Baileys heads done in now! 

He whinges when Bailey takes her teddy away from him (its her bloody teddy! lol) he whinges when he is playing with said teddy, he whinges when you pick him up, he whinges when he plays with Bailey. 

Whats all that about? It sounds like a motorbike starting up, with a few puppy barks in there for good measure.


----------



## Chris18

Rhianna.J said:


> He'll be going back if he doesnt stop bloody whinging on! He got both mine and Baileys heads done in now!
> 
> He whinges when Bailey takes her teddy away from him (its her bloody teddy! lol) he whinges when he is playing with said teddy, he whinges when you pick him up, he whinges when he plays with Bailey.
> 
> Whats all that about? It sounds like a motorbike starting up, with a few puppy barks in there for good measure.


That sounds like seperation anxiety like you get in dogs when you first bring them home, it should calm down after a few days I'd expect


----------



## naz_pixie

Yeah i not sure about ferret kits but with cats you often get that.. with birds too.. hes just a little baby and hea just been taken from his mum and siblings and been put in a strange house ith strange people and a strange ferret! Enough to upset any little one! He just needs time to settle in and get used to everything!


----------



## Rhianna.J

Chris18 said:


> That sounds like seperation anxiety like you get in dogs when you first bring them home, it should calm down after a few days I'd expect


I thought as much. He has had a hard day. Taken away from his home, then away from his brothers and sisters in the same day, in a strange new environment with a giant ferret sniffing his bum and covering his face in kisses! 

Bailey doesnt seem to be getting a minutes peace. He whinges when he is with her, but whinges even louder when she runs away! She cannot win! She is kindof mothering him, running to him and dooking when he whinges, but i think the constant noise is doing her head in!


----------



## Chris18

Rhianna.J said:


> I thought as much. He has had a hard day. Taken away from his home, then away from his brothers and sisters in the same day, in a strange new environment with a giant ferret sniffing his bum and covering his face in kisses!
> 
> Bailey doesnt seem to be getting a minutes peace. He whinges when he is with her, but whinges even louder when she runs away! She cannot win! She is kindof mothering him, running to him and dooking when he whinges, but i think the constant noise is doing her head in!


Lol poor lass!
Itll help them really bond though so at least you're not having intro problems. I think a little noise is definitely a lot nicer than bad intros


----------



## Rhianna.J

Chris18 said:


> Lol poor lass!
> Itll help them really bond though so at least you're not having intro problems. I think a little noise is definitely a lot nicer than bad intros


Chris she has been FANTASTIC with him! You can see from the pics there is a massive size difference, and although Bailey is brilliant with me, i thought she might be a little nasty to a newbie ferret. But straightaway, she was playing with him. She is rolling around with him on the couch as we speak, and she keeps scruffing him by the neck, actively trying to get him to calm down.

UPDATE! He is quiet!


----------



## Chris18

Rhianna.J said:


> Chris she has been FANTASTIC with him! You can see from the pics there is a massive size difference, and although Bailey is brilliant with me, i thought she might be a little nasty to a newbie ferret. But straightaway, she was playing with him. She is rolling around with him on the couch as we speak, and she keeps scruffing him by the neck, actively trying to get him to calm down.


Makes me want some kits :blush:
I'm sure it'll make their bond special so you'll have a lovely pair who follow each other!
When I got Ben my Jill didn't bother with me as much, following him was much nicer for her, they hated each other for the first week though, wouldn't recommend bad intros to anyone :bash:


----------



## Rhianna.J

Chris18 said:


> Makes me want some kits :blush:
> I'm sure it'll make their bond special so you'll have a lovely pair who follow each other!
> When I got Ben my Jill didn't bother with me as much, following him was much nicer for her, they hated each other for the first week though, wouldn't recommend bad intros to anyone :bash:


I just hope she doesnt lose her bond with me. She really is a brilliant little mammys girl!


----------



## Chris18

Rhianna.J said:


> I just hope she doesnt lose her bond with me. She really is a brilliant little mammys girl!


I'm sure she won't  mine still enjoys a nice cuddle with me :2thumb:
More People to cuddle the better I reckon


----------



## naz_pixie

Mine seem to be odd with there bond.. pepples is a little softy, seems to be bonding with me really well and is very bonded to pixie.. she will go looking for here if shes out of sight, she will go and groom her when ever she sees he snuggled up and she loves playing with.. and when pixie was sick she would run to her and cuddle up with her.. where as pixie is a very indipendant ferret.. she will sleep with pepples and does play with her but likes to do her own thing.. sometimes think pebbles qould do well with another more dependant ferret that will bond with her as well as she bonds with them.. or maybe if i just found other local people with ferrets that she can have a propper play with sometimes? X


----------



## naz_pixie

me and my teeny!


----------



## azza23

cute pic, :flrt:


few babys going to their new homes this week and next, sad times,


----------



## miss_ferret

azza23 said:


> cute pic, :flrt:
> 
> 
> few babys going to their new homes this week and next, sad times,


you still got a silver? :whistling2:


----------



## naz_pixie

Aaaaw 
Sounds like you had lots of interest though so hopfuly found them some great homes!

And thankyou!!! Shes just gorgeous isnt she!! Shes totaly my baby lol.. shes the sweetest little thing, honestly shes i do think shes the best animal iv ever kept!! Pixie is also improving loads but is hard, shes unbelivably stubborn, and she bites ALOT! Its got better, definatly but still 50percent of the bites break the skin, she got me between my finger knuckle joints today, 3 times! Good days and bad days.. i just worry that im not experienced enough to deal with pixie! But i wouldnt give up on her or her training as she deserves the chance!!! Can just be so hard somedays.. shes also being treated for helibactor gastric desease now too, though thats improving.
Being a newbie i spose i just hope im doing everything right!


----------



## naz_pixie

Wouldnt let me edit.. wanted to make it clearer im not including play bites and nipping when i say bite. Its aggression and anger, charging, hissing, it bassicaly immense stubborness! Shes also a very highlystrung nervous ferret. I hope i just need to perservere with training but worry im not experienced enough or not doing it propperly!
Can explain the issues properly if someone thinks they can offer some help or advice?


----------



## azza23

Got some bad news thats upset me, the little runt was found dead this morning, i thought HE was doing so well aswell, at 8 weeks old tommoz, i would of thought they would all be ok as i lost a few in the first week, sad sad times, RIP little runt


----------



## naz_pixie

Oh bless, was that the little silver? So sorry!
Seems late to loose one, but maybe there was a reason he was so behind the others, may be for the best.. nature has a way of doing that.. sorry for your loss though hun!


----------



## azza23

naz_pixie said:


> Oh bless, was that the little silver? So sorry!
> Seems late to loose one, but maybe there was a reason he was so behind the others, may be for the best.. nature has a way of doing that.. sorry for your loss though hun!


ye natures cruel, : victory: To be honest i think he had problems because he had a funny shapped head and funny facial features and wasnt the best walker but always just thought he was a bit behind, oh well theres still 8 lil mouths to feed and there all doing amaizingly so:no1::no1: to me:lol2:

Thankyou:notworthy: 

to your earlier post about your nippy ferret, she's a female right?? In my experience females are generally more nippy and anti-social, my girl would rather be left alone, she has the odd day were she wants a cuddle but its on her terms, all the males ive had tho are lil sweeties, soppy and love attention and will only play bite softly, just persevere with her and dont take no s**t, high pitched noises are good to disipline them like a short sharp scream when there being naughty, they can be very stubborn though and will always test the boundrys :lol2: good luck with her, she's only young im sure she will mellow with age,


----------



## naz_pixie

Not really sure on age... Suspected to be around 3, but has quite a bit of grey hair on the her tail and back leggs so maybe could be a bit older?
I couldnt find any info on if grey haor is a sign of old age in ferrets? As it is witj most mammals, or it its just a season thing? 

Yeah she really is the most stubborn animal iv ever come across.. lol!
Shes having 3minute time outs for all hard bites and all carpet scratching... Definate improvement! The main problem now is she wants to scratch the carpet but doesmt want to go in time out.. u can see the fustration, two thirds of the time she now stops carpet scratching as soon as she gets a warming and wonders off.. which is great improvment! Amazingly so infact, but the other third of the time, when she gets a warning shel charge at you hiss and try to bit and jump at you. Also if shes going in to time out forsonething shel make damn sure she tries to give you a real hard bite on the way, in a kind of "well i know im going in the bloody thing anway!!". Some days shel also get somthing in her head and just obsessivly try to gwt to bare skin to bite it.. these are veey hard bites that always draw blood. On those days she wont even play, ahel just stalk me trying to bite, often for hours at a time!! Happs less oftwn eecently..

Aside feom this. Iv been trying to make a big effort to bondd with her, i hand feet her for 10 minutes most evenings, shes just started sitting my lap to groom herself too.. i dont think shes aggressive i just think shes stubborn? So maybe just a case of perserving with what im doing now?

Wondered if i should start adding hissing or more animalistic training techniques.
Currently she gets a loud and firm "no" for biting and "stop" for the carpet and time out like i said.
It would worry me that the techniques not working for biti.g but it has definatly worked for carpet scratching... Its just a bit fustrating!!


----------



## azza23

naz_pixie said:


> Not really sure on age... Suspected to be around 3, but has quite a bit of grey hair on the her tail and back leggs so maybe could be a bit older?
> I couldnt find any info on if grey haor is a sign of old age in ferrets? As it is witj most mammals, or it its just a season thing?
> 
> Yeah she really is the most stubborn animal iv ever come across.. lol!
> Shes having 3minute time outs for all hard bites and all carpet scratching... Definate improvement! The main problem now is she wants to scratch the carpet but doesmt want to go in time out.. u can see the fustration, two thirds of the time she now stops carpet scratching as soon as she gets a warming and wonders off.. which is great improvment! Amazingly so infact, but the other third of the time, when she gets a warning shel charge at you hiss and try to bit and jump at you. Also if shes going in to time out forsonething shel make damn sure she tries to give you a real hard bite on the way, in a kind of "well i know im going in the bloody thing anway!!". Some days shel also get somthing in her head and just obsessivly try to gwt to bare skin to bite it.. these are veey hard bites that always draw blood. On those days she wont even play, ahel just stalk me trying to bite, often for hours at a time!! Happs less oftwn eecently..
> 
> Aside feom this. Iv been trying to make a big effort to bondd with her, i hand feet her for 10 minutes most evenings, shes just started sitting my lap to groom herself too.. i dont think shes aggressive i just think shes stubborn? So maybe just a case of perserving with what im doing now?
> 
> Wondered if i should start adding hissing or more animalistic training techniques.
> Currently she gets a loud and firm "no" for biting and "stop" for the carpet and time out like i said.
> It would worry me that the techniques not working for biti.g but it has definatly worked for carpet scratching... Its just a bit fustrating!!


she sounds like a typical female ferret just on a worse scale, sounds like she has i high prey drive, have you ever thought of tying a chick to some string and letting her chase it about and hunt, it sounds sick but has worked for me in the past, she may just be anti-social, has she got a friend? if not get her one, a really soppy hob may make her less "aggresive" nippy, bitey, my female digs the carpet, she's not aloud inside anymore, :lol2:


----------



## Chris18

naz_pixie said:


> Yeah she really is the most stubborn animal iv ever come across.. lol!
> Shes having 3minute time outs for all hard bites and all carpet scratching... Definate improvement! The main problem now is she wants to scratch the carpet but doesmt want to go in time out.. u can see the fustration, two thirds of the time she now stops carpet scratching as soon as she gets a warming and wonders off.. which is great improvment! Amazingly so infact, but the other third of the time, when she gets a warning shel charge at you hiss and try to bit and jump at you. Also if shes going in to time out forsonething shel make damn sure she tries to give you a real hard bite on the way, in a kind of "well i know im going in the bloody thing anway!!". Some days shel also get somthing in her head and just obsessivly try to gwt to bare skin to bite it.. these are veey hard bites that always draw blood. On those days she wont even play, ahel just stalk me trying to bite, often for hours at a time!! Happs less oftwn eecently..
> 
> Aside feom this. Iv been trying to make a big effort to bondd with her, i hand feet her for 10 minutes most evenings, shes just started sitting my lap to groom herself too.. i dont think shes aggressive i just think shes stubborn? So maybe just a case of perserving with what im doing now?
> 
> Wondered if i should start adding hissing or more animalistic training techniques.
> Currently she gets a loud and firm "no" for biting and "stop" for the carpet and time out like i said.
> It would worry me that the techniques not working for biti.g but it has definatly worked for carpet scratching... Its just a bit fustrating!!


I don't know if you want to try this but thought I'd explain my method, Ben was a skin hunter at first, tried loads the usual no! etc.
What I found worked was grabbing him quickly and firmly but not painfully holding his head until he settles down and then placing him down calmly. It shows dominance. Also you need to add positive reinforcement to it aswell, not just negative. If she comes over and doesn't bite, repeat good girl in a sweet voice while slowly touching her etc.

It has worked for me but they're all different so dont know if it would work for you. I think consistency is definitely the key.
I find time outs don't really work with animals who are not dependent on company and if you have to travel too far to the box they will associate being picked up with the box instead of the biting which you're punishing them for so you might want to pick an area to hang out and have the time out place very close so you can do it quickly and then bring another ferret over and play really happily with them to make them jealous.
It's very emotionally tiring training ferrets to be honest.


----------



## PESKY

cant wait for next weekend mate

why do they dig the carpet my two do that and its dead annoying, doesn't take long for them to wreck it either


----------



## Chris18

PESKY said:


> cant wait for next weekend mate
> 
> why do they dig the carpet my two do that and its dead annoying, doesn't take long for them to wreck it either


Basically they're wanting out, not because they feel trapped or anything but new areas really excite them and they want to explore.
Sometimes it's impossible to stop them as some are so stubborn, you pick them up and move them but they just run back no matter what you try and distract them with :devil:


----------



## azza23

PESKY said:


> cant wait for next weekend mate
> 
> why do they dig the carpet my two do that and its dead annoying, doesn't take long for them to wreck it either


haha i dont know mate, its usually because they want to get on the other side of the door, as i said mine arnt aloud in the house anymore, they all have asbo's, :lol2::lol2: ye glad there going to a good home, just sexed the silver and albino there both girls mate:2thumb:


----------



## PESKY

Chris18 said:


> I don't know if you want to try this but thought I'd explain my method, Ben was a skin hunter at first, tried loads the usual no! etc.
> What I found worked was grabbing him quickly and firmly but not painfully holding his head until he settles down and then placing him down calmly. It shows dominance. Also you need to add positive reinforcement to it aswell, not just negative. If she comes over and doesn't bite, repeat good girl in a sweet voice while slowly touching her etc.
> 
> It has worked for me but they're all different so dont know if it would work for you. I think consistency is definitely the key.
> I find time outs don't really work with animals who are not dependent on company and if you have to travel too far to the box they will associate being picked up with the box instead of the biting which you're punishing them for so you might want to pick an area to hang out and have the time out place very close so you can do it quickly and then bring another ferret over and play really happily with them to make them jealous.
> It's very emotionally tiring training ferrets to be honest.


great advice and i couldn't agree more, you should make a little ferret training sticky for the top of the page. I find a lot of people could do with training their ferrets a little more, thing is you get a lot more out of them when they are trained. 

i have to agree tthough for the size of the animal you wouldn't expect them to be so intelligent and such a rewarding animal to own. My partner got ours and i wasn't too bothered but it didn't take lonng to convert me now im the one pushing her about ferrets!


----------



## PESKY

azza23 said:


> haha i dont know mate, its usually because they want to get on the other side of the door, as i said mine arnt aloud in the house anymore, they all have asbo's, :lol2::lol2: ye glad there going to a good home, just sexed the silver and albino there both girls mate:2thumb:


 
aw brill thanks mate nice work, i want the silver but Niki wants the albino so we'l just have to see 

she was hounding me for that photo you sent me today so she could take it into her work to show everyone

just out of interest what is they are eating in the photo, is it mince?


----------



## Chris18

PESKY said:


> great advice and i couldn't agree more, you should make a little ferret training sticky for the top of the page. I find a lot of people could do with training their ferrets a little more, thing is you get a lot more out of them when they are trained.
> 
> i have to agree tthough for the size of the animal you wouldn't expect them to be so intelligent and such a rewarding animal to own. My partner got ours and i wasn't too bothered but it didn't take lonng to convert me now im the one pushing her about ferrets!


They're dead easy to train when they're kits, it's when you rescue or take on adults from people who haven't bothered to do what their duty when they should of is when you get the problems and their stubborn nature makes it a real pain. They come round after a while though when they become familiar with the situations and know you're not going to do any harm.

They're on par with dogs with being great pets if you ask me.


----------



## azza23

PESKY said:


> aw brill thanks mate nice work, i want the silver but Niki wants the albino so we'l just have to see
> 
> she was hounding me for that photo you sent me today so she could take it into her work to show everyone
> 
> just out of interest what is they are eating in the photo, is it mince?


ye beef mince mate, ill PM you quick


----------



## Megan.

I feel like I'm gegging, but I'm getting two ferret kits off of azza23 very soon and I'm so excited :2thumb::blush:


----------



## miss_ferret

as i finally got round to taking some pics, this is my setup:
the floor:








strange creamy coloured thing is the nest

the tower (with mega hammock) and balcony:

























outdoor run:


----------



## azza23

miss_ferret said:


> as i finally got round to taking some pics, this is my setup:
> the floor:
> image
> strange creamy coloured thing is the nest
> 
> the tower (with mega hammock) and balcony:
> image
> image
> image
> 
> outdoor run:
> image


nice meeting you today jane, couldnt have wished for a better home for the lil silver, that setup is amaizing and she is going to have one hell of a life at yours, thanks again for everything and make sure you keep me updated with lots of pics :no1:


----------



## miss_ferret

azza23 said:


> nice meeting you today jane, couldnt have wished for a better home for the lil silver, that setup is amaizing and she is going to have one hell of a life at yours, thanks again for everything and make sure you keep me updated with lots of pics :no1:


oh i will, look:








:lol2:

shes got them wrapped round her paw already, just been down to check on her and my biggest hob is asleep next to her cage, and 3 of the jills are taking her meat :lol2:


----------



## Chris18

miss_ferret said:


> oh i will, look:
> image
> :lol2:
> 
> shes got them wrapped round her paw already, just been down to check on her and my biggest hob is asleep next to her cage, and 3 of the jills are taking her meat :lol2:


Lucky! She's gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## Chris18

miss_ferret said:


> as i finally got round to taking some pics, this is my setup:
> the floor:
> image
> strange creamy coloured thing is the nest
> 
> the tower (with mega hammock) and balcony:
> image
> image
> image
> 
> outdoor run:
> image


I missed this post, that looks great! What size is it and how many does it have occupying?

Another 3 weeks until my shed/run is done


----------



## miss_ferret

Chris18 said:


> I missed this post, that looks great! What size is it and how many does it have occupying?
> 
> Another 3 weeks until my shed/run is done


its a 7ftx5ft floor space and about 8ft high, plus the outdoor run. its got 9 in it now. im thinking of adding another run at the back as well, but we need a real life summer before i start that :lol2:


----------



## Rhianna.J

miss_ferret said:


> oh i will, look:
> image
> :lol2:
> 
> shes got them wrapped round her paw already, just been down to check on her and my biggest hob is asleep next to her cage, and 3 of the jills are taking her meat :lol2:


Awwww she looks like my little Spook! Gorgeous little furball! :flrt:


----------



## Megan.

My beautiful new babies I got today off of Azza23 























































Both settling in well as far as I can tell  although I did just get hissed? at by one!


----------



## azza23

Megan. said:


> My beautiful new babies I got today off of Azza23
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Both settling in well as far as I can tell  although I did just get hissed? at by one!


:lol2: awwwwwww well cute, dont take no sh*t off them, if they hiss or nip just pick them up, the hissing would have been due to new surroundings, they will settle soon enough: victory:: victory: nice meeting you today and hope you enjoy them


----------



## Megan.

Oh cool! well they have been fine all day, just I was checking up on them before I settled for bed  Yeah I thought it would be due to everything being new and different, It was great meeting you+your family today, thanks so much I love them :2thumb:


----------



## azza23

Megan. said:


> Oh cool! well they have been fine all day, just I was checking up on them before I settled for bed  Yeah I thought it would be due to everything being new and different, It was great meeting you+your family today, thanks so much I love them :2thumb:


glad they went to a loving home, any names yet or you still deciding, im guessing your not going with what my step daughter suggested:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Megan.

azza23 said:


> glad they went to a loving home, any names yet or you still deciding, im guessing your not going with what my step daughter suggested:lol2::lol2:


Haha I did love her names! But we have came up with Kage and Jables (Tenacious D) Nerdy I know!


----------



## naz_pixie

Aaah those bubbas are gorgeous!! 

and megan your very brave taking on kits! If ur not already on there ferretsforum.co.uk is a great forum with lots of nip training faq's and notes on kit training and what not!! Been a great source of infomation since i got my two girls! X


----------



## azza23

naz_pixie said:


> Aaah those bubbas are gorgeous!!
> 
> and megan your very brave taking on kits! If ur not already on there ferretsforum.co.uk is a great forum with lots of nip training faq's and notes on kit training and what not!! Been a great source of infomation since i got my two girls! X


Ill second that megan, great forum for new ferrret keepers, :2thumb:


----------



## Megan.

naz_pixie said:


> Aaah those bubbas are gorgeous!!
> 
> and megan your very brave taking on kits! If ur not already on there ferretsforum.co.uk is a great forum with lots of nip training faq's and notes on kit training and what not!! Been a great source of infomation since i got my two girls! X


Oh thanks! I shall check it out  so far they seem great! Not actually too nippy! I don't want to speak too soon though!


----------



## azza23

Megan. said:


> Oh thanks! I shall check it out  so far they seem great! Not actually too nippy! I don't want to speak too soon though!


There just getting to that age were they may try and push the boundrys, but aslong as you dont treat nipping as a game they should be fine, theve been handled for hours a day since they were 2 weeks old, so they've had a good start............hopefully:lol2:


----------



## naz_pixie

Thanks for the reply guys!!!
Much apreciated! Im kinda dependant on forums to air my ferrety thoughts atm as no body i know keeps them! So the supports much apreciated!



azza23 said:


> she sounds like a typical female ferret just on a worse scale, sounds like she has i high prey drive, have you ever thought of tying a chick to some string and letting her chase it about and hunt, it sounds sick but has worked for me in the past, she may just be anti-social, has she got a friend? if not get her one, a really soppy hob may make her less "aggresive" nippy, bitey, my female digs the carpet, she's not aloud inside anymore, :lol2:


Yup she has a friend, a small and very very relaxed jill called pebbles. But aparently they were originaly unsure if pixie would mix as she can be funny with other ferrets, shes very highly strung, nervous and obsessive, mainly just very independant! The carpet digging has improved no end, with lots of repertition, using warnings time outs for carpet scratching has shown real results. Only had them six weeks..
As for the chick think i dont find that sick.im the slightest!! I used to train folconary birds so am used to playing with dead chicks lol.. however so far she wont show any interest what so ever to non kibble food... So is not yet an option, i do play a lot of chase and stash games with her though.. she will steal anything not nailed down! Lol!! 

I do agree with her sounding like most typical females!! Lol 
It funny as the other one is tye absolute oppersite to pixie and is just about the most perfect little thing imaginable! Lol.. pixie likes to keep me on my toes instead!



Chris18 said:


> I don't know if you want to try this but thought I'd explain my method, Ben was a skin hunter at first, tried loads the usual no! etc.
> What I found worked was grabbing him quickly and firmly but not painfully holding his head until he settles down and then placing him down calmly. It shows dominance. Also you need to add positive reinforcement to it aswell, not just negative. If she comes over and doesn't bite, repeat good girl in a sweet voice while slowly touching her etc.
> 
> It has worked for me but they're all different so dont know if it would work for you. I think consistency is definitely the key.
> I find time outs don't really work with animals who are not dependent on company and if you have to travel too far to the box they will associate being picked up with the box instead of the biting which you're punishing them for so you might want to pick an area to hang out and have the time out place very close so you can do it quickly and then bring another ferret over and play really happily with them to make them jealous.
> It's very emotionally tiring training ferrets to be honest.


Yeah i have found pixie pretty emotionaly draining, im kind of lucky that pebbles is just soo perfect! Lol she makes me smile, even on the days that pixie makes me want to cry!
Thr last week has actualy beenmuch better.
I think it is just consitancey thats needed really..
For her time out she is always in the box within 5-10 seconds maximum. 
I sit out side it with pebbles playing like you say, and we play with pixies toys too which works well as makes her want to come out! Shes used to it now, she sits quietly, looking grumpy for her three minutes! Lol.
I always talk to them, and when she comes to me i give her treats and food and stroke her actualy she sat down on my lap and washed her self this week which felt like a major break though!! Also shes pretty much stoped the random bites now, and has also started giving a softer warning bite first rather than a hard on straight away..
Basicaly at the moment, shes lovely if she wants to be i.e if shes getting treats or wants to play, but if you stop her doing somthing she wants to do she get very angry.. basicaly its pixies terms or get bitten. 
It seems shes starting to realise she wont get away with it! Just need to proove im more stubborn than she is! Lol!

I spend about 85% of my time in the same room as them and spend atleast 3 hours directly interacting with them everday. So i think were getting somewhere.. 
I think as i had a really bad week of it i was worried i was just doing it wrong!! But im doing pretty much exactly what u said already and putting in tonnes of hours with her.. and this weeks been tonnes better!

Weve also started introducing small 20 minute walks outside or exploring in my oh's garden i think this is helping alot!! Has to be introduced slowly though as she really is a very nervous monster deep down!

So yes, feeling a bit more possitive that im not failing and it just needs more time! Lol

Ur right though it can be hard emotionly! The good days and improvents make it totaly worth it though!!


----------



## Funnyferret

*Nip Training*

Hi all, I'm new to the forum and thought I'd add my 2 penceworth to the ferret nip training discussion.
In my opinion more is made about ferrets nipping and biting than necessary.
Deffinately don't punish the ferret.
Ferrets use their teeth for everything from killing to moving objects and they deffinately know the difference between a playbite and a real bite.
The ferret has no reason to try and take a chunk out of you unles he/she is scared or maybe nervous. Lots of handling, playtime and simply telling the ferret 'no' or 'ouch' is enough to teach them.
I have a an entire hob ferret that i can play tug of war with my finger and he knows just how much to hold on without hurting.
If the ferret insists on nipping you, offer the back of your hand and tell the ferret no or ouch...within a few days you will see the difference. 
If you watch ferrets playing, they constantly bite/nip and they don't hurt eachother. Be patient, be kind and never scare your ferret and you will have the most wonderfull experiience with your new little friends. I hope this helps and I also apologise if i'm saying anything thats already been said.
Also, going back to the title of this thread.....BOTH OF MY HANDS ARE RAISED!
How could any animal have so much attitude and be so cute all at the same time. I love my 3 to bits...Minnie, Squeak and Freddie. 
I've had to come back and edit this post as it seems I did'nt read the above post properly. It seems you have something different to which I was refering to. (nip training a kit).
Although I must admit the ferret you're describing sound sexactly like one of mine and I've had her since she was 9 weeks old, so who am I to offer advice on how to train a ferret..lol
I just accept her for what she is, a nut ball. She's also my smartest ferret,I would'nt change her one bit.. 

Nick.


----------



## naz_pixie

Pixie is definatly my smartest too! Shes awesome, but her biting does need adressing. I couldnt of allowed her to continue as she was, as she will charge people and chase them to bite them.. a while ago in one day i got over 20 sets of deep puncture marks in my leg.. theres also the fact that she needed time to settle.fortunatly it does seem she is improving! Will be a lot less stressfull on both of us!


----------



## Funnyferret

She sounds like my silver jil minnie, she'll charge and attack my neighbour on sight.... :lol2: I should'nt laugh really, but she seems to have a motive. Although I'm not exactly sure what it is, other than my neighbour is also female. :whistling2:
My neighbour is convinced the ferret hates her. :lol2:


----------



## LolaBunny

Meet koda! 
Picking him up on sunday! 










My first ferret


----------



## azza23

PrincessYoshi said:


> Meet koda!
> Picking him up on sunday!
> 
> image
> 
> My first ferret


aww well cute, you just getting the one???? If so i would highly recommend against this you need atleast 2 ferrets as single ones dont generally do well on there own:2thumb:


----------



## Rhianna.J

Do ferrets go through a "teenage stage?" 

My little Spook is going through a bit of a difficult phase atm. He will snap at your fingers and squeak. This started 3 days ago, and at first i thought it was to do with the fact i ahd been playing with my mums fox, even though i had washed my hands and had a bath to remove as much smell as i could, however he is still like this a little bit now. He actually drew blood on my partners fingers, but has yet to catch mine. 

He kindof sniffs then arches up and lunges forward while squeaking. He was a little better tonight but still very standoff ish a bit. He will still fall asleep on me, and i can stay play with him, just every now and again he snaps. 

His goolies have just started coming in now and he is changing colour? Could this have anything to do with it? 

When he bites or snaps, i quickly scruff his neck and shout NO at him, then pop him back in his cage for a while while Bailey continues to play outside of the cage.


----------



## LolaBunny

azza23 said:


> aww well cute, you just getting the one???? If so i would highly recommend against this you need atleast 2 ferrets as single ones dont generally do well on there own:2thumb:


Will be getting him a friend in a few weeks


----------



## Funnyferret

Nice one.. 

I'm keeping an albino boy from my litter......I've decided to call him Boris Johnson...


----------



## Megan.

PrincessYoshi said:


> Meet koda!
> Picking him up on sunday!
> 
> image
> 
> My first ferret


Awww *swoon* :flrt:


----------



## naz_pixie

Rhianna.J said:


> Do ferrets go through a "teenage stage?"
> 
> My little Spook is going through a bit of a difficult phase atm. He will snap at your fingers and squeak. This started 3 days ago, and at first i thought it was to do with the fact i ahd been playing with my mums fox, even though i had washed my hands and had a bath to remove as much smell as i could, however he is still like this a little bit now. He actually drew blood on my partners fingers, but has yet to catch mine.
> 
> He kindof sniffs then arches up and lunges forward while squeaking. He was a little better tonight but still very standoff ish a bit. He will still fall asleep on me, and i can stay play with him, just every now and again he snaps.
> 
> His goolies have just started coming in now and he is changing colour? Could this have anything to do with it?
> 
> When he bites or snaps, i quickly scruff his neck and shout NO at him, then pop him back in his cage for a while while Bailey continues to play outside of the cage.


Heya. I havent kept kits, as as a first time ferret owner i was of course highly warned of a kit as my.first ferrets! I read up a lot on training initialy though... Kits are known as baby vampire and kits are generaly accepted as being rather intensive to train, hence why so many ferrets end up in rescues... So is very very natural that ur baby has just started pushing the boundries, to learn what he can and cant do! You need to teach him what is allowed and what isnt... Ferrets naturauly use there teeth for everything and bite eachother very hard when playing and exploring, its your job to teach him that your skins much thiner than a ferrets and his bites hurt!

All i would say is negative enforcement is generaly frowned upon with kits, as they can learn as part of play and gentle encouragment. Say no or ouch loudly to show him it hurts should be enough, scruffing and also a time out shouldnt be necersary. 

I would very very very highly recomend joining FerretsForum.co.uk - If you want to talk ferrets, this is the place! there is a lot of faq threads and videos on nip training ferrets and lots of very knowledgable people!!

One of my girls can shred chunks out of my arms and i still think you guys are really brave taking on kits! Lol 


Training is working with her though!! 


Do a lot of reading on nip training and good luck!! X


----------



## naz_pixie

Oh also read funny ferrets post on the previews page, a few posts before yours, hes talking about nip trainibg kits too.. and and the teenage stage thing, yes aparently the do, as its heading in to spring next year and there hormones are kicking in.. that will be there teenahe stage.. so far though it seems to me ferrets will use any opertunity at all to be naughty, trash the place and reek havoc ^_^ lol!! X


----------



## LolaBunny

Megan. said:


> Awww *swoon* :flrt:


Haha really cant wait


----------



## mouserygirl

*yay*

i love ferrets too! Getting s 3/4 angora sandy next year!!


----------



## Funnyferret

I'm also keeping a poley hob...i've decided to call him eddie kidd.

And probably 1 more...although hav'nt quite decided which one, but i've noticed the cutest little dark poley girl..she might be staying. But then there is most gorgeous pair of bini sisters, I might keep them too. Then there's the biggest hob of the litter, I'll probably keep him too.....I've just had a great idea....I'll just keep them all.....:2thumb:

please check my ferret cam all you ferret lovers.....I'm not trying to highjack this thread.....I just want to share these beautiful little fuzzballs and the next few weeks of their lives as they learn how to be ferrets.
Thanks for the thumbs up azza....


----------



## azza23

Funnyferret said:


> Nice one..
> 
> I'm keeping an albino boy from my litter......I've decided to call him Boris Johnson...


my big black eyed white hob is called boris, just boris tho without the johnson or bozza for short......even tho bozza has the same ammount of letters as boris :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Funnyferret

Did you name him after Boris Johnson? It's quite fitting I think, seeing as Boris Johnson is as mad as a ferret anyway...:lol2:


----------



## LolaBunny

Does anyone keep ferret x polecat at all? 

What's their temperment like?


----------



## Funnyferret

PrincessYoshi said:


> Does anyone keep ferret x polecat at all?
> 
> What's their temperment like?


It seems that quite a few people keep hybrids, but people do say they're not as domesticated as a pure ferret. I've heard people say they are also.

I read that a wild poelcat has 15% bigger brain than a ferret. So there may be an advantage.


----------



## LolaBunny

Funnyferret said:


> It seems that quite a few people keep hybrids, but people do say they're not as domesticated as a pure ferret. I've heard people say they are also.
> 
> I read that a wild poelcat has 15% bigger brain than a ferret. So there may be an advantage.


Hmm. See, i know of some for sale in a few weeks time, which would be a friend for my little koda. 
But, i would want it to be tame,so was just wondering about peoples experience with them, before I do.


----------



## LolaBunny

Picked up koda. 

Can't believe I've only just got my first ferret! 
He's amazing! 
:flrt:

Here's my baby  
Guess he got too sleepy on the way home.


----------



## Funnyferret

welcome to the world of ferrets.......:2thumb: I mean that literally...lol
Ferrets are takin over.....: victory:

how old is he.?


----------



## LolaBunny

Funnyferret said:


> welcome to the world of ferrets.......:2thumb: I mean that literally...lol
> Ferrets are takin over.....: victory:
> 
> how old is he.?


Hes 7/8 weeks  
He's got such a cheeky character, and i just know, he's not going to be my only ferret. Haha


----------



## Funnyferret

excellent.....he's relying on you for now then. don't panic if he gets a bit feisty.....even if he nips you a bit, he won't actually be trying to take chunks out of you. he's got no reason to. once he sees you're not scared of him he'll attack but just with fake bites..(i promise) only reason i'm saying this is coz you said he's your first ferret...i'm sure you'#re gonna have great fun......just remember to never scare or punish him and you'll get along fine..:2thumb:. it's the year of the ferret,, i just know it... :lol2:


----------



## naz_pixie

Everything iv read about hybrids is they can be very diffucult, on occation they are fine but often they are a lot more 'wild' than ferrets... Theres quite a few threads about it on FerretsForum.co.uk - If you want to talk ferrets, this is the place! but from all the ones i have read it is generaly highly adviced not to get one unless you have a lot of experience and understand that they arent the same as ferrets.

Ooh and your new little ones a sweety!! looks gorgeous! Hope you have lots of luck with him! 

What diet you planing for him?


----------



## LolaBunny

Funnyferret said:


> excellent.....he's relying on you for now then. don't panic if he gets a bit feisty.....even if he nips you a bit, he won't actually be trying to take chunks out of you. he's got no reason to. once he sees you're not scared of him he'll attack but just with fake bites..(i promise) only reason i'm saying this is coz you said he's your first ferret...i'm sure you'#re gonna have great fun......just remember to never scare or punish him and you'll get along fine..:2thumb:. it's the year of the ferret,, i just know it... :lol2:


Yeah, i picked him up from a reptile meeting. He was nippy then haha, seems to be okay now hes home. 
Flat out asleep lol he had a roam of my dining room, then went back into the cat carrier and fell asleep in there. 
He's just so tinyyy. 
Like, he's got a 3 tier hutch, in a shed, so in the day he can roam in the shed, complelty safely, but, I dunnoo, just cause hes so tiny and cuddlely and only a baby bit iffy about putting him outside haha. 

But that's just me being soft  

As for diet, I've got some complete ferret food, he will also be given chicks, mice and other meats.
Whens best to intoduce things lile chicks? 
As he's only tiny, wouls he be able to handle a chick?


----------



## Funnyferret

he can eat anything already. mine at 5 weeks old are chomping up raw chicken wings.


----------



## LolaBunny

Funnyferret said:


> he can eat anything already. mine at 5 weeks old are chomping up raw chicken wings.


Acee! 
I shall try him with some chicken tomorrow


----------



## Funnyferret

Just cut the wings at the joints into 3 pieces. Raw, of course. 
Also, just in case you did'nt know..ferrets like lots of things that are bad for them.....anything with sugar in is a massive no, no. No matter how much your ferret says yes. Salt as well for that matter. Raw whole prey is the healthiest diet for him, feather, fur, bones and all.. I hope i'm not teaching grannie to suck eggs.

Hope this helps.


----------



## LolaBunny

Funnyferret said:


> Just cut the wings at the joints into 3 pieces. Raw, of course.
> Also, just in case you did'nt know..ferrets like lots of things that are bad for them.....anything with sugar in is a massive no, no. No matter how much your ferret says yes. Salt as well for that matter. Raw whole prey is the healthiest diet for him, feather, fur, bones and all.. I hope i'm not teaching grannie to suck eggs.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Was just gonna ask if anything is poison to them? 
As I know dogs with chocolate and parrots with certain things. 

He will defo be getting all the good stuff!  

Please, keep going with the info, as, I don't really like caresheets, as most of the people whom right them don't keep, 

Someone said to me, 'caresheets are okay, but animals can't read'. So love hearing it from people whom have experience


----------



## naz_pixie

Yep introducing raw meets as a kits a great thing, and lot if variety so they get used to it.. other wise u end up with adults like mine who wont eat anythibg but bloody kibble!! Iv had them 7 weeks.. trying to introduce meat but going to me a seriuosly slow process! One is very smart and very suspisious and wony gi near even her favourite treats if she thinks i might have blended some meet in with it lol!

Oh n if your feeding day old chicks, just chop them up in to little bits, using a good pair of kitchen scissors by far works the best to do this.. (i used to hand rear owls, i dont just spend my time finding the best item for chopping up chicks! Lol)

And soo true about liking whats bad for them!! My OH drinks lots of fizzy dribks and the second she opens a bottle they smell it and haress her! Lol have to be pretty carefull about keeping human foods out there way! Even fruit juices.. anythibg that smell sweet! Lol


----------



## naz_pixie

PrincessYoshi said:


> Was just gonna ask if anything is poison to them?
> As I know dogs with chocolate and parrots with certain things.
> 
> He will defo be getting all the good stuff!
> 
> Please, keep going with the info, as, I don't really like caresheets, as most of the people whom right them don't keep,
> 
> Someone said to me, 'caresheets are okay, but animals can't read'. So love hearing it from people whom have experience



Heres a list of poisons to watch out for..


FAQ Things That Could Poison Your Ferrets 

Basicaly ferrets are obligatory carnivours, there bodies can only process meat and animal products so anything that is not im that catorgory is useless to them.. and like funny ferret said, anything sugary or salty is harmful for them.. also they are generaly lactose intolerent so if feeding dairy for any reason, best option is goat products or some people ocasionaly feed lactol free milk ( same as kitten milk) hope that helps... Oh and also is generaly accepted rule that when feeding eggs, feed yolk only, not egg whites, is belived to cause a vitimin deficiency, but i think really the jury is out on that.. but to be on the safe side i do take most of the white out (good excuse to makeyself some scrambled egg lol)... Also for vitimin reasons eggs, kidneys and livers should generaly only be fed once or twice a week rather than dayly... Good for them in moderation basicaly! 

Im determined to get mine to eat something other than kibble! Lol and egg yolk they adore so thats a start!!


----------



## LolaBunny

naz_pixie said:


> Heres a list of poisons to watch out for..
> 
> 
> FAQ Things That Could Poison Your Ferrets
> 
> Basicaly ferrets are obligatory carnivours, there bodies can only process meat and animal products so anything that is not im that catorgory is useless to them.. and like funny ferret said, anything sugary or salty is harmful for them.. also they are generaly lactose intolerent so if feeding dairy for any reason, best option is goat products or some people ocasionaly feed lactol free milk ( same as kitten milk) hope that helps... Oh and also is generaly accepted rule that when feeding eggs, feed yolk only, not egg whites, is belived to cause a vitimin deficiency, but i think really the jury is out on that.. but to be on the safe side i do take most of the white out (good excuse to makeyself some scrambled egg lol)... Also for vitimin reasons eggs, kidneys and livers should generaly only be fed once or twice a week rather than dayly... Good for them in moderation basicaly!
> 
> Im determined to get mine to eat something other than kibble! Lol and egg yolk they adore so thats a start!!


Thanks so much  

I absolutely love him. He's just such a character, jumping and pouncing on everything, specially my toes! 

Only thing is... He wont stay still for a pic haha!


----------



## Funnyferret

Chocolate is really bad for a ferret.
Stick with the all meat diet as has been said. Consider his teeth, because in a few years a time, if he's been on a poor diet he could have bad teeth. Whole prey with skin and feathers helps to clean their teeth.
Mine love mealworms, although 1 of my ferrets likes them alive the other 2 ferrets will only eat the dried ones.
Also, make sure people are careful when they are around him with their shoes on, it's really easy for someone to accidentally stand on a ferrets toes if he's running around.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rhianna.J

Mine really likes the Ferret Bits from Beapher. You can get them from most pet shops or ask them to order them in. They cost about £1.50 and are like little cereal with malt paste in. I use them for my angora when im training her to come back, and the malt paste helps unblock any hairballs she gets when licking her fur.


----------



## LolaBunny

Funnyferret said:


> Chocolate is really bad for a ferret.
> Stick with the all meat diet as has been said. Consider his teeth, because in a few years a time, if he's been on a poor diet he could have bad teeth. Whole prey with skin and feathers helps to clean their teeth.
> Mine love mealworms, although 1 of my ferrets likes them alive the other 2 ferrets will only eat the dried ones.
> Also, make sure people are careful when they are around him with their shoes on, it's really easy for someone to accidentally stand on a ferrets toes if he's running around.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Yeah, he loves mealworms! 
Cause I keep lizards too, I had just finished making up their feed bowls, and koda stole their mealworms lol 
Gonna give him a ratpup later.


----------



## ruthyg

I got my ferret, Owen, from a rescue centre about 5 weeks ago. He's a total legend  He's 5 years old and does NOT get on with other ferrets apparantly, they did try several times (he was there 3 years), but it didn't go well. But he's settled in really well with me and is friendly and hilarious  I took him to the vet last week as he was straining when he wee'd, and his willy looked a bit puffy. They had to put him under anaesthetic to catheterise him, and x-ray him, which showed up no bladder stones / crystals, which is good, but they diagnosed cystitis (they mentioned high urea levels?) and gave me antibiotics to give to him. The first dose was fiiiiiiiine..... after that, he got wise to it, and it's becoming more and more difficult to bribe him with food to open his mouth  This thread has given me some more ideas. I've used his preferred kibble, chicken, a little ham, tuna (tinned, rinsed), egg and the beaphor malt paste (doesn't work quite as well as he doesn't have to open his mouth as far for licking as he does for taking something in his teeth). It's fast reaching the point though where nothing is worth the horrible taste of the antibiotic! Poor lad! In any case, yes, ferrets are definitely the coolest pets around


----------



## mrcriss

err....ferrets aren't exotic mammals:whistling2:


----------



## azza23

mrcriss said:


> err....ferrets aren't exotic mammals:whistling2:


I know there domestic, but more people seem to look at the exotic mammals section, :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mrcriss

azza23 said:


> I know there domestic, but more people seem to look at the exotic mammals section, :Na_Na_Na_Na:


But it makes the exotic mammals section very boring with all the ferret, rat, and hamster threads! :bash: There was a time when the vast number of hedgehog threads were hideously dull, but now I'm even _craving_ an APH thread! Pleeeeease stick to your own section


----------



## LolaBunny

mrcriss said:


> But it makes the exotic mammals section very boring with all the ferret, rat, and hamster threads! :bash: There was a time when the vast number of hedgehog threads were hideously dull, but now I'm even _craving_ an APH thread! Pleeeeease stick to your own section


Oh, for some reason, I cant see your 'moderator' badge.. 

Come back when you have one  

If you have a problem with this thread, either, ignore it, or, click the report button and move one  



Brought koda moreee toys today, and he had his rat pup, he loved it


----------



## mrcriss

PrincessYoshi said:


> Oh, for some reason, I cant see your 'moderator' badge..
> 
> Come back when you have one
> 
> If you have a problem with this thread, either, ignore it, or, click the report button and move one
> 
> 
> 
> Brought koda moreee toys today, and he had his rat pup, he loved it


I have reported it, and others like it, but the mods of this section have been mysteriously absent for a while now. 

I keep ferrets...love 'em to death, but I don't want to read about them all the time. Now I know that you contribute in the snake section quite often Ms. Yoshi.......are you saying that if someone started prattling on about geckos in that section _to excess_ as ferret and rat people have here, then you wouldn't have something to say about that?:whip:


----------



## LolaBunny

mrcriss said:


> I have reported it, and others like it, but the mods of this section have been mysteriously absent for a while now.
> 
> I keep ferrets...love 'em to death, but I don't want to read about them all the time. Now I know that you contribute in the snake section quite often Ms. Yoshi.......are you saying that if someone started prattling on about geckos in that section _to excess_ as ferret and rat people have here, then you wouldn't have something to say about that?:whip:


Surprisingly, mods have a 'message' button too. 

This thread has been on this section for ages. 
And, its alot more friendly then the snake section, which, as we all know, is crazy at the best of times. 

Feel free to bitch and moan.. but, i dont see how posting on a thread that its in the wrong section is going to do anything....


----------



## mrcriss

PrincessYoshi said:


> Surprisingly, mods have a 'message' button too.
> 
> This thread has been on this section for ages.
> And, its alot more friendly then the snake section, which, as we all know, is crazy at the best of times.
> 
> Feel free to bitch and moan.. but, i dont see how posting on a thread that its in the wrong section is going to do anything....


You're _*such*_ a hypocrite.....let's not deny that you've been given to b:censor:ing and moaning yourself from time to time, lady!:lol2:

Fact is, ferrets are domestic animals.....'nuff said. One thread is annoying but passable, but there have been way too many domestic threads started here lately.


----------



## azza23

mrcriss said:


> You're _*such*_ a hypocrite.....let's not deny that you've been given to b:censor:ing and moaning yourself from time to time, lady!:lol2:
> 
> Fact is, ferrets are domestic animals.....'nuff said. One thread is annoying but passable, but there have been way too many domestic threads started here lately.


come on mrcriss, lets not be a d:censor:k, who cares whats were, i started this thread, its had lots of visitors and dished out good advice to newbies, isnt that the whole point of RFUK, also i know ferrets are technically "domestic" but alot of vets refer ferret owners to exotic vets when theres a serious problem so cant we call them exotic domestic pets :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## LolaBunny

mrcriss said:


> You're _*such*_ a hypocrite.....let's not deny that you've been given to b:censor:ing and moaning yourself from time to time, lady!:lol2:
> 
> Fact is, ferrets are domestic animals.....'nuff said. One thread is annoying but passable, but there have been way too many domestic threads started here lately.


Oh Mr Criss... 

Ima lady, i like a good moan and bitch from time to time, its allowed cause i am a princess  

At least, its one big thread, now, imagine, if we all posted Sep threads each time i wanted to ask a question. 
Then that would reallly grind your gears wouldn't it sir? 

Hmm, maybe i shall do just that


----------



## azza23

PrincessYoshi said:


> Oh Mr Criss...
> 
> Ima lady, i like a good moan and bitch from time to time, its allowed cause i am a princess
> 
> At least, its one big thread, now, imagine, if we all posted Sep threads each time i wanted to ask a question.
> Then that would reallly grind your gears wouldn't it sir?
> 
> Hmm, maybe i shall do just that


dont take the bait princess, he's just trying to wreck my top quality thread:lol2:


----------



## Rhianna.J

azza23 said:


> i know ferrets are technically "domestic" but alot of vets refer ferret owners to exotic vets when theres a serious problem so cant we call them exotic domestic pets :2thumb::2thumb:


Ive noticed this also when looking for a vet for my two. Alot of the vets around here have no idea what a "jill jab" was until i rang my local exotic vet, and he was like "for ferrets yeah?" straightaway. And when i was looking into getting my male neutered in the future, alot of the vets referred me to the local exotic vet again. 

I think we should call them exotic domestics too.  



PrincessYoshi said:


> And, its alot more friendly then the snake section, which, as we all know, is crazy at the best of times.


Im a frequent on the snake section too. Wait a while. This section is sometimes worse...


----------



## mrcriss

azza23 said:


> come on mrcriss, lets not be a d:censor:k, who cares whats were, i started this thread, its had lots of visitors and dished out good advice to newbies, isnt that the whole point of RFUK, also i know ferrets are technically "domestic" but alot of vets refer ferret owners to exotic vets when theres a serious problem so cant we call them exotic domestic pets :2thumb::2thumb:


Ok....Less of the personal insults mister! That's not necessary.

So are you saying that if I was to start a huge corn snake thread on the Invert section then that's ok, because that's what RFUK is all about? Don't be silly!



PrincessYoshi said:


> Oh Mr Criss...
> 
> Ima lady, i like a good moan and bitch from time to time, its allowed cause i am a princess
> 
> At least, its one big thread, now, imagine, if we all posted Sep threads each time i wanted to ask a question.
> Then that would reallly grind your gears wouldn't it sir?
> 
> Hmm, maybe i shall do just that


But that's already been done! Look at the first page of threads in the exotics section!! There ain't that many exotics anymore!

Oh, and Sarah Ferguson was a princess too! It's not such a great thing to be! PLUS, as a rampant ****, you get NAFF ALL concessions from me for being "a lady".



azza23 said:


> dont take the bait princess, he's just trying to wreck my top quality thread:lol2:


Besides....a few other people that *actually post about exotics* are getting a bit naffed off with this whole situation too. If it carries on, then people aren't going to bother posting about big REAL exotics anymore! _*Why not*_ just put threads in the correct sections? It makes more sense!


----------



## azza23

Rhianna.J said:


> Ive noticed this also when looking for a vet for my two. Alot of the vets around here have no idea what a "jill jab" was until i rang my local exotic vet, and he was like "for ferrets yeah?" straightaway. And when i was looking into getting my male neutered in the future, alot of the vets referred me to the local exotic vet again.
> 
> I think we should call them exotic domestics too.
> 
> 
> 
> Im a frequent on the snake section too. Wait a while. This section is sometimes worse...


exactly, my vet didnt even know what dose of worming tablets my ferrets needed, he rang his mate who was an exotic vet wich told him,


----------



## LolaBunny

mrcriss said:


> Ok....Less of the personal insults mister! That's not necessary.
> 
> So are you saying that if I was to start a huge corn snake thread on the Invert section then that's ok, because that's what RFUK is all about? Don't be silly!
> 
> 
> 
> But that's already been done! Look at the first page of threads in the exotics section!! There ain't that many exotics anymore!
> 
> Oh, and Sarah Ferguson was a princess too! It's not such a great thing to be! PLUS, as a rampant ****, you get NAFF ALL concessions from me for being "a lady".
> 
> 
> 
> Besides....a few other people that *actually post about exotics* are getting a bit naffed off with this whole situation too. If it carries on, then people aren't going to bother posting about big REAL exotics anymore! _*Why not*_ just put threads in the correct sections? It makes more sense!


So, all this time when you are having a moan, is, bumping the thread to the top  


I believe sir, you fail.


----------



## mrcriss

PrincessYoshi said:


> So, all this time when you are having a moan, is, bumping the thread to the top
> 
> 
> I believe sir, you fail.


*sigh* crikey, you're immature!

_The reason why_ I've stood up and said something is _because_ it's been bumping to the top for flaming weeks! 

Again, I reiterate that various people that post about real exotics are also getting narked off with this, but I'm the gobby one that is prepared to say something. If it doesn't stop, then those people just won't frequent this forum anymore, and that would be a great shame because those are the people with the advice that we really need.

If you were posting about EU polecats, then that would deserve a place in this section....but ferrets rats and gerbils do not.


----------



## Rhianna.J

PrincessYoshi said:


> And, its alot more friendly then the snake section


Still stand by this statement? :whistling2:


----------



## LolaBunny

mrcriss said:


> *sigh* crikey, you're immature!
> 
> _The reason why_ I've stood up and said something is _because_ it's been bumping to the top for flaming weeks!
> 
> Again, I reiterate that various people that post about real exotics are also getting narked off with this, but I'm the gobby one that is prepared to say something. If it doesn't stop, then those people just won't frequent this forum anymore, and that would be a great shame because those are the people with the advice that we really need.
> 
> If you were posting about EU polecats, then that would deserve a place in this section....but ferrets rats and gerbils do not.


hmm, wouldn't call it immature, just, never wanting to grow up and be boring.

Listen, if your not happy, message a mod, or just ignore it. 

Noone is going to think "omg that's in the wrong section.. never gonna go on this site again" 

Oh, about being gobby, you just met the female version. 






Rhianna.J said:


> Still stand by this statement? :whistling2:


Yup! 

A lot nicer then the snake section... At least its only one loser and not loads


----------



## azza23

mrcriss said:


> Ok....Less of the personal insults mister! That's not necessary.
> 
> So are you saying that if I was to start a huge corn snake thread on the Invert section then that's ok, because that's what RFUK is all about? Don't be silly!
> 
> 
> 
> But that's already been done! Look at the first page of threads in the exotics section!! There ain't that many exotics anymore!
> 
> Oh, and Sarah Ferguson was a princess too! It's not such a great thing to be! PLUS, as a rampant ****, you get NAFF ALL concessions from me for being "a lady".
> 
> 
> 
> Besides....a few other people that *actually post about exotics* are getting a bit naffed off with this whole situation too. If it carries on, then people aren't going to bother posting about big REAL exotics anymore! _*Why not*_ just put threads in the correct sections? It makes more sense!


im not being personal, your being an idiot so i said DONT, also you can post about monkeys in the shelled section for all i care, ive got more important things to worry about than who's posting what, were, who cares, dont let it bother you mate, you could have a lot of input in this thread as i know you keep many mammals ferrets included, but you seem more worried about the section its posted


----------



## mrcriss

PrincessYoshi said:


> hmm, wouldn't call it immature, just, never wanting to grow up and be boring.
> 
> Listen, if your not happy, message a mod, or just ignore it.
> 
> Noone is going to think "omg that's in the wrong section.. never gonna go on this site again"
> 
> Oh, about being gobby, you just met the female version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup!
> 
> A lot nicer then the snake section... At least its only one loser and not loads



Again, dear, I have messaged mods _BUT THEY AREN'T AROUND ANYMORE!!!!_

And please stop with words like "loser"....if you're going to do all that, take it back to the snake section or when you're flashing your lady-bit's in 18+. 

Now excuse me whilst I throw up.....i have lady-bits on my mind now!


----------



## mrcriss

azza23 said:


> im not being personal, your being an idiot NOT PERSONAL??? so i said DONT, also you can post about monkeys in the shelled section for all i care, ive got more important things to worry about than who's posting what, were, who cares, dont let it bother you mate,* you could have a lot of input in this thread as i know you keep many mammals ferrets included*, but you seem more worried about the section its posted


Because I have no interest in reading or posting about ferrets! Just like various others that post about mongooses, raccoons, raccoon dogs, civets, skunks, coatis...need I go on? You know, real exotics? These have also expressed their annoyance by the recent trend.


----------



## azza23

mrcriss said:


> Because I have no interest in reading or posting about ferrets! Just like various others that post about mongooses, raccoons, raccoon dogs, civets, skunks, coatis...need I go on? You know, real exotics? These have also expressed their annoyance by the recent trend.


well if your going to have a hissy fit i could always PM a mod and politly ask it to be mooved, but to be honest its been about for so long and your the only one who's got an issue with it,


----------



## Rhianna.J

I keep sugar gliders, a "real" exotic, and im not arsed by this thread. Id be annoyed at something like a hamster thread showing up 24-7, or the rat threads, but as Azza said, ferrets seem to be a grey area going from what vets you take them too. And ferrets seem to be mostly in this section then in the domestic section. 

I really dont understand what the big deal is about. This was a lovely thread until now.


----------



## mrcriss

azza23 said:


> well if your going to have a hissy fit i could always PM a mod and politly ask it to be mooved, but to be honest its been about for so long and your the only one who's got an issue with it,


Please read what I said and inwardly digest because I really hate repeating myself. I've already messaged the appropriate mods, but they aren't around, and haven't been for ages. Also please notice that I've already said how I'm not the only one that finds this a problem, but I'm the mouthy one that will say something......other people will just gradually over time stop using this section if it becomes too "domestic", and that would be a great shame. 

I've been quite reasonable in my requests, put them forward politely, and I'm sure you can see the sense in them really.


----------



## Funnyferret

Why do ferrets keep getting mentioned in the same sentence as rats hamsters and gerbils? that needs to stop:bash: unless we're talking about food :lol2:
Ferrets belong to the most succesfull carnivore family on the planet. :whip:. They find it quite offensive being pigeon holed with your common rodents.
If rats hamsters and gerbils belong in the domesticated section, then i think ferrets are better off here. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## azza23

mrcriss said:


> Please read what I said and inwardly digest because I really hate repeating myself. I've already messaged the appropriate mods, but they aren't around, and haven't been for ages. Also please notice that I've already said how I'm not the only one that finds this a problem, but I'm the mouthy one that will say something......other people will just gradually over time stop using this section if it becomes too "domestic", and that would be a great shame.
> 
> I've been quite reasonable in my requests, put them forward politely, and I'm sure you can see the sense in them really.


Any mod can move this, there loads online at the mo, i think the fact is that this thread is friendly quiet and donsnt make a fuss so the mods are not bothered, and if they are then there as petulant as you


----------



## mrcriss

Funnyferret said:


> Why do ferrets keep getting mentioned in the same sentence as rats hamsters and gerbils? that needs to stop:bash: unless we're talking about food :lol2:
> Ferrets belong to the most succesfull carnivore family on the planet. :whip:. They find it quite offensive being pigeon holed with your common rodents.
> If rats hamsters and gerbils belong in the domesticated section, then i think ferrets are better off here. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Because ferrets are domesticated animals......over hundreds of years, they have been tamed in the same way that dogs and cats have. I'm mentioning them alongside rats and gerbils because if you look at the top 15 threads on the section, there's a plethora of ferrets and rodents. 

I love ferrets, really I do....well, they're ok.....but they don't belong on here.


----------



## azza23

mrcriss said:


> Because ferrets are domesticated animals......over hundreds of years, they have been tamed in the same way that dogs and cats have. I'm mentioning them alongside rats and gerbils because if you look at the top ten threads on the section, there's a plethora of ferrets and rodents.
> 
> I love ferrets, really I do....well, they're ok.....*but they don't belong on here*.


neither do you mate, because this is a thread about ferrets not causing arguments about nothing and the fact that you own ferrets but dont enjoy reading about them i find that weird, now could you please leave and never come back, 

Thanks


----------



## mrcriss

azza23 said:


> neither do you mate, because this is a thread about ferrets not causing arguments about nothing and the fact that you own ferrets but dont enjoy reading about them i find that weird, now could you please leave and never come back,
> 
> Thanks


There's nothing weird about owning ferrets, but not wanting to read about them. I own a car, but never read the manual.

And I shall comment whenever I like, thank you.....at least I've managed to remain polite. NOT something that can be said for yourself!


----------



## Funnyferret

I told you man..The ferrets are takin over..This forum is just the begining....:lol2: 
It's taken almost 3,000 years for them to get here..You can't stop them now. :devil:


----------



## Rhianna.J




----------



## mrcriss

Well then to answer the title of the thread, my hands are firmly down! Ferrets _*aren't*_ the coolest pets around......skunks, coati's, buffalo, servals, raccoons, tanuki, binturong, mongoose, meerkats, primates and civets are! i.e. _the ones that have been posted on here in the past, but are appearing less and less because the section is becoming littered with ferrets and distinctly un-exotic rodents!_


----------



## snowdrop

I'd personally like to be reading about the true exotics..
When I used to come online I'd go straight to the exotics but for the past few weeks I've seen this thread and stayed clear as it's not about exotics anymore and that's a shame..
So I'd personally like to see this moved, but now I've said my piece i shall leave and never come back as you have suggested to others that express the same opinion of myself.


----------



## snowdrop

mrcriss said:


> Well then to answer the title of the thread, my hands are firmly down! Ferrets _*aren't*_ the coolest pets around......skunks, coati's, buffalo, servals, raccoons, tanuki, binturong, mongoose, meerkats, primates and civets are! i.e. _the ones that have been posted on here in the past, but are appearing less and less because the section is becoming littered with ferrets and distinctly un-exotic rodents!_


You forgot fox's !


----------



## mrcriss

snowdrop said:


> You forgot fox's !


Sorry mate.....of course foxes too!:blush:

It's such a shame that valuable contributors like yourself are getting put off the exotics section.


----------



## Funnyferret

mrcriss said:


> Well then to answer the title of the thread, my hands are firmly down! Ferrets _*aren't*_ the coolest pets around......skunks, coati's, buffalo, servals, raccoons, tanuki, binturong, mongoose, meerkats, primates and civets are! i.e. _the ones that have been posted on here in the past, but are appearing less and less because the section is becoming littered with ferrets and distinctly un-exotic rodents!_


I don't agree with this statement, ferrets are way cooler than meercats, mongoose or raccoons.....Granted the water buffalo would be a pretty cool pet, but I don't have the space for one of those.


----------



## Rhianna.J

snowdrop said:


> You forgot fox's !


He forgot sugar gliders too


----------



## azza23

mrcriss said:


> Well then to answer the title of the thread, my hands are firmly down! Ferrets _*aren't*_ the coolest pets around......skunks, coati's, buffalo, servals, raccoons, tanuki, binturong, mongoose, meerkats, primates and civets are! i.e. _the ones that have been posted on here in the past, but are appearing less and less because the section is becoming littered with ferrets and distinctly un-exotic rodents!_


well to be honest mate, i dont think ferrets are the coolest pets around, but it was a good tiltle, varanids are way cooler but ferrets are a close second, i just think youve got to much time on your hands, worriying about all this for no reason, now you have put a downer on this thread wich was very good, i appoligise that it was posted in the wrong section, maybe i should have been more considerate to your feelings and posted in the domestic section but im sorry for that i guess ijust didnt think, hope you get over yourself and can moove on, maybe i will close this thread and start a new one in the correct section, sorry mate : victory:


----------



## Chris18

The last 3 pages have been face palm worthy.
Just drop it,the thread is here and it isn't doing any harm. If people were to leave due to not enough 'true exotic' threads then they need to get a grip. It isn't Ferret's fault that not a lot of people keep the more exotic stuff.

What is your definition of exotics may I ask?
All my college assignments count ferrets as exotic, it's an opinion which not everyone shares but some do so why should your opinion out weigh ours? It's less work for the mods to side with us... leave the mods time for real important matters not this rubbish 

Like people have suggested, if you don't want to read about ferrets don't click on the thread... it's appropriately labelled so you know it's about ferrets so there's no reason to click it if you don't want too.


----------



## Rhianna.J

Chris18 said:


> The last 3 pages have been face palm worthy.
> Just drop it,the thread is here and it isn't doing any harm. If people were to leave due to not enough 'true exotic' threads then they need to get a grip.


I was thinking that too. Bit of a silly reason to stop posting. A thread being in the "wrong" section offends people that much they need to leave the forum? How very odd....


----------



## mrcriss

Chris18 said:


> What is your definition of exotics may I ask?
> All my college assignments count ferrets as exotic, it's an opinion which not everyone shares but some do so why should your opinion out weigh ours? It's less work for the mods to side with us... leave the mods time for real important matters not this rubbish
> .


Ferrets have been domesticated over hundreds of years from the EU polecat to be pets/working hunters for the use of mankind, just like dogs......they do not naturally exist in the wild (apart from escaped ones). I hope this clears up the definition for you.

You talk about "real important matters" that the mods have to deal with.....what are they exactly? If the mods are not there to solve the grievances of the forum members, then what is their purpose? 

We have seen from Snowdrops post, that they are being put off the section because of this very thread....sad but true. I'm sure _(and know for a fact)_, that various other regular contributors feel the same way. That's why I've got on my soapbox this evening.

(apologies for forgetting suggies Rhianna, but I couldn't name them all): victory:


----------



## Chris18

mrcriss said:


> Ferrets have been domesticated over hundreds of years from the EU polecat to be pets/working hunters for the use of mankind, just like dogs......they do not naturally exist in the wild (apart from escaped ones). I hope this clears up the definition for you.
> 
> You talk about "real important matters" that the mods have to deal with.....what are they exactly? If the mods are not there to solve the grievances of the forum members, then what is their purpose?
> 
> We have seen from Snowdrops post, that they are being put off the section because of this very thread....sad but true. I'm sure _(and know for a fact)_, that various other regular contributors feel the same way. That's why I've got on my soapbox this evening.
> 
> (apologies for forgetting suggies Rhianna, but I couldn't name them all): victory:


You've caused enough of a commotion now, go PM a load of mods until your fingers are sore and the thread gets moved or stop whining to us. Other section mods are not banned from this section so they can move it too.
This thread has been going for ages it's doing no harm. Like I said, there is not many exotics threads anyway so this is only at the top all the time because there are no other threads being posted. If this thread gets moved I can guarantee that there will not be more exotics threads and the same goes for it isn't moved.


----------



## snowdrop

Funnyferret said:


> I don't agree with this statement, ferrets are way cooler than meercats, mongoose or raccoons.....Granted the water buffalo would be a pretty cool pet, but I don't have the space for one of those.


Have you owned any of these animals?


----------



## miss_ferret

i liked this thread as it was one of the few long standing ones that hadnt descended into a mud slinging match, however this will be my last post on it. 

that ferrets get lumped into 'exotics' has always wound me up, they are a purely domestic species that only exists in the wild when escaped from captivity, they have been in the country at least since the time of the Norman conquest (may have been here since Roman times, but there is debate as to whether that was an ancestor of, rather than, the modern ferret) and require no man made help to survive in a UK climate beyond basic care. also saying their 'exotic' seems to be a licence for vets to charge what they like, but thats another rant entirely.

i dont particularly class EU polecats (especially what gets branded about today as 'pure' or 'part bred') as exotic either, but again thats another thing entirely.

HOWEVER... its one thread on one section of an internet forum. not the end of exotic keeping as we know it. more people keep ferrets than keep 'exotic mammals', so it was bound to be a popular thread. yes, maybe it should have been in another section but life goes on.

as i said, this will be my last post on this thread. anyone reading this thread who is thinking about getting the awesome little animals that are ferrets or just needs advice, feel free to PM me and il do my best to help.


----------



## naz_pixie

ruthyg said:


> I got my ferret, Owen, from a rescue centre about 5 weeks ago. He's a total legend  He's 5 years old and does NOT get on with other ferrets apparantly, they did try several times (he was there 3 years), but it didn't go well. But he's settled in really well with me and is friendly and hilarious  I took him to the vet last week as he was straining when he wee'd, and his willy looked a bit puffy. They had to put him under anaesthetic to catheterise him, and x-ray him, which showed up no bladder stones / crystals, which is good, but they diagnosed cystitis (they mentioned high urea levels?) and gave me antibiotics to give to him. The first dose was fiiiiiiiine..... after that, he got wise to it, and it's becoming more and more difficult to bribe him with food to open his mouth  This thread has given me some more ideas. I've used his preferred kibble, chicken, a little ham, tuna (tinned, rinsed), egg and the beaphor malt paste (doesn't work quite as well as he doesn't have to open his mouth as far for licking as he does for taking something in his teeth). It's fast reaching the point though where nothing is worth the horrible taste of the antibiotic! Poor lad! In any case, yes, ferrets are definitely the coolest pets around


I know some antibitics tastes worse than others and some shouldnt be crushed up, but if they are okay to be crushed then this is what i do..

My girl had helicobactor and was on ab's for 3 weeks and refused to take them till i got sone advice and then it worked perfectly and she loved takeing them! 
If you can, buy something called royal canine converlesance (spell may not me right) theres a place online that sells it via the sachet. You will only need one! 
Crush the tablet between two spoon and put in a small dish or ramakin, add half a teaspoon of converlesance and top up with a small amount of warm water untill its a watery soupy consistancy... Most feerets love it, it doea contain dairy but is very gentle on tummies and can also helo build up sick ferrets! Has been fantastic advise for me so thought i would pass it on!


----------



## azza23

miss_ferret said:


> i liked this thread as it was one of the few long standing ones that hadnt descended into a mud slinging match, however this will be my last post on it.
> 
> that ferrets get lumped into 'exotics' has always wound me up, they are a purely domestic species that only exists in the wild when escaped from captivity, they have been in the country at least since the time of the Norman conquest (may have been here since Roman times, but there is debate as to whether that was an ancestor of, rather than, the modern ferret) and require no man made help to survive in a UK climate beyond basic care. also saying their 'exotic' seems to be a licence for vets to charge what they like, but thats another rant entirely.
> 
> i dont particularly class EU polecats (especially what gets branded about today as 'pure' or 'part bred') as exotic either, but again thats another thing entirely.
> 
> HOWEVER... its one thread on one section of an internet forum. not the end of exotic keeping as we know it. more people keep ferrets than keep 'exotic mammals', so it was bound to be a popular thread. yes, maybe it should have been in another section but life goes on.
> 
> as i said, this will be my last post on this thread. anyone reading this thread who is thinking about getting the awesome little animals that are ferrets or just needs advice, feel free to PM me and il do my best to help.


sorry to hear that as you are very helpful when people need a bit of ferret advice, but to be honest im not going to post again as its been ruined by a certain person but oh well, thanks to everyone who has posted and helped everyone out, is been emotional :lol2:


----------



## ruthyg

naz_pixie said:


> I know some antibitics tastes worse than others and some shouldnt be crushed up, but if they are okay to be crushed then this is what i do..
> 
> My girl had helicobactor and was on ab's for 3 weeks and refused to take them till i got sone advice and then it worked perfectly and she loved takeing them!
> If you can, buy something called royal canine converlesance (spell may not me right) theres a place online that sells it via the sachet. You will only need one!
> Crush the tablet between two spoon and put in a small dish or ramakin, add half a teaspoon of converlesance and top up with a small amount of warm water untill its a watery soupy consistancy... Most feerets love it, it doea contain dairy but is very gentle on tummies and can also helo build up sick ferrets! Has been fantastic advise for me so thought i would pass it on!


Thank-you so much for replying  The antibiotics are in liquid form though! I did think about sneaking them into his water bottle, but they clearly taste so bad he'd just not drink it! Bless him. I've got some pouches of wet kitten food, but I didn't really want to resort to that. I only got it in because the rescue centre were giving him a whole pouch of it every day gasp and to help with the transition I thought I'd give him a little bit, but I know the plant protein levels in it are high...... but then needs must, and I don't intend to give him much, it might just get him through the last few days of his meds. It's a classic case of "just because they like it, doesn't mean it's good for them". I'll look into the royal canin stuff anyway, thank-you :2thumb:


----------



## Funnyferret

snowdrop said:


> Have you owned any of these animals?


you obviously don't keep fuzzbals otherwise we would'nt be having this debate.
i think you'll find that a few hundred years ago when king richard the wotsit passed a law that stated, "you could only own a ferret if you earned 40 shillings a year or more" ferrets were considered exotic..it's also not proven that they originate fron the EU polecat, only that they have the same number of chromosones and therefore are able to mate. But it could also be the Steppe polecat.
Nobody is sure, but they say they came from Egypt, probably brought here by the Roman armies on the march. Their history with us is thousands not hundreds of years, being one of the first domesticated animals...so I suppose you are correct, they are classed as domesticated. Typically ferret, always somewhere where they should'nt be...:lol2:


----------



## naz_pixie

ruthyg said:


> Thank-you so much for replying  The antibiotics are in liquid form though! I did think about sneaking them into his water bottle, but they clearly taste so bad he'd just not drink it! Bless him. I've got some pouches of wet kitten food, but I didn't really want to resort to that. I only got it in because the rescue centre were giving him a whole pouch of it every day gasp and to help with the transition I thought I'd give him a little bit, but I know the plant protein levels in it are high...... but then needs must, and I don't intend to give him much, it might just get him through the last few days of his meds. It's a classic case of "just because they like it, doesn't mean it's good for them". I'll look into the royal canin stuff anyway, thank-you :2thumb:


Yiu can still mix a liquid in it, and most ferrets will take most things hidden in it! So i would give it ago, but i know some are so bad that it doesnt matter what you hide in it! Hope you find something easier!! Its soo stressfull try to force something in to them when they dont like it!! Is awful for both person and ferret!!


----------



## ruthyg

naz_pixie said:


> Yiu can still mix a liquid in it, and most ferrets will take most things hidden in it! So i would give it ago, but i know some are so bad that it doesnt matter what you hide in it! Hope you find something easier!! Its soo stressfull try to force something in to them when they dont like it!! Is awful for both person and ferret!!


Ooh I'll definitely give it a go then, I think there's only a few days of it left, so hopefully I can get hold of it asap  Otherwise I'll try sneaking it into the kitten food, I'm not sure he'll fall for it though, when it's gone in he shakes his head all over the place and tries to spit it out and looks very displeased! But he's not mad at me, he just looks at me in this really sad way like someone was mean to him and I should comfort him! Poor little man! Thanks again


----------



## naz_pixie

Right im not going to get involved with this argument. 
Hopefully its now ended! Theres no need for 4/5 pages of arguing! The sad thing is this threads been really important to a lot of us on it as weve been learnibg from eachother and getting advice all in one place and has been relativly east to find the posts when we need them! The shame about this is its now clogged up with rubbish! Hopfuly we can get a mod to clear it as its important that those that need this help can actualy find it! 

Hope the people who said they wont post on here again change there mind x


----------



## kato

mrcriss said:


> I have reported it, and others like it, but the mods of this section have been mysteriously absent for a while now.
> 
> *I keep ferrets...love 'em to death, but I don't want to read about them all the time*. Now I know that you contribute in the snake section quite often Ms. Yoshi.......are you saying that if someone started prattling on about geckos in that section _to excess_ as ferret and rat people have here, then you wouldn't have something to say about that?:whip:


But everyone is entitled to there opinion and yes others do want to read about ferrets. Surely you are better just ignoring this thread and concentrating on another more relevant to your current interest?

Simon


----------



## kato

Thread cleaned now play nicely folks.

Any Suggestions for RFUK should either be Posted in The Help and Suggestion Section or PMed to admin.


----------



## bbav

ruthyg said:


> Thank-you so much for replying  The antibiotics are in liquid form though! I did think about sneaking them into his water bottle, but they clearly taste so bad he'd just not drink it! Bless him. I've got some pouches of wet kitten food, but I didn't really want to resort to that. I only got it in because the rescue centre were giving him a whole pouch of it every day gasp and to help with the transition I thought I'd give him a little bit, but I know the plant protein levels in it are high...... but then needs must, and I don't intend to give him much, it might just get him through the last few days of his meds. It's a classic case of "just because they like it, doesn't mean it's good for them". I'll look into the royal canin stuff anyway, thank-you :2thumb:


Being as my other post got removed i shall repeat myself...
Beaphar malt/vitamin paste is great for getting medications into ferrets just mix a little paste with liquid meds or crushed tablets (be sure to check with vets it's safe to crush them) then have ferret lick it up.
Ours love the stuff,It's also great to distract them while you clip their claws.


----------



## ruthyg

bbav said:


> Being as my other post got removed i shall repeat myself...
> Beaphar malt/vitamin paste is great for getting medications into ferrets just mix a little paste with liquid meds or crushed tablets (be sure to check with vets it's safe to crush them) then have ferret lick it up.
> Ours love the stuff,It's also great to distract them while you clip their claws.


Cheers dude  Owen loves that paste and it works a treat when doing his claws, he even let the vet try to catheterise him whilst licking it off my fingers! It MUST be good! Lol. I'll give it a go mixing the liquid antibiotic in with the paste. Thank-you


----------



## LolaBunny

Sooo... I got koda a friend  

Need names that go with koda pleaseee  
Shes an albino jill  

Will get pics soon


----------



## azza23

PrincessYoshi said:


> Sooo... I got koda a friend
> 
> Need names that go with koda pleaseee
> Shes an albino jill
> 
> Will get pics soon


yoda:lol2:


----------



## LolaBunny

azza23 said:


> yoda:lol2:


Hahaha! you know, i have never seen them films!


----------



## azza23

PrincessYoshi said:


> Hahaha! you know, i have never seen them films!


Me neither, not really into spaceships and aliens but it is a funny name: victory:


----------



## em_40

PrincessYoshi said:


> Sooo... I got koda a friend
> 
> Need names that go with koda pleaseee
> Shes an albino jill
> 
> Will get pics soon



Kenai!!!!!!!

Brother Bear (2003) - IMDb :flrt:


----------



## LolaBunny

em_40 said:


> Kenai!!!!!!!
> 
> Brother Bear (2003) - IMDb :flrt:


Totally thought that! 
That's where i go kodas name from lol


----------



## naz_pixie

Kayla
keia
kendra
sykla

Thats all i can think of right now.. and yaaay for koda getting a friend!! How are the introductions going? <3


----------



## LolaBunny

naz_pixie said:


> Kayla
> keia
> kendra
> sykla
> 
> Thats all i can think of right now.. and yaaay for koda getting a friend!! How are the introductions going? <3


So, i took koda along with me to see which one he got ob the most with and, he picked a cute girl. 
(Both will be done when old enough) 
Shes 10 weeks old, abit more of a handfull then koda. 
They are sep at the moment when not supervised til im 100% that they are gonna be okay  
Heres a quick pic. 
Kodas on the right, New girl on the left.


----------



## Funnyferret

PrincessYoshi said:


> So, i took koda along with me to see which one he got ob the most with and, he picked a cute girl.
> (Both will be done when old enough)


Please look into the link between neutering of ferrets and adrenal disease please. I had already heard about it but a vet confirmed it for me last week.


----------



## naz_pixie

But at the same time its very important to neuter as there is more than enough people who mate there ferrets just to bring there females out of season or jill jabs that stop working too soon or Vasectomised hobs that can still get jills pregnant due to failures in surgery.. all relating in so many unwanted or accidental kits, full rescues and badly treated ferrets..

Im not really sure where the balance is... As far as im aware theres a lot less risk of adrenal if the ferrets are neutered just before they come in to season.. so say febuary then they will be about 9-10 months old... I know ferrets are majorly hormonal animals though so its all rather complex..

Kind of a tricky situation..


----------



## Chris18

I had mine neutered approx 9 months, I regret doing it so young.
Wish I had implanted or had the jill jab for the first season then neutered at 18 months old when they're fully mature.
Things like adrenal etc are very sad.
I think I'm going to implant all mine soon as a preventative for adrenal when they;re older as well as being neutered.


----------



## Funnyferret

With hindsight, I'd have had just one ferret..my hob Freddie, intact.
My 2 females are amazing little creatures, but too complicated..I can't bear the thought of them being operated on. I'll be considering the implant next year, once I know a bit more about it. The jil jab is ok for emergency only - all it does it create a phantom pregnancy, the jill will probably come straight back into season again.


----------



## Chris18

Funnyferret said:


> With hindsight, I'd have had just one ferret..my hob Freddie, intact.
> My 2 females are amazing little creatures, but too complicated..I can't bear the thought of them being operated on. I'll be considering the implant next year, once I know a bit more about it. The jil jab is ok for emergency only - all it does it create a phantom pregnancy, the jill will probably come straight back into season again.


It doesn't necessarily cause phantom pregnancies.
My friend had 3 of her jills done and all that happened was they came out of season and it's cheap enough to have them again if they do come back in.
I think Implant is the best though definitely.
It's not invasive, permanent and is a good preventative or at least helps slowing down adrenal


----------



## naz_pixie

Funnyferret said:


> With hindsight, I'd have had just one ferret..my hob Freddie, intact.
> My 2 females are amazing little creatures, but too complicated..I can't bear the thought of them being operated on. I'll be considering the implant next year, once I know a bit more about it. The jil jab is ok for emergency only - all it does it create a phantom pregnancy, the jill will probably come straight back into season again.


See i think its much kinder to have them done them done and settle there hormons and allow them to live with friends! Dont really agree with them being kept alone unless its because they wont mix and want to be alone.. plus being neutered allows them to calm down.. i know some people say there mad hormones are natural so stopping them is unatural.. but obviuosly it causes aggressive and obssesive behaviuor in hobs... I myself have other active hornones that causes odd behaviuor and exetreme mood swings... And natural it may be but its bloody hell! I hate being without medication to settle diwn the hormones.. so i think anything that can be done to help them settle the better.. but yeah obviuosly causing adrenial is also a big problem! So yeah again.. not sure where the blance is.. plus theres a lot of contradicting info out there!!


----------



## azza23

I thought adrenal disease effected middle aged and older ferrets more commonly than younger ones, in my opinion even tho its very frowned upon i think as females are so maternal and feel the need to have babies that they should be aloud to have atleast one litter and then be spade, yeah prob going to get shot in the foot for saying that but oh well:blush:
I think the reason there are so many ferrets in rescues is because 99% of people havnt got a clue what there taking on, they think its like keeping a rabbit when we all know its more like keeping a puppy x human babie hybrid, :lol2:


----------



## Chris18

azza23 said:


> I thought adrenal disease effected middle aged and older ferrets more commonly than younger ones, in my opinion even tho its very frowned upon i think as females are so maternal and feel the need to have babies that they should be aloud to have atleast one litter and then be spade, yeah prob going to get shot in the foot for saying that but oh well:blush:
> I think the reason there are so many ferrets in rescues is because 99% of people havnt got a clue what there taking on, they think its like keeping a rabbit when we all know its more like keeping a puppy x human babie hybrid, :lol2:


Ye, Adrenal is in older ferrets typically.
To be honest, there are so many methods now and all of them are pretty new some noone knows the long term side effects of any.
All I know is they shouldn't be neutered before 6 months minimum.

The whole purpose in life is to go onto breed so any animal has the desire to be a mother/father however I wouldn't say it's necessary for their well being if they have a litter or don't.
I do think people are too anti-breeding though and don't realise that if people don't breed their favourite pet will become extinct in captivity in 10 years time. I think people need to stop breeding in larger quantities though, maybe breed one jill a year as even then they can be hard to home to decent ones.
A lot of people in local shop see cute little ferrets, take them home and they don't realise what they are getting into! without proper training when young they can be 'horrible' animals to deal with due to them fear biting etc.


----------



## naz_pixie

azza23 said:


> I thought adrenal disease effected middle aged and older ferrets more commonly than younger ones, in my opinion even tho its very frowned upon i think as females are so maternal and feel the need to have babies that they should be aloud to have atleast one litter and then be spade, yeah prob going to get shot in the foot for saying that but oh well:blush:
> I think the reason there are so many ferrets in rescues is because 99% of people havnt got a clue what there taking on, they think its like keeping a rabbit when we all know its more like keeping a puppy x human babie hybrid, :lol2:


Not shot down no.. as much as that may be ideal... Unfortunatly the numbers speak for themselfs... If every female ferret was allowed to have one litter of kits.. especialy as the average number of kits in a litter is 10.. we would be absolutly buried in ferrets! Lol... I agree a lot of people dont know what there getting in to with ferrets at all.. that is a lot of the issue.. i dont personaly agree with this culture we have got in to of everyone breeding there pets without really considering the long term picture.. but thats just my opinion x


----------



## azza23

Chris18 said:


> Ye, Adrenal is in older ferrets typically.
> To be honest, there are so many methods now and all of them are pretty new some noone knows the long term side effects of any.
> All I know is they shouldn't be neutered before 6 months minimum.
> 
> The whole purpose in life is to go onto breed so any animal has the desire to be a mother/father however I wouldn't say it's necessary for their well being if they have a litter or don't.
> I do think people are too anti-breeding though and don't realise that if people don't breed their favourite pet will become extinct in captivity in 10 years time. I think people need to stop breeding in larger quantities though, maybe breed one jill a year as even then they can be hard to home to decent ones.
> A lot of people in local shop see cute little ferrets, take them home and they don't realise what they are getting into! without proper training when young they can be 'horrible' animals to deal with due to them fear biting etc.


Ye i have a male and female baby left that im prob going to end up keeping and the male is a sweety pie proper tame but the female is starting to be a right little biatch, even attacked the cat today haha wich looked funny as our big tomcat is huge compared to the little 11 week old ferret, she was hissing and charging, he just walked off and sat on the wall giving her evils like cats do, she's even nipping me everytime i pick her up, it dosnt seem to be out of fear tho because she activly seeks people out and wont leave your side but as soon as fingers are near her face "BANG" and considering they still have baby teeth it bloody hurts good job mum still puts them in there place, i agree with you on breeding, aslong as its done responsibly and not to often i think its fine :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

I really don't see the appeal for irresponsible breeding..
There's clearly no money in it because they sell for a low price and cost a fortune to feed and that's obvious.
And if it's for the love of ferrets then they should have the highest welfare if you love them that much, but that isn't ALWAYS the case.
What benefit do they get out of breeding irresponsibly? If there was a ton of money in it I would get it (but not encourage it) but there isn't and some people clearly don't love the animals, same with cruelty to animals though so... we live in a strange world :lol2:
We need to encourage breeders like yourself and hit the others over the head with a spade :lol2:


----------



## azza23

naz_pixie said:


> Not shot down no.. as much as that may be ideal... Unfortunatly the numbers speak for themselfs... If every female ferret was allowed to have one litter of kits.. especialy as the average number of kits in a litter is 10.. we would be absolutly buried in ferrets! Lol... I agree a lot of people dont know what there getting in to with ferrets at all.. that is a lot of the issue.. i dont personaly agree with this culture we have got in to of everyone breeding there pets without really considering the long term picture.. but thats just my opinion x


oh yeah i totally agree that if every female ferret was aloud to breed then we would be swamped, buttttttt heres my theory, most people that own ferrets have 1-3 on average when in fact ferrets are alot happier in groups of 5+ they are very social animals and crave the strict social structure of a group so people buy more ferrets :lol2:, also if the 99% of people that bought a ferret then rehomed or dumped it after a week because its not what they expected didnt buy them in the first place then the demand would be less therefore being less ferrets now a days but i suppose i could say that about dogs and cats aswell, hope i make sense : victory:


----------



## Rhianna.J

Hmmm, this is all very intresting stuff. I was planning on breeding Spook and Bailey for her first season (yes i am aware of the breeding issues with angoras, but i want to experience having kits) as i too, like Azza, think every female ferret should at least have the chance to have one litter (lets face it, nature is telling the ferret she MUST have babies else she will get sick). Then i was going to get Spook neutered. 

What is this adrenal disease? And what happens when you get a ferret neutered too young?


----------



## Chris18

Rhianna.J said:


> What is this adrenal disease? And what happens when you get a ferret neutered too young?


I think adrenal is a type of cancer but not 100%, i need to do more research.
Its only really found in the older ferrets. Once it's diagnosed it's not curable but implanting the animal seems to help lessen its effects and gives them a better life span.

When they're neutered too young they don't fully mature properly, they'll probably stay smaller than typical ferrets and keep some kit like behaviours.
It may or may not cause other long term effects but I don't think much is known due to ferrets only becoming really popular fairly recently.


----------



## azza23

Rhianna.J said:


> Hmmm, this is all very intresting stuff. I was planning on breeding Spook and Bailey for her first season (yes i am aware of the breeding issues with angoras, but i want to experience having kits) as i too, like Azza, think every female ferret should at least have the chance to have one litter (lets face it, nature is telling the ferret she MUST have babies else she will get sick). Then i was going to get Spook neutered.
> 
> What is this adrenal disease? And what happens when you get a ferret neutered too young?





Chris18 said:


> I think adrenal is a type of cancer but not 100%, i need to do more research.
> Its only really found in the older ferrets. Once it's diagnosed it's not curable but implanting the animal seems to help lessen its effects and gives them a better life span.
> 
> When they're neutered too young they don't fully mature properly, they'll probably stay smaller than typical ferrets and keep some kit like behaviours.
> It may or may not cause other long term effects but I don't think much is known due to ferrets only becoming really popular fairly recently.


The USA have the most cases of adernal disease i dont think its that common in britain, its basically tumors on the adrenal gland (the gland that releases sex hormones) its almost unheard of in ferrets under 2 years old also its not even been proven that early spaying causes it, some people think that long exposure to light and diet can play a role in it


----------



## naz_pixie

azza23 said:


> The USA have the most cases of adernal disease i dont think its that common in britain, its basically tumors on the adrenal gland (the gland that releases sex hormones) its almost unheard of in ferrets under 2 years old also its not even been proven that early spaying causes it, some people think that long exposure to light and diet can play a role in it


There reason for thinking early neutering is the cause is because like you say azza, its much more common in america.. in america stqadard practise is to spay/neuter at 4-8 weeks! Here standargd practise is 8-10 months and we have many many less cases! My understanding of adrenal is as a hormonal disease.. due to the tumours they basicaly start to run out of hormones, is generaly only really present in ferrets at 5+. The lady at our rescue also said that although some vets are saying a the implant to help adrenal needs to be implanted befire they get the disease as a prevention, this is not the case as it work well if implanted after the ferret is diagnosed, and that this in her opinion is the better option as the imolant does carry its own side affect and risks that people dont seem to be aware of and vets arnt telling people...

I havent read enough on adrenal to have my iwn opinion on yhe implant ect yet! x


----------



## naz_pixie

Oh and yes, azza, you mentioned diet.. the reasoning behind that is the sqme.. cant rember the exact statistic but nearly all ferrets in america are fed purely on kibble based diets, comercial cat foods and ckmercial ferret treats. In europe the majority of ferrets are fed on meat and kibble or raw and meat only diets... Pet ferrets in europe are very sugnificantly healthier than those of america, our pet ferrets also have a significantly longer life expectancy and less chance of adrenal! Is also some tjought that ours get less cancers. So is thought that the difference in diet, but also like i said th dufference in neutering ages, could be the reasons for this.. and looking at the evidence it certainly makes logical sence that that would be the case.. but there has been hardly any indepth studies done as if yet hence why officialy the reaskons are still unkown...


----------



## azza23

naz_pixie said:


> There reason for thinking early neutering is the cause is because like you say azza, its much more common in america.. in america stqadard practise is to spay/neuter at 4-8 weeks! Here standargd practise is 8-10 months and we have many many less cases! My understanding of adrenal is as a hormonal disease.. they basicaly start to run out of hormones, isgeneraly only really present in ferrets at 5+. The lady at our rescue also said that although some vets are saying a the implant to help adrenal needs to be implanted befire they get the disease as a prevention, this is not the case as it work well if implanted after the ferret is diagnosed, and that this in her opinion is the better option as the imolant does carry its own side affect and risks that people dont seem to be aware of and vets arnt telling people...
> 
> I havent read enough on adrenal to have my iwn opinion on yhe implant ect yet! x


Ive never come across any cases and no little about it, but im getting my adults neutered and spade this year sometime but may consider implant for jills, may get an unrelated hobb for the young jill to mate with next year but not sure yet, i know i said earlier that i beleive females should be mated with atleast once but dont know if i want to do it again as it was very time consuming and tiring, decisions decisions, :lol2: i was so lucky this year with the homes that the babies went to and still talk to all the new owners and they all went very quick some even being reserved when they were 2 day old pinkies,


----------



## azza23

naz_pixie said:


> Oh and yes, azza, you mentioned diet.. the reasoning behind that is the sqme.. cant rember the exact statistic but nearly all ferrets in america are fed purely on kibble based diets, comercial cat foods and ckmercial ferret treats. In europe the majority of ferrets are fed on meat and kibble or raw and meat only diets... Pet ferrets in europe are very sugnificantly healthier than those of america, our pet ferrets also have a significantly longer life expectancy and less chance of adrenal! Is also some tjought that ours get less cancers. So is thought that the difference in diet, but also like i said th dufference in neutering ages, could be the reasons for this.. and looking at the evidence it certainly makes logical sence that that would be the case.. but there has been hardly any indepth studies done as if yet hence why officialy the reaskons are still unkown...


Yeah ive read alot how americans keep ferrets and they basicallykeep them like a cat or dog, feeding them the same diet, appaerntly ferrets are the 3rd most popular domestic pet in australia aswell dont know if its true but if it is how do they handle the heat :lol2:


----------



## Chris18

Also genetic diversity is nearly non-exsistant due the breeder called marshall's dominating the market due to neutering before selling them in stores. There are very very few breeders outside marshall's in the USA :|
This surely causes a lot of problems too.


----------



## naz_pixie

Chris18 said:


> Also genetic diversity is nearly non-exsistant due the breeder called marshall's dominating the market due to neutering before selling them in stores. There are very very few breeders outside marshall's in the USA :|
> This surely causes a lot of problems too.


Oh id never heard of that at all chris? That would definatly add another problem! I did wonder if maybe in breeding or lack of new genetic was an issue as to why they have much bigger issues that us, but couldnt think why it would be.. but yes is a breeding farm has a manopoly of US market then i can definatly see that adding another problem! Especialy as you dont know what the companies policy is as far as line breeding ect! Definatly worring!

And yeah azza i read a lot about australia! Theres a few australian youtube channels dedicated ti ferrets and an australian ferret magizine i came across.. i did wonder about the heat!! I mean they really struggle with our hot days so how on earth they deal with aus and the US!? Maybe they just get more heat tolerent..


----------



## Chris18

naz_pixie said:


> Oh id never heard of that at all chris? That would definatly add another problem! I did wonder if maybe in breeding or lack of new genetic was an issue as to why they have much bigger issues that us, but couldnt think why it would be.. but yes is a breeding farm has a manopoly of US market then i can definatly see that adding another problem! Especialy as you dont know what the companies policy is as far as line breeding ect! Definatly worring!


I'm 99% sure that's why they're neutered so young, people obviously want kits and if marshall's sold them as un-nuetered kits then people would breed themselves so they neuter them before selling them which obviously stops breeding by private owners.

Another conditions typical in the USA is Waardenburg syndrome, this is down to line breeding I think. It's most common in the weirder looking ones you see like the Panda's etc and the ones with loads of white on them.

IMO it isn't good out there at all


----------



## LolaBunny

I have no interest in breeding my 2 at all. 
I got the girl for free, as the guy 'couldn't sell them noone wants them." 

Plus, 2 is enough for me. 
So, what is the best method to prevent pregnacies?
Neaturing? What ages is best?
Implant? I'm guessing this is the same as the human one? Any risk of it not working? Do they need replacing? 
Jill jab? Again. Ang chance of it not working? Long term effects? 

and in Your own opinion, what method do you use, and why?


----------



## azza23

the other thing about nutering to young is you wont get 3.7kg hobs like this 








he's only 2 aswell, beast and balls like watermelons:lol2:


----------



## LolaBunny

azza23 said:


> the other thing about nutering to young is you wont get 3.7kg hobs like this
> image
> he's only 2 aswell, beast and balls like watermelons:lol2:


Wow. He's a beaut!!!


----------



## naz_pixie

PrincessYoshi said:


> I have no interest in breeding my 2 at all.
> I got the girl for free, as the guy 'couldn't sell them noone wants them."
> 
> Plus, 2 is enough for me.
> So, what is the best methoid to prevent pregnacies?
> Neaturing? What ages is best?
> Implant? I'm guessing this is the same as the human one? Any risk of it not working? Do they need replacing?
> Jill jab? Again. Ang chance of it not working? Long term effects?
> 
> and in Your own opinion, what method do you use, and why?


I would definatly say neutering/spaying
They come into season around march april time. So would need doing in febuary, so they will be around 10 months which generaly accepted as a perfectly acceptable age. 

This is definatly the advice i would give in your case..because if useing jill jabs your female and male would most probably still need to be kept seperate as your males behaviuor is likely to become obsessive and possibly aggressive due to his hormones.. and he will become one stinky stinky boy! Implants i dont know much about.. i know they work as non perminant chemical castrastion. i spose i personaly would not want to do it chemicaly, god knows what ups and downs artificial hormones causes them.. i know how long they work for can be tempremental too.. i personaly feel neutering is the safest and most effective method.. also note newly neutered males in season still have the abilty to get a jill pregant for the first few weeks after surgery, so is definatly safer doing it before they come in to season!




On a seperqte not, and this is just my opinion.. while were on the topic i should probably state that i am generaly against most breeding in common species and that "because it will be fun", "it will be a good experience for me", "i think She will like it" ect are selfish reasons. I also feel that gentics is not considered enough.. people decide when there animals are babies that they want to breed them when there older.. that certainly isnt because you think they have amaxing gentic traits you want to pass down because theyre not old enough to know what genetic issues there may be.. and so many people breed with out knowing the gentic history of there animals and the animals parents.. and i think breeding a species for your own enjoyment is just selfish, yes its natural that ur animal wanst to breed but i dint think enough people consider the protential risks, complications or the pure strain pregnancy and rearing young puts on there females.. i understand if no one bred at all the animals would die out! But i feel breeding is not done anywhere near responsibly enough and people justify it in ways that if probed deeper arnt entirely logical.. On a personal note i know i would be responsible for bringing all those animals in to the world and would feel i couldnt totaly gaurentee they were all looked after to a high standard for the rest of there lives and if one ever came to harm it would be my fault. Personaly i would never breed unless it was a rare species or one not at all commonly captive breed, or if i was planing to keep all the young myself and then again if all gentics were accounted for as best as possible... Personaly thats my definition of responsible breeding... 

And thats all animals not just ferrets obviuosly! 
That is just my personal opinion, and although i feel verey strongly about it, its purely for friendly converstion! Not for an argument or to offend anyone x


----------



## Rhianna.J

azza23 said:


> the other thing about nutering to young is you wont get 3.7kg hobs like this
> image
> he's only 2 aswell, beast and balls like watermelons:lol2:


thats what i want, nice big hob! Not sure about the balls like watermelons part, but ive always wanted a large silver hob


----------



## azza23

Rhianna.J said:


> thats what i want, nice big hob! Not sure about the balls like watermelons part, but ive always wanted a large silver hob


:lol2: unless you get them neutered then big balls are inevitable, haha, he's a sweaty pie never nipped bit or shown any aggresion just dosnt like other adult male hobs : victory:


----------



## Funnyferret

Rhianna.J said:


> thats what i want, nice big hob! Not sure about the balls like watermelons part, but ive always wanted a large silver hob


My silver jill has got 4 kits at the moment, 3 look like hobs, but it's too early to tell the colour...they're either silver like their mum or poley like their dad....they could also be DEW. 6 days old at the moment.

Also, according to the vet I was speaking to, neutering of ferrets is deffinately proven to be linked to Adrenal.....by removing the reproductive organs you are effectively opening a closed loop system. Thats how he explained it to me. The jill jab also deffinately causes a phantom, you may just not have know she was having one, then 2 weeks after the 42 days, she will come straight back into season again. It is not Ok/acceptable to use this method continuosly, only in an emergency, i.e if the jil came into season early or the ferret was found already in season. You can't keep pumping hormones into her and think she's going to be ok.
I'm leaning towards the implant, but I don't know much about it.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Chris18

Funnyferret said:


> My silver jill has got 4 kits at the moment, 3 look like hobs, but it's too early to tell the colour...they're either silver like their mum or poley like their dad....they could also be DEW. 6 days old at the moment.
> 
> Also, according to the vet I was speaking to, neutering of ferrets is deffinately proven to be linked to Adrenal.....by removing the reproductive organs you are effectively opening a closed loop system. Thats how he explained it to me. The jill jab also deffinately causes a phantom, you may just not have know she was having one, then 2 weeks after the 42 days, she will come straight back into season again. It is not Ok/acceptable to use this method continuosly, only in an emergency, i.e if the jil came into season early or the ferret was found already in season. You can't keep pumping hormones into her and think she's going to be ok.
> I'm leaning towards the implant, but I don't know much about it.
> Hope this helps.


It doesn't.... She has 3 females in the same enclosure, don't you think they would be fighting over nesting options etc? and I think she'd notice if they were having phantoms and would of been back into season by now which they haven't. I've also read it from everyone on the forums... it has a chance of causing phantoms. If you've bred then I'm sure you'll agree the signs for being pregnant, or your body telling you that you are are pretty un-missable.


----------



## azza23

Funnyferret said:


> My silver jill has got 4 kits at the moment, 3 look like hobs, but it's too early to tell the colour...they're either silver like their mum or poley like their dad....they could also be DEW. 6 days old at the moment.
> 
> Also, according to the vet I was speaking to, neutering of ferrets is *deffinately proven* to be linked to Adrenal.....by removing the reproductive organs you are effectively opening a closed loop system. Thats how he explained it to me. The jill jab also deffinately causes a phantom, you may just not have know she was having one, then 2 weeks after the 42 days, she will come straight back into season again. It is not Ok/acceptable to use this method continuosly, only in an emergency, i.e if the jil came into season early or the ferret was found already in season. You can't keep pumping hormones into her and think she's going to be ok.
> I'm leaning towards the implant, but I don't know much about it.
> Hope this helps.


No it isnt, its the most likely culpret but not proven


----------



## Funnyferret

Diagnosis of Adrenal Disease in Ferrets Greendale Veterinary Diagnostics Limited

I'm sure he said it was proven now. The above link explains a bit about it.


----------



## Funnyferret

azza23 said:


> the other thing about nutering to young is you wont get 3.7kg hobs like this
> image
> he's only 2 aswell, beast and balls like watermelons:lol2:


nice lookin lad, but surely you mean 3.7 Ilbs? not kG


----------



## Chris18

Funnyferret said:


> nice lookin lad, but surely you mean 3.7 Ilbs? not kG


I'm sure he means kg, 3lb is only 1.36kg which is more the size of a jill :lol2:


----------



## azza23

Funnyferret said:


> nice lookin lad, but surely you mean 3.7 Ilbs? not kG


no 3.7 kg, 3.7lb is about the weight of a large rat


----------



## azza23

Chris18 said:


> I'm sure he means kg, 3lb is only 1.36kg which is more the size of a jill :lol2:


my jills only 1.2 kg wich apparenty is average for a full grown jill, ive heard of 5kg hobs:gasp:


----------



## Chris18

azza23 said:


> my jills only 1.2 kg wich apparenty is average for a full grown jill, ive heard of 5kg hobs:gasp:


Beast!
I'll weigh mine tomorrow and see how big mine are, think my Jill is on the small side and ben is on the lanky side :lol2:


----------



## azza23

Chris18 said:


> Beast!
> I'll weigh mine tomorrow and see how big mine are, think my Jill is on the small side and ben is on the lanky side :lol2:


my lad is just bulky, he is always climbing things that look impossible like brick walls and the shed, so pretty muscly also his head is hugeee, and to be honest when he gets castrated hell prob loose half his weight:lol2:


----------



## Funnyferret

Chris18 said:


> I'm sure he means kg, 3lb is only 1.36kg which is more the size of a jill :lol2:


Are you seriously presuming he has a ferret that weighs over 8 pounds.? which is what 3.7kG is equal to. because I think we may have a world record here. :lol2:
3.7 pounds is 1.6 Kg and not the size of a female ferret. A very big hob might be 2kG.


----------



## Chris18

Funnyferret said:


> Are you seriously presuming he has a ferret that weighs over 8 pounds.? which is what 3.7kG is equal to. because I think we may have a world record here. :lol2:
> 3.7 pounds is 1.6 Kg and not the size of a female ferret. A very big hob might be 2kG.


I have no reason to disbelief him to be honest.... Ferrets come in huge variety and if he's un-neutered then he's probably bigger than the usual.

Well I just went out to give mine heart and Ben gave me face and hand kisses which is rare, he usually kisses me with his teeth :whistling2:


----------



## azza23

Funnyferret said:


> Are you seriously presuming he has a ferret that weighs over 8 pounds.? which is what 3.7kG is equal to. because I think we may have a world record here. :lol2:
> 3.7 pounds is 1.6 Kg and not the size of a female ferret. A very big hob might be 2kG.


ill get a pic of him on the scales tommorow for you :2thumb:


----------



## Funnyferret

Chris18 said:


> I have no reason to disbelief him to be honest.... Ferrets come in huge variety and if he's un-neutered then he's probably bigger than the usual.


I think you'll find after he weighs him again he got muddled between kilograms and pounds........ferrets just don't get that big. I'm sure someone else will pipe up soon. 2kG is quite a big ferret....3.7kG would be a monster....Google it.....the infos at your finger tips.


----------



## Funnyferret

azza23 said:


> ill get a pic of him on the scales tommorow for you :2thumb:


 
Ok.....deal..and if I'm wrong....I'll apologise for trying to be a know it all.....:lol2:


----------



## azza23

Funnyferret said:


> Ok.....deal..and if I'm wrong....I'll apologise for trying to be a know it all.....:lol2:


you may be correct my scales might be broke, but i dought it :lol2:


----------



## Funnyferret

my 2 jils are about 800 grams each (0.8kG), my hobferret is quite small and weighs in at approx 1.1kG

http://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd471/nickr9/ferrets/freddie/P6040266.jpg

here he is trying his new cat flap for the first time.


----------



## Chris18

Funnyferret said:


> my 2 jils are about 800 grams each (0.8kG), my hobferret is quite small and weighs in at approx 1.1kG
> 
> http://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd471/nickr9/ferrets/freddie/P6040266.jpg
> 
> here he is trying his new cat flap for the first time.


You sure he isn't a raccoon? that picture makes him look huge :lol2:
Is he the short and stocky type?


----------



## Funnyferret

Chris18 said:


> You sure he isn't a raccoon? that picture makes him look huge :lol2:
> Is he the short and stocky type?


He is short and stocky...yes.....and very, very cute... 

http://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd471/nickr9/ferrets/freddie/P5300185.jpg

here's a picture of him standing next to a chair leg for size comparisson. :lol2:


----------



## Chris18

Funnyferret said:


> He is short and stocky...yes.....and very, very cute...
> 
> freddie :: P5300185.jpg picture by nickr9 - Photobucket
> 
> here's a picture of him standing next to a chair leg for size comparisson. :lol2:


awww he's so cute!
I do love polecats but wouldn't own more than one unless they were very different, I like to be able to tell them apart quickly.
I've got a silver and a poley at the minute.


----------



## Rhianna.J

Chris18 said:


> awww he's so cute!
> I do love polecats but wouldn't own more than one unless they were very different, I like to be able to tell them apart quickly.
> I've got a silver and a poley at the minute.


I was fostering 2 poleys from the shop last week! loved them, but i already have a silver and im not too sure what colour Bailey is. I think she is a siamese point or something...... in the future, i think id like a champagne.... 

Im loving watching the colour changes on them both though. Bailey was nearly poley coloured when i got her and she is turning lighter and lighter on the sides and face. Spook was white with a grey stripe. He is now grey with a white blaze and a white stripe around his neck.


----------



## Chris18

Rhianna.J said:


> I was fostering 2 poleys from the shop last week! loved them, but i already have a silver and im not too sure what colour Bailey is. I think she is a siamese point or something...... in the future, i think id like a champagne....
> 
> Im loving watching the colour changes on them both though. Bailey was nearly poley coloured when i got her and she is turning lighter and lighter on the sides and face. Spook was white with a grey stripe. He is now grey with a white blaze and a white stripe around his neck.


My poley started out really dark, especially the face but then she grew up and got a white face with the usual dark mask.
That's why people shouldn't fall in love because of kit colour, they can go through drastic changes :lol2:
I think I saw someone with a silver and it ended up Black Eyed White in the end...


----------



## Funnyferret

freddie said thanks for the compliments. 

You'd always be able to tell them apart if they were your own ferrets.
Their markings are all slightly different. I've got a new poley boy I'm adding to my gang......He's got white feet...His names Eddie Kidd....I'll get a pic of him later.


----------



## Funnyferret

I agree about the colour changes..my poley jil has changed colour a few times.

Is anybody else's silver ferret totally bonkers.? because mine is


----------



## Chris18

Funnyferret said:


> I agree about the colour changes..my poley jil has changed colour a few times.
> 
> Is anybody else's silver ferret totally bonkers.? because mine is


Mine is a bit insane. Not the typical Hob who likes to cuddle and kiss at all.
He's got the personality of a Jill, won't stand still for two seconds, always exploring, knocking things over, doesn't want to know you etc etc.
He's also an over biter when playing, I'm guessing due to his rescue past.
When you get him dooking there's no stopping him :lol2:


----------



## Rhianna.J

Yeah mines a bit mental. *nods*


----------



## Funnyferret

I heard it's a common trait with silvers..my silver jil is wild compared to my 2 poleys.

I've just been out to try and get a picture of eddie :whistling2:
not easy with 10 ferrets trying to climb all over you..


----------



## naz_pixie

Chriss your hob sounds just like my jill!! Is funny cose iv also got a cutey jill whos very playfull but also loves nothong more than to snuggle up on me and groom me and is sooo laid back and chilled lol! I have started to consider how another ferret would fit in with my two.. mainly so pebbles would have someone else who likes playing with her.. but really not sure pixe would let another ferret join them!! 

Oh and you said about a silver that turned out DEW? Iv heard a few people say that too.. plus my brothers cat was this gorgeous little long haired pure white kitten, with this long greyish silver smudge all the way across the too of his head.. so he named him smudge-it! Lol by it slowlt started to fade and by the time he was an adult hes completely pure white and at 12 he still is! Lol

Oh and someone said about there jill being 1.2kg? ) couldnt let me quote things for some damn reason) 
Pixie us currently 830g, (though was 890g last month but i guess is loosing her summer wieght also she had helicobactor)
Pebblea however is putting on weight! She was 640g a month ago and is now 705g.. was told they shouldnt be putting on weight this time of year but she was very skinny when she arived and shes on much better food so guess thats why.. shes a very small ferret though!! Is idd though imagining a jill twice her weight!! Lol


----------



## Funnyferret

naz_pixie said:


> Oh and you said about a silver that turned out DEW?


Apparently it's quite common for a silver to become a dark eyed white as they get older.


----------



## azza23

It is with a heavy heart and embarased face that it turns out funnyferret was sort of correct, yes i dont like to admit that i was wrong, but i weighed the hob again today with the digital scales and it said, 
1st - 3,561g
2nd - 4,507g
3rd - 2,800g
4th - 5,600g 
so i think we can say the scales are fooked, i then used my fishing scales and all 5 times sad 2,106g 

and the jill was 980g so..........................

:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:

just remember that in the summer ferrets can loose upto 40% of there body weight so ill weigh again in december/january time and see what it says then, im now going off to cry in a corner with emmbaresment:lol2:


----------



## FelixM

Ferrets sound like really nice pets, I suppose they would stay in a large cage? How big? Are they easy to care for? Some of the ferrets on this thread are sooo cute!


----------



## Rhianna.J

This is Spook when i got him at 8 weeks old. 

































This is him now, what, 3 weeks later? Getting darker and darker, not that i mind, he is getting even more beautiful!


----------



## Chris18

FelixM said:


> Ferrets sound like really nice pets, I suppose they would stay in a large cage? How big? Are they easy to care for? Some of the ferrets on this thread are sooo cute!


They're great pets.
They can be kept outside and in, personally prefer out as I can provide them with more room and they get a nice natural day/night cycle.
Ofcourse, if you keep them outside you can bring them in to play in a room :2thumb:

A very minimum for a pair I would say was something like a 4x2x2 double story house but the bigger the better definitely.
I've ordered a 5x7 shed and aviary type thing for mine. 
Large chicken coops can be used aswell.
Indoor cages can be used but most are on the small side so will need more out of cage time than ones kept outside with a large crib :2thumb:
They're pretty easy to care for, they poo in one corner so are easily litter trained, feeding is FERRET kibble supplemented with meats and whole prey. and then just play with them for a good few hours a day.
Keeping two or more together is definitely recommended aswell.
If you have anymore questions just ask on this thread :2thumb:



azza23 said:


> It is with a heavy heart and embarased face that it turns out funnyferret was sort of correct, yes i dont like to admit that i was wrong, but i weighed the hob again today with the digital scales and it said,
> 1st - 3,561g
> 2nd - 4,507g
> 3rd - 2,800g
> 4th - 5,600g
> so i think we can say the scales are fooked, i then used my fishing scales and all 5 times sad 2,106g
> 
> and the jill was 980g so..........................
> 
> :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:
> 
> just remember that in the summer ferrets can loose upto 40% of there body weight so ill weigh again in december/january time and see what it says then, im now going off to cry in a corner with emmbaresment:lol2:


hahaha!
He's still a big boy and over the usual 2kg now so he's still a bigun!


----------



## Chris18

Rhianna.J said:


> This is Spook when i got him at 8 weeks old.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> This is him now, what, 3 weeks later? Getting darker and darker, not that i mind, he is getting even more beautiful!
> image
> image
> image


Silvers are so gorgeous :flrt:
I'd have a house full of them if I could :lol2:
They change loads, especially when they malt and grow their winter coats and then again in the summer when they lose it


----------



## azza23

Rhianna.J said:


> This is Spook when i got him at 8 weeks old.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> This is him now, what, 3 weeks later? Getting darker and darker, not that i mind, he is getting even more beautiful!
> image
> image
> image


garjuz Ri Ri, looks like the girl missferret got off me : victory:


----------



## em_40

soooo cute :flrt:


----------



## Rhianna.J

azza23 said:


> garjuz Ri Ri, looks like the girl missferret got off me : victory:


He is beautiful! I cant wait to see what colour he ends up. Hopefully nice and chunky with big watermelon balls too! 

Its hard to get a picture of the other idiot, as she spends that much time jumping in the air, my crap camera cannot catch her in time, just a blur. Shame cos she is getting so much more fluffy around her head, she looks like a bear!


----------



## azza23

Rhianna.J said:


> He is beautiful! I cant wait to see what colour he ends up. Hopefully nice and chunky with big watermelon balls too!
> 
> Its hard to get a picture of the other idiot, as she spends that much time jumping in the air, my crap camera cannot catch her in time, just a blur. Shame cos she is getting so much more fluffy around her head, she looks like a bear!


my hob is looking very silverish at the mo, lots of black coming through on his back and tail, he's a BEW tho, im guessing black eyeds and silvers are the same genetically anyway


----------



## FelixM

I really want a ferret now after reading this thread! What about temperature control outside? Do they need a heater or are they fine with British climate? What about winter?
Was that 4'X2'X2' or metres? And how big do ferrets grow?


----------



## azza23

FelixM said:


> I really want a ferret now after reading this thread! What about temperature control outside? Do they need a heater or are they fine with British climate? What about winter?


ferrets prefer cooler temps, im always more worried about our summers and them overheating, mine are kept outside in snow and rain and love it, they grow a nice thick coat in the winter and loose it in the summer, my hob fell asleep in the snow once for 2 hours and it didnt faze him


----------



## Chris18

I agree with everything Azza said, they relish the cooler seasons and get a bit uncomfortable in the summer.
Shedding weight and fat really helps them though :2thumb:
4x2x2 is foot but that's a minimum, definitely go bigger if you can


----------



## azza23

FelixM said:


> I really want a ferret now after reading this thread! What about temperature control outside? Do they need a heater or are they fine with British climate? What about winter?
> Was that 4'X2'X2' or metres? And how big do ferrets grow?


mine are kept in a 5x2x2 double hutch so its 5x4x2 but they get full run of the yard everyday from 7am-9pm and are locked away at nite, whatever size enclosure you put a ferret in it will try to get out, could be 100x100x100 and still want to get to the other side thats just there nature, i would say 4x2x2 minimum with a minimum of 4hours out/play time a day, there very time consuming and demanding animals but worth it:2thumb:


----------



## Funnyferret

FelixM said:


> I really want a ferret now after reading this thread!


 
Excellent....:welcome: 
9 babies and mum in a 10 X 7 court live.>> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/funnyferret

Over 2Kg is still a big lad, deffinately sounds like the scales need calibrating..:lol2:
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/funnyferret


----------



## azza23

Funnyferret said:


> Excellent....:welcome:
> 9 babies and mum in a 10 X 7 court live.>> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/funnyferret
> 
> Over 2Kg is still a big lad, deffinately sounds like the scales need calibrating..:lol2:


dont worry about my scales there fine :lol2:


----------



## Funnyferret

azza23 said:


> dont worry about my scales there fine :lol2:


:whistling2:

Felix.....Ferrets are not just cute furry little creatures, you probably don't know this but they are very smart too. Which is what makes them so fun to be around...you may think you own ferrets...but they actually end up owning you :lol2:


----------



## FelixM

They sound very interesting. I bought a snake because they are so much more interesting and intelligent (they appear to be) than leopard geckos.


----------



## Rhianna.J

FelixM said:


> They sound very interesting. I bought a snake because they are so much more interesting and *intelligent* (they appear to be) than leopard geckos.


You cannot possibly be talking about a royal?? Intelligent is not a word i would use to describe a royal...... Clumsy, oafish, and silly maybe.... But intelligent?


----------



## FelixM

No, they just seem to interact so much more. Leos just look at you vacantly. The snake explores you.


----------



## naz_pixie

Felix ferrets are awesome!!

The one problem they do have is people think there like rabbits or rats.. but in reality they are like having a puppy.. or human baby lol! Bundles of energy, amazingly inteligent and majorly time consuming! I have always been good at procrastonating, but ferrets are the best way to waste time ever!! Lol i think the major think to take in to consideration after space is time, they do need around 3-4 hours a day od running around and playing and lots of attention from you! Though they do fit quite well around most peoples days, as they will happerly have 1.5-2hrs out in the morning and then 2-3hrs out in the evening after dinner and they will pretty much sleep the rest of the day! Though mine are a bit older.. they usualy put themselfs to bed after around 1.5 hours, so we do that twice a day.. most impoetant thing is that they have time out EVERY day. They so asapt very well ro your schedule though!!

Oh also i would say consider what it is you want from your fuzzies and look at the personality differences of females and males!! 

Love my little monsters!!


----------



## azza23

I thought id treat the fezza's with a couple of massive jumbo rats, have you ever seen an 11 week old ferret dragging around a rat 4 times the size of it? Very ammusing the lil girl went straight for the throat kill, "ummm it's all ready dead":lol2:


----------



## Rhianna.J

azza23 said:


> I thought id treat the fezza's with a couple of massive jumbo rats, have you ever seen an 11 week old ferret dragging around a rat 4 times the size of it? Very ammusing the lil girl went straight for the throat kill, "ummm it's all ready dead":lol2:


No i havnt! do it again and video it for us you selfish man! =)


----------



## em_40

FelixM said:


> No, they just seem to interact so much more. Leos just look at you vacantly. The snake explores you.


That is not my experience with leopard geckos :O I never wanted one, but my OH got one and she's the friendliest, most inquisitive little thing we own now :lol2:


----------



## azza23

Rhianna.J said:


> No i havnt! do it again and video it for us you selfish man! =)


i will do, the babies struggled to open the rat up until dad came over and ripped its head off with one bite, were sick arnt we?:lol2:


----------



## FelixM

Could you keep a ferret in two 4X2X2 viv stacked with holes and bits of wood to let them through? It would make it a 4X4X2 I guess.


----------



## Chris18

FelixM said:


> Could you keep a ferret in two 4X2X2 viv stacked with holes and bits of wood to let them through? It would make it a 4X4X2 I guess.


Wood holds smell so it's probably going to end up stinking, apart from that as long as it has excessive ventilation then I don't see a welfare issues atleast. there is better enclosures suited for the job though : victory:


----------



## Rhianna.J

Chris18 said:


> Wood holds smell so it's probably going to end up stinking, apart from that as long as it has excessive ventilation then I don't see a welfare issues atleast. there is better enclosures suited for the job though : victory:


would it not be just the same as a hutch though? Outdoor hutches are made of wood?


----------



## azza23

FelixM said:


> Could you keep a ferret in two 4X2X2 viv stacked with holes and bits of wood to let them through? It would make it a 4X4X2 I guess.


Id say no mate, 1st reason is if the ferret decides to not bother using litter trays or takes a while to learn you will have a minging rotten patch in 1 corner, unless you replace the glass or top for mesh or drill a hole every cm all over the viv then ventalation will be a issue, and as chris said it will stink mate, you can get a massive 2nd hand hutch for 30 quid, i know people do it but ferrets are not suitable in the house its not a natural climate for them, house ferrets are always smaller and less fluffy


----------



## azza23

Rhianna.J said:


> would it not be just the same as a hutch though? Outdoor hutches are made of wood?


But hutches have a massive mesh door on and are weather proof vivs ent :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Rhianna.J

azza23 said:


> But hutches have a massive mesh door on and are weather proof vivs ent :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Good point! haha 

My 2 are in the house for now. Bailey an angora and ive heard they get chills due to no undercoat, but we are hopefully *fingers crossed* moving into a nice house with garage and big gardens soon, so i was planning on keeping them in the garage at nightimes with access to one of the gardens during the summer months?


----------



## naz_pixie

Rhianna.J said:


> Good point! haha
> 
> My 2 are in the house for now. Bailey an angora and ive heard they get chills due to no undercoat, but we are hopefully *fingers crossed* moving into a nice house with garage and big gardens soon, so i was planning on keeping them in the garage at nightimes with access to one of the gardens during the summer months?


 This may sound like a stupid thing to point out.. but make sure the garage isnt in use... Cant keep animals in a garage used for cars, the fumes from driving the car in and out are seriuisly damaging! Though expect you realised that.. just wantes to point it out incase somone else reading it doesnt or what not!! 

X x


----------



## azza23

Rhianna.J said:


> Good point! haha
> 
> My 2 are in the house for now. Bailey an angora and ive heard they get chills due to no undercoat, but we are hopefully *fingers crossed* moving into a nice house with garage and big gardens soon, so i was planning on keeping them in the garage at nightimes with access to one of the gardens during the summer months?


why only the summer months, ferrets much prefer cooler weather, in the winter mine are always out playing in the rain and ice/snow, in the summer or warm spring/autum days they seem to sleep more hiding out in there hutch or sleeping in the shade were its cooler, anything over 20c they hate, there far more comfortable at 5c - 10c they grow really thick coats like a polar bear in the winter aswell and are well soft and cuddly: victory:


----------



## naz_pixie

FelixM said:


> Could you keep a ferret in two 4X2X2 viv stacked with holes and bits of wood to let them through? It would make it a 4X4X2 I guess.


Alao remeber its imoortant to have aplit levels/hamocks ect, ao they cant fall to far... As there clumsy buggers! Especialy if there tired! Mine fall all over the bloody place when they first wake up! Christ iv even seen them fall out of bed! Lol her face was hilariuos! Lol

Personaly i would say a viv is a no.. its just not really suitable..

Most people on here keep theres outside so not many pics/info about indoor cages if you secide to take that route.. its odd, on the ferret forum i use its about 50/50 indoor and outdoor..

Just to share the advice i was given from our ferret rescue. Is better to keep girls if inside as indoor cages just arnt big enough for big hobs! Though a pair of small adult hobs could be okay... Plus we made sure to adopt ferrets that had been longterm indoor ferrets, as i didnt really feel it was fair takeing a pair who are uses to being outside.. though that was just my feelings..
Personaly mine are kept indoors, we dont have a garden, when we do we will be building them a secure outdoor play area but i think im likely to always have there main enclusure indoors, firstly for security issues and second because they've been kept inside for a long time (atleast for aslong as we know of there history) and are very used to there always being people around ect.. 

This is my setup.. its just over 3'x2'x5'..
And they have aprox 3-4 hours a day out running round the house..


----------



## naz_pixie

azza23 said:


> why only the summer months, ferrets much prefer cooler weather, in the winter mine are always out playing in the rain and ice/snow, in the summer or warm spring/autum days they seem to sleep more hiding out in there hutch or sleeping in the shade were its cooler, anything over 20c they hate, there far more comfortable at 5c - 10c they grow really thick coats like a polar bear in the winter aswell and are well soft and cuddly: victory:


Azza im assuming its the angora shes worried about? Angoras have very long top coat hair but do not grow the thick under layer that normal ferrets use to keep warm.. though im not sure how much of a difference that makes? They still have a tone of fur so would still expect hot weather to be an issue? Iv not looked in to angoras much.. x


----------



## azza23

naz_pixie said:


> Alao remeber its imoortant to have aplit levels/hamocks ect, ao they cant fall to far... As there clumsy buggers! Especialy if there tired! Mine fall all over the bloody place when they first wake up! Christ iv even seen them fall out of bed! Lol her face was hilariuos! Lol
> 
> Personaly i would say a viv is a no.. its just not really suitable..
> 
> Most people on here keep theres outside so not many pics/info about indoor cages if you secide to take that route.. its odd, on the ferret forum i use its about 50/50 indoor and outdoor..
> 
> Just to share the advice i was given from our ferret rescue. Is better to keep girls if inside as indoor cages just arnt big enough for big hobs! Though a pair of small adult hobs could be okay... Plus we made sure to adopt ferrets that had been longterm indoor ferrets, as i didnt really feel it was fair takeing a pair who are uses to being outside.. though that was just my feelings..
> Personaly mine are kept indoors, we dont have a garden, when we do we will be building them a secure outdoor play area but i think im likely to always have there main enclusure indoors, firstly for security issues and second because they've been kept inside for a long time (atleast for aslong as we know of there history) and are very used to there always being people around ect..
> 
> This is my setup.. its just over 3'x2'x5'..
> And they have aprox 3-4 hours a day out running round the house..
> 
> image


i love the setup, looks massive :notworthy:


----------



## azza23

naz_pixie said:


> Azza im assuming its the angora shes worried about? Angoras have very long top coat hair but do not grow the thick under layer that normal ferrets use to keep warm.. though im not sure how much of a difference that makes? They still have a tone of fur so would still expect hot weather to be an issue? Iv not looked in to angoras much.. x


ohhhhhhhhhhhh, i know nothing about angora's i just thought they were expesive ferrets, :lol2:


----------



## naz_pixie

azza23 said:


> i love the setup, looks massive :notworthy:


Thanks hun!! Means quite a lot from you as i know you dont really agree with indoor setups!
I spent quite a lot of time finding the biggest cage i could.. you can see one of mine on the bottom half.. though she is a rather small jill.



azza23 said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhh, i know nothing about angora's i just thought they were expesive ferrets, :lol2:


He he lol! The way i see them, There almost like a sub species, i belive they were originaly bred from one line showing a fur mutation (i think in sweden? Though my memory is pants!) Then they were sold to the fur traid qho continued there breeding to develope the longest coats possible.. full angoras have a few physical charecteristics of there own, including lack of under coat, ecetremerly long coats and an extra nasal crease.. which i personaly think makes there noses seem a bit disfigured.. im not sure about any health issues, i spose i would expect some considering there history, though from what i have read there no more susseptable to health issues than normal ferrets.. like i said iv not read that much on them so havent yet made up an opinion.. theres a lady on here who specialises in breeding angoras x


----------



## azza23

naz_pixie said:


> Thanks hun!! Means quite a lot from you as i know you dont really agree with indoor setups!
> I spent quite a lot of time finding the biggest cage i could.. you can see one of mine on the bottom half.. though she is a rather small jill.
> 
> 
> 
> He he lol! The way i see them, There almost like a sub species, i belive they were originaly bred from one line showing a fur mutation (i think in sweden? Though my memory is pants!) Then they were sold to the fur traid qho continued there breeding to develope the longest coats possible.. full angoras have a few physical charecteristics of there own, including lack of under coat, ecetremerly long coats and an extra nasal crease.. which i personaly think makes there noses seem a bit disfigured.. im not sure about any health issues, i spose i would expect some considering there history, though from what i have read there no more susseptable to health issues than normal ferrets.. like i iv not read that much on them so dont really havent yet made up an opinion.. theres a lady on here who specialises in breeding angoras?


Im not against keeping ferrets indoors if they have always been kept indoors, its when people rehome outdoor ferrets and keep them in the house, also its proven that outdoor ferrets are generally more healthy and have better fur condition and also they only come into season once a year and not twice, its not so much the temps of indoors but the light cycle with palys a big part in a ferrets cycles, your cage is amaizing tho, 


so angora's are basically "pedigree" ferrets, i know they look a little different facially and have longer hair as ive met a few, just know nothing about them, cheers for filling me in, may have to research them to see what all the fuss is about : victory:


----------



## naz_pixie

azza23 said:


> Im not against keeping ferrets indoors if they have always been kept indoors, its when people rehome outdoor ferrets and keep them in the house, also its proven that outdoor ferrets are generally more healthy and have better fur condition and also they only come into season once a year and not twice, its not so much the temps of indoors but the light cycle with palys a big part in a ferrets cycles, your cage is amaizing tho,
> 
> 
> so angora's are basically "pedigree" ferrets, i know they look a little different facially and have longer hair as ive met a few, just know nothing about them, cheers for filling me in, may have to research them to see what all the fuss is about : victory:



Well when i went to the rescue i explained and asked for indoories as nit wanting to take outdoor ferrets ans put them in a cage.. the woman was a little surprised about this consideration as aparently im the first to have asked.. i just think a new homes stressfull enough without a whole new lifestyle!
When i got them 2 months ago there fur was awfull! Rough, dry, thin.. previous home were being fed a very cheap unbranded food and also lots of ferret wheat treats?, i got them on vitalin and there hair imorooved great, pixiea in partixular is lovely and glossy and smooth and just starting to thicken too... Pebbles has imorooved loads to but is still quite course comoared to pixies.. is there anything in particular that really helps healthy coats do you kniw? Im still slowly working on a kibble to meat transition.. but there very stuck in there ways so its a very slow process...


----------



## Rhianna.J

naz_pixie said:


> Azza im assuming its the angora shes worried about? Angoras have very long top coat hair but do not grow the thick under layer that normal ferrets use to keep warm.. though im not sure how much of a difference that makes? They still have a tone of fur so would still expect hot weather to be an issue? Iv not looked in to angoras much.. x


Yeah its the angora that stops me from having them out all the time. They are prone to chills due to not having the warmer undercoat. The top coat is basically waterproofing, the undercoat is insulation. You can see her skin if you brush her fur upwards, however with Spook, you cannot see his skin unless you go for a right old dig around in his fur. 



naz_pixie said:


> The way i see them, There almost like a sub species, i belive they were originaly bred from one line showing a fur mutation (i think in sweden? Though my memory is pants!) Then they were sold to the fur traid qho continued there breeding to develope the longest coats possible.. full angoras have a few physical charecteristics of there own, including lack of under coat, ecetremerly long coats and an extra nasal crease.. which i personaly think makes there noses seem a bit disfigured.. im not sure about any health issues, i spose i would expect some considering there history, though from what i have read there no more susseptable to health issues than normal ferrets.. like i said iv not read that much on them so havent yet made up an opinion.. theres a lady on here who specialises in breeding angoras x





azza23 said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhh, i know nothing about angora's i just thought they were expesive ferrets, :lol2:



Yeah they kind of are a subspecies i guess. Full angoras have really long fur, an extra fold in their nose (a cleft) fur that comes onto the nose, or out of the nostrils, and no undercoat. The nose also kind of looks like a ski-slope if you look at them from a side angle. So yeah, compared to a normal ferret, they have a freaky little nose! lol 










Health issues seem to be far and few between. Alot of the anti-angora parade harp on about health problems, but when asked about them, no one can name a single health issue with the ferret itself. Infact, most of my research into them has come back with they have no more or less health issues then a normal ferret, infact, some are even healthier. 

The only problems as such they have are due to having no undercoats, drafts and chills can be problematic (hence me keeping her indoors for now *yes, i know about the cars Nax-pixie! haha* ) and also full angora females struggle to produce enough milk to feed a large litter of kits, so alot of breeders sometimes get a foster mum ferret to help out, or supply extra milk for the babies. Half angora females dont seem to have this issue, its only full angoras. 

You get alot of people very anti about angoras, due to the fact when they were first produced, serious inbreeding happened to produce them and prove the inheritance of the long fur. But none of those people, despite their schpeal about how unhealthy and health problem ridden they are, can actually name a single health problem associated with angoras. 

Bailey is huge for her age. She is about 16 weeks odd now and about the size of a decent sized jill now. She has her angora head (thick and fluffy like a bear) but her long back fur is yet to come in properly. I should probably weigh her.


----------



## naz_pixie

Wow she looks like shes already bigger than both my jills! One of mines tiny though lol! But sheblooks like a chunky monster!! And shes gorgeous hun! X x


----------



## Funnyferret

I've got 3 beautiful poley sisters looking for a forever home soon if anyone's interested.


----------



## azza23

right so the hob i have i rehomed with the jill because he was kept with 12 ferrets but was a bully and the jill was the only one he would tollerate, he loves the cats, loves my 7 year old daughter, loves me the misses and any other human that comes through the door but apparently last owners said he does not tollerate other ferrets especially other hobs, he was such a good dad to his kits, would clean them take them food and take them back to the nest when they wondered, ive kept one of the polecat hobs from the litter "his son" and now the lil hob is growing up my big hob "dad" is showing his true colours, been kicking the crap out of him all day, dragging him around the garden and keeping him in his mouth for ages and will not let go unless i spray him with the hose pipe, he's not hurting him and the lil kit is giving as good as he gets even tho hes only 11 weeks old and tiny compared to dad, now what am i going to do, i dont want to seperate them as i only have 3 ferrets now and dont want one to be alone, only thing i can think of is to get dad castrated asap as i beleive its to many male hormones flying around, the plan is to get both "snipped" but lil hob (no name yet so name ideas welcome) is still very young and dont want to neuture him until he's atleast a year old, anyone with *experience* with this have any advice or tricks to stop the bullying:notworthy:


----------



## Rhianna.J

I have *no experience of this at all with ferrets*, but with gliders, when the dominant male is challenged (Aka Dad) by another male (often a son who is old enough to leave the nest) when his female is around, he will do exactly the same behaviour, except with gliders, the dad will 9 times out of ten succeed in killing the son. 

The only way in gliders you get around this is neutering, but as you said with ferrets, they need to be a certain age really. The only thing i would say i would recommend (and again, i have *no experience of this with ferrets at all,* just going off gliders) would be to neuter the dad and leave son intact. If dad is the problem ferret and has a history of being aggressive to hobs in the past, it may just be him, rather then 2 male hormones around. If you were planning on neutering dad anyways, give it ago, if anything at least it will settle him down and then if little hob causes no problems, then he can wait until he is due his snip. =) 

What colour is "Little Hob?"


----------



## azza23

Rhianna.J said:


> I have *no experience of this at all with ferrets*, but with gliders, when the dominant male is challenged (Aka Dad) by another male (often a son who is old enough to leave the nest) when his female is around, he will do exactly the same behaviour, except with gliders, the dad will 9 times out of ten succeed in killing the son.
> 
> The only way in gliders you get around this is neutering, but as you said with ferrets, they need to be a certain age really. The only thing i would say i would recommend (and again, i have *no experience of this with ferrets at all,* just going off gliders) would be to neuter the dad and leave son intact. If dad is the problem ferret and has a history of being aggressive to hobs in the past, it may just be him, rather then 2 male hormones around. If you were planning on neutering dad anyways, give it ago, if anything at least it will settle him down and then if little hob causes no problems, then he can wait until he is due his snip. =)
> 
> What colour is "Little Hob?"


Ye thats what im thinking, dad snipp, son left for the time being, see i have a bit of experience with ferrets but not with this, obviously ferrets are naturally ruff with each other and to some inexperienced people ruff play can look like there fighting when there not, earlier it got very heated were i had to split them up and dad would just not let go of son, serious lock jaw, i had to offer him a chick to get him to release wich i know isnt good as it seems like im rewarding him but the water wasnt working, also its only out of the hutch in the garden and not in the hutch wich is wierd, in the hutch they sit and cuddle, the babys got a few cuts grazes on his neck and back now, nothing deep or serious but still worrying, hmmmmmmm, vets tommoz i think to get daddy booked in,

babys a polecat with a very white face and neck :2thumb:


----------



## Rhianna.J

Yeah i think if he drew blood he meant business like! 

Hmmmm, what about:-

Hades
Hannibal
Doogie (my dads ferrets were both called Doogie, after Doogie Howser, as was my mothers dog)
Mocha


----------



## FelixM

naz_pixie said:


> Alao remeber its imoortant to have aplit levels/hamocks ect, ao they cant fall to far... As there clumsy buggers! Especialy if there tired! Mine fall all over the bloody place when they first wake up! Christ iv even seen them fall out of bed! Lol her face was hilariuos! Lol
> 
> Personaly i would say a viv is a no.. its just not really suitable..
> 
> Most people on here keep theres outside so not many pics/info about indoor cages if you secide to take that route.. its odd, on the ferret forum i use its about 50/50 indoor and outdoor..
> 
> Just to share the advice i was given from our ferret rescue. Is better to keep girls if inside as indoor cages just arnt big enough for big hobs! Though a pair of small adult hobs could be okay... Plus we made sure to adopt ferrets that had been longterm indoor ferrets, as i didnt really feel it was fair takeing a pair who are uses to being outside.. though that was just my feelings..
> Personaly mine are kept indoors, we dont have a garden, when we do we will be building them a secure outdoor play area but i think im likely to always have there main enclusure indoors, firstly for security issues and second because they've been kept inside for a long time (atleast for aslong as we know of there history) and are very used to there always being people around ect..
> 
> This is my setup.. its just over 3'x2'x5'..
> And they have aprox 3-4 hours a day out running round the house..
> 
> image


Do you let them just run around without having to be in a certain area? I would be worried if I did as I would expect to lose them! Is it better to keep either two girls, two boys or one girl one boy? How often do they breed as I wouldn't want loads of baby ferrets which I couldn't cater for!


----------



## azza23

FelixM said:


> Do you let them just run around without having to be in a certain area? I would be worried if I did as I would expect to lose them! Is it better to keep either two girls, two boys or one girl one boy? How often do they breed as I wouldn't want loads of baby ferrets which I couldn't cater for!


best combonation is 2 neutered hobs (males) :2thumb:


----------



## FelixM

But aren't they larger than females? This would warrant a larger cage and if I were ever to get ferrets, they would need be kept indoors. Aren't hobs more aggressive than females?


----------



## azza23

FelixM said:


> But aren't they larger than females? This would warrant a larger cage and if I were ever to get ferrets, they would need be kept indoors. Aren't hobs more aggressive than females?


Males - loving, affectionate, chilled, love people, clumsy, doppy (generally)

Females - Like to do there own thing, would rather be left to own devices generally more nippy and stuborn, far more inteligent and very very stubborn

In my experience and others hobs are far better as a pet, also yes they do grow bigger, twice the size,


----------



## FelixM

How big is twice the size? I read 45cmTL


----------



## azza23

FelixM said:


> How big is twice the size? I read 45cmTL


i dont know, yeah about 45ish cm sounds right, like a small long cat, and 1.5-3 kg: victory:


----------



## Funnyferret

azza23 said:


> anyone with *experience* with this have any advice or tricks to stop the bullying:notworthy:


teach him kung fu. :lol2:

Here's my new addition to the gang...his name's Eddie. He might need to learn a bit of the old kung fu himself if his dad starts picking on him...

kits pictures by nickr9 - Photobucket


----------



## naz_pixie

Azza, no experience at all but every thread i have read in a simular vien says, remove hob, have him neutered and return to group six weeks latter when hormones have settled, kits hormones wont be an issue till next year and then you can do the same thing again.


----------



## azza23

naz_pixie said:


> Azza, no experience at all but every thread i have read in a simular vien says, remove hob, have him neutered and return to group six weeks latter when hormones have settled, kits hormones wont be an issue till next year and then you can do the same thing again.


Thats exactly what i thought cheers


----------



## naz_pixie

azza23 said:


> Thats exactly what i thought cheers


Good luck with his vet trip!


----------



## azza23

naz_pixie said:


> Good luck with his vet trip!


cheers, always feel bad when male animals have to get chopped, i mean how would i like it if someone took a scalpul to my balls, :gasp::gasp:


----------



## Montage_Morphs

azza23 said:


> cheers, always feel bad when male animals have to get chopped, i mean how would i like it if someone took a scalpul to my balls, :gasp::gasp:


Would you rather have them and know you could NEVER use them, or not have them and never miss them?


----------



## azza23

Montage_Morphs said:


> Would you rather have them and know you could NEVER use them, or not have them and never miss them?


when the female was in season he used them alot, on her, my foot, my daughters teddy, even tried in on with the cat, :lol2: but yeah, i get what ur saying


----------



## Funnyferret

azza23 said:


> cheers, always feel bad when male animals have to get chopped, i mean how would i like it if someone took a scalpul to my balls, :gasp::gasp:


2 more months and he will come out of season naturally. It might be worth waiting and let them live together over winter, then just hope it does'nt kick off at the start of next year when they both come back into season again. At least by then they'll have had time to make friends.


----------



## azza23

Funnyferret said:


> 2 more months and he will come out of season naturally. It might be worth waiting and let them live together over winter, then just hope it does'nt kick off at the start of next year when they both come back into season again. At least by then they'll have had time to make friends.


ye, also ive been watching them today and dad isnt fully to blame, the kit was just hanging off his cheek squeeling when i went out, dont know if it was a retaliation or them both just getting there place straight in the group


----------



## Montage_Morphs

azza23 said:


> when the female was in season he used them alot, on her, my foot, my daughters teddy, even tried in on with the cat, :lol2: but yeah, i get what ur saying


LOL! Randy wee ferret...


----------



## Rhianna.J

Azza you know when you fed the rat to the little ones? Was it a reject from one of your reptiles, or did you defrost it especially for the ferrets? 

I ask because my bigger royal refused a rat the other day (very odd) and i nearly gave it to Spook (he seems to be quite thin around his hips) but wasnt sure if i should as it had been in the viv all night. Just so i know for next time? The act of putting a untouched medium rat i had just bought the day earlier into the bin was so wasteful!


----------



## azza23

Rhianna.J said:


> Azza you know when you fed the rat to the little ones? Was it a reject from one of your reptiles, or did you defrost it especially for the ferrets?
> 
> I ask because my bigger royal refused a rat the other day (very odd) and i nearly gave it to Spook (he seems to be quite thin around his hips) but wasnt sure if i should as it had been in the viv all night. Just so i know for next time? The act of putting a untouched medium rat i had just bought the day earlier into the bin was so wasteful!


I defrosted them esspecially for th ferrets, but a rejected rat from your snakes would be fine, better than binning it, i hate waste:2thumb:


----------



## Rhianna.J

azza23 said:


> I defrosted them esspecially for th ferrets, but a rejected rat from your snakes would be fine, better than binning it, i hate waste:2thumb:


Thankyou! Il remember that for next time! I hate waste too!


----------



## azza23

Rhianna.J said:


> Thankyou! Il remember that for next time! I hate waste too!


Ferrets digestive tracts are so strong they can eat anything, mine are always stashing food around the garden and eating it a week later, they seem to like it matured a bit,


----------



## Rhianna.J

I just gave Spook 2 of the small mice i had leftover in the fridge from when i had hognoses. All my royals eat rat weaners or above, and my milk is on XL mice, so ive got about 10 small mice in the freezer no one will eat....until now. ;p

Spook LOVED the 2 mice! Its amazing how strong their jaws are however! Now he has a nice little fat belly and im a less worried mum! Gonna get some day old chicks when im back at work now after seeing how much he enjoyed his little supplement! 

Im actually half hoping one of the snakes ive fed tonight doesnt eat so i can give him another one! lol


----------



## x Sarah x

Aye i go away for a couple months and this thread dies a death! 

What's up in the fer't world then? 

When i left i had just got my first 2 ferrets, now i have 10! :2thumb:


----------



## Jayne2269

Wow 10!

Im now the proud owner of a Jill I got from a rescue, she is scrummy yummy


----------



## Chris18

Got my two a new house today 










Here's Ben enjoying it lol!


----------



## x Sarah x

Ahhh brill, i (and my fella) built ours weekend before last, 12 x 5ft, split into two as i have two groups, 7 and 3.
Bullet proof reinforced steel roof, Plywood panels, hardwood frame, 3mm steel mesh...thats what you get for living with an engineer! everythings industrial stylee, lol










With winter cover down









With night time lights on


----------



## Chris18

x Sarah x said:


> Ahhh brill, i (and my fella) built ours weekend before last, 12 x 5ft, split into two as i have two groups, 7 and 3.
> Bullet proof reinforced steel roof, Plywood panels, hardwood frame, 3mm steel mesh...thats what you get for living with an engineer! everythings industrial stylee, lol
> 
> image
> 
> With winter cover down
> image
> 
> With night time lights on
> image
> 
> image


Jesus! You show off :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I love it, wish my mum would give me the space for something like that!
They're seriously lucky! Well done :2thumb:


----------



## x Sarah x

Thanks, i can't take all the credit though, all i did was paint it and put a few screw in.
I did however manage to put the drill through a couple hundred pounds worth of curt material, hense the patch in the top right :blush: whoops.

Here's some pics of the gang minus the 4 i picked up yesterday evening and Charlie and Keela as haven't taken pic of them yet!

Bang!









Donny


















Seamus says: Can haz ball now?









Yay my ball









William









Seamus


----------



## x Sarah x

Impatient Dilwyn got tired of waiting for attention so climbed my leg for it


















Seamus in the pool



























William









Dilwyn









Seamus



























Wakey wakey in the old coop but i thought it was so cute


----------



## LolaBunny

Been a while since I posted.. but here's a little update. 

I had my 2 little ones outside, until some idiot, opened there houses, and, set them loose. it happened before when i used to keep rabbits. 

I found koda eating ferret food in the shed. 
And I have an allyway that runs behind my house with my back gate backing onto it, koko was at the bottom of the ally. 
I must admit, I havnt been getting on brilliantly with koko, its taken time, im still working on it, shebwas very nippy, 
But, that day, she ran to me. Ignored all of the kids trying to get close to her,.and.came to me. 
To be honest, brougjt tears to my eyes, and, I've decided to move them inside. 

So, indoor cages. Let's see youra, or, links to good ones/recommended ones 



I know the cage they are in is small now, 
They have the run of the dining room. And love chasing my fish in though the glass of my tank. 

But, im not about.to rush into buying a cage, to only find out that its crappy.


----------



## naz_pixie

naz_pixie said:


> Alao remeber its imoortant to have aplit levels/hamocks ect, ao they cant fall to far... As there clumsy buggers! Especialy if there tired! Mine fall all over the bloody place when they first wake up! Christ iv even seen them fall out of bed! Lol her face was hilariuos! Lol
> 
> Personaly i would say a viv is a no.. its just not really suitable..
> 
> Most people on here keep theres outside so not many pics/info about indoor cages if you secide to take that route.. its odd, on the ferret forum i use its about 50/50 indoor and outdoor..
> 
> Just to share the advice i was given from our ferret rescue. Is better to keep girls if inside as indoor cages just arnt big enough for big hobs! Though a pair of small adult hobs could be okay... Plus we made sure to adopt ferrets that had been longterm indoor ferrets, as i didnt really feel it was fair takeing a pair who are uses to being outside.. though that was just my feelings..
> Personaly mine are kept indoors, we dont have a garden, when we do we will be building them a secure outdoor play area but i think im likely to always have there main enclusure indoors, firstly for security issues and second because they've been kept inside for a long time (atleast for aslong as we know of there history) and are very used to there always being people around ect..
> 
> This is my setup.. its just over 3'x2'x5'..
> And they have aprox 3-4 hours a day out running round the house..


Princessyoshi, heres mine, posted a few pages back!!! Is a good cage, and a nice space.. i think most indoor cages are too small but there are 3 or 4 in this style/size that i really love!
Rrp was £250, but you can get one for about £145 which is a very good price! ( can get you links ect if yoy want them) 

And yor two are looking gorgeous! I have a difficult girl too, and i know it can be very hard and then i feel guilty for thinking shes hard work! But it is improving with time and yours are young so will learn fast as long as you put the work in! Consitency is key!! Second to that is ranting on here when your fed up!! Lol

Sarah all your boys look awesome!! Im in love with there enclosure!! Would love to build something like that when we have a garden! You got yours just a few weeks before me, i cant belive you have 10 already!!! Though to be fair my my energy goes in to pixies behaviuoral issues and untill that sorted im pretty sure she wont accept another ferret.. which is sad as pebbles is so social and i think another friend qould be great for her!! Im kind of jeajous of you having all gorgeous boys!! They seem to be mu h easier than girls... Though i wouldnt give up on my monster!! But yeah awesome pics!! Well done!!



I put up a thread to intro mine propperly and updates... Meant to put a link here but forgot so here it is...
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...3917-finaly-officialy-introducing-my-new.html

And il pop a couple of pics here...

Pebbles...








Pixie...









This one shows how small my baby pebbles is.. shes actualy 3+ shes just a small girl.. i actualy have tiny hands too lol..










X


----------



## x Sarah x

Very sweet, the boys have been hard work, As you can see Charlie never did get on with them hense split enclosure, though he has improved considerably he just won't accept other ferrets. 
We did manage to get Keela with him, he bullied her at first until she lost her temper and floored him, now if he tries it on she only has to snap and he retreats. We've just got a second jill, Abby. She is smaller than Keela and nervous of Charlie, but true to jill form she won't back down and has already had him on his back a few times, but she is very vocal and sounds like she's being murdered when Charlie goes near her! She's only been here since Tuesday though so hoping she settles once she knows she's in control.

I also picked up 3 more hobs, a silver mitt called Edward and two 10 week old kits as yet unnamed, so yes grand total of 10 now!
Edwards causing a few issues, Seamus is miserable, and Ed keeps trying to bully the other bys besides Dil. But again he's only been here 2 days so hopefully he'll settle.

Some pics of the newbs, and one of Charlie.
Ed


















The kits both hobs



























Tiny Abby



























and Charlie


----------



## Chris18

They're all so cute everyone!
Sarah, where did you get your tubing?


----------



## x Sarah x

B&Q Drainage pipe, 25metres cost 55 quid, got loads left over to flog


----------



## Chris18

x Sarah x said:


> B&Q Drainage pipe, 25metres cost 55 quid, got loads left over to flog


That's the exact stuff I'm looking at. I can't justify buying 25 metres though when I know I don't need that much.
I've asked if anyone in the local area wanted some for a reduced price per foot so I don't get some wasted. If I have small pieces left over I'd donate them to a rescues but I know i'd have over half left :bash:
It's £70 on the website


----------



## LolaBunny

naz_pixie said:


> Princessyoshi, heres mine, posted a few pages back!!! Is a good cage, and a nice space.. i think most indoor cages are too small but there are 3 or 4 in this style/size that i really love!
> Rrp was £250, but you can get one for about £145 which is a very good price! ( can get you links ect if yoy want them)
> 
> And yor two are looking gorgeous! I have a difficult girl too, and i know it can be very hard and then i feel guilty for thinking shes hard work! But it is improving with time and yours are young so will learn fast as long as you put the work in! Consitency is key!! Second to that is ranting on here when your fed up!! Lol
> 
> Sarah all your boys look awesome!! Im in love with there enclosure!! Would love to build something like that when we have a garden! You got yours just a few weeks before me, i cant belive you have 10 already!!! Though to be fair my my energy goes in to pixies behaviuoral issues and untill that sorted im pretty sure she wont accept another ferret.. which is sad as pebbles is so social and i think another friend qould be great for her!! Im kind of jeajous of you having all gorgeous boys!! They seem to be mu h easier than girls... Though i wouldnt give up on my monster!! But yeah awesome pics!! Well done!!
> 
> 
> 
> I put up a thread to intro mine propperly and updates... Meant to put a link here but forgot so here it is...
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...3917-finaly-officialy-introducing-my-new.html
> 
> And il pop a couple of pics here...
> 
> Pebbles...
> image
> Pixie...
> image
> 
> This one shows how small my baby pebbles is.. shes actualy 3+ shes just a small girl.. i actualy have tiny hands too lol..
> 
> image
> 
> X


Links would be ace please! 

Yeah, she's was free to a good home, very skittish, when out, she would stay as far away from me as possible. 
But, since shes been in witg my other one, she has calmed down loads. It's like shes different ferret 
and they get along ace. 

Koda is amazing with my little boy too, whom crawls around with koda following him, jumping on his back, abd bailey just laughs his head off. Ovbs supervised. 
So glad i have them now haha ace pets


----------



## naz_pixie

Am away atm, will get back tomoro, so will put the link up then.. have a discount card/number thing i will give you too.. a bit of a heads up, a few people on a different forum waere saying every supplier of the large cages are currently out of stock, im guessing because its kit season and loads of people are buying cages at the same time! But they should obviuosly come back in stock very soon, il check it and send you them tomorrow x


----------



## LolaBunny

naz_pixie said:


> Am away atm, will get back tomoro, so will put the link up then.. have a discount card/number thing i will give you too.. a bit of a heads up, a few people on a different forum waere saying every supplier of the large cages are currently out of stock, im guessing because its kit season and loads of people are buying cages at the same time! But they should obviuosly come back in stock very soon, il check it and send you them tomorrow x


Cheers hun! 

Don't mind them having run of the dining room for a few weeks  in the mean time, I can be stocking up on toys for it haha. 

I'm addicted to buying them stuff!


----------



## x Sarah x

Chris18 said:


> That's the exact stuff I'm looking at. I can't justify buying 25 metres though when I know I don't need that much.
> I've asked if anyone in the local area wanted some for a reduced price per foot so I don't get some wasted. If I have small pieces left over I'd donate them to a rescues but I know i'd have over half left :bash:
> It's £70 on the website


Yeah we went expecting to pay 70 after looking on the web but it was 55 when we got there, not sure if it was on sale or something.


----------



## Chris18

x Sarah x said:


> Yeah we went expecting to pay 70 after looking on the web but it was 55 when we got there, not sure if it was on sale or something.


Hopefully it's cheaper in store then!
I have to travel all the way to cardiff to fetch it as the local hasn't stocked it. It's great stuff though so worth it.
Do your Hobs fit in it ok? It's a bit on the narrow side?


----------



## x Sarah x

Its perfect for all my ferrets and i do have a large hob.

As long as you check the size as there is 80mm stuff too which is too small.


----------



## Chris18

Went and got it yesterday and put it in today.
It's awesome stuff, a bit expensive but worth every penny as it's hardy so will last forever!

They've enjoyed running around them.

I made a donut out of one of the pieces, cabled tied two ends together and cut a hole in the top and they go round and round chasing each other :lol2:

Also, it's taken me since February for this to happen but Ben finally trusts me enough to fall asleep on me! I'm so happy. He's still wrist biting really bad and it's too unbearable to just ignore it so I don't know if it's going to fix itself or not but oh well


----------



## x Sarah x

Few of the gang from today, all getting very fat and fluffy ready for winter

Charlie and Keela









Keela









Charlie and Keela









Dooks













































Bam


----------



## x Sarah x

Edward


















Seamus









Abby













































William


----------



## Rach1

I'd really like a ferret or two/three LOL
but we only have a back yard... i would prefer to keep them outdoors but dont know if theyd get enough exercise!
how do you guys ensure they get the full exercise quota they need?


----------



## x Sarah x

Well first and foremost, more than one ferret!
They will play together and keep each other active when your not around to entertain them, the more ferrets you have, the less time you actually NEED to spend with them.

It can be difficult to play with them if your garden is not ferret proof, you could bring them indoors if you have a secure room, but they do smell a little even when neutered, depends how much it bothers you.

We opted for larger enclosures, aviary type so that we can actually get in with them and close the door, this way we can throw them around and they can run riot without that worry.

Other option would be to treat them like rabbits, keep them in a large hutch/shed and have a separate built ferret proof exercise area to put them in for play time with lots of toys and things to do.

and also there is the option of walking them, if you get them young you can harness them and take them for walks around your garden or outside your home if the are vaccinated and your aware of distemper outbreaks etc.


----------



## Rach1

I certainly wouldnt keep any social animal on it's own.
The first bit was more sort of cheeky jokey.
You know... I may get a ferret or two or three.

Anyways!
Thanks for the reply.
I will have to think about it.... It will need very careful planning if we were to get some.

Maybe one to leave until the rats have passed away.


----------



## Rhianna.J

We should all put pics of our ferrets sporting their new winter coats up!


----------



## em_40

Chris18 said:


> Got my two a new house today
> 
> image
> 
> Here's Ben enjoying it lol!
> 
> image


What size is that and where'd you get it? I like it


----------



## Chris18

em_40 said:


> What size is that and where'd you get it? I like it


It's 5x7x6(h) and I got it custom made in Bridgend


----------



## x Sarah x

Well ferrets 11 and 12 came to live with us yesterday.

We went over to the rescue to buy some new beds and hammocks, always with a carry cage in tow just in case 

I said to them, take me through all the long stays and so came Dyna and Skittles, Dyna has been at the rescue for nearly 8 months now and Skittle who was paired with her around 4 months ago when he arrived.
Both albino's, they're so hard to rehome.

Lovely little ferrets, friendly and went in with one of our groups with no issues whatsoever, shared a bowl of lambs lung and egg, then all went to sleep in the big hammock together, no problem.

No idea how such nice wee things can be in rescue that long, but i'm just happy they have a home for Christmas and a home for life!

Photobucket is playing up so you'll have to wait for pics.


----------



## ruthyg

x Sarah x said:


> Well ferrets 11 and 12 came to live with us yesterday.
> 
> We went over to the rescue to buy some new beds and hammocks, always with a carry cage in tow just in case
> 
> I said to them, take me through all the long stays and so came Dyna and Skittles, Dyna has been at the rescue for nearly 8 months now and Skittle who was paired with her around 4 months ago when he arrived.
> Both albino's, they're so hard to rehome.
> 
> Lovely little ferrets, friendly and went in with one of our groups with no issues whatsoever, shared a bowl of lambs lung and egg, then all went to sleep in the big hammock together, no problem.
> 
> No idea how such nice wee things can be in rescue that long, but i'm just happy they have a home for Christmas and a home for life!
> 
> Photobucket is playing up so you'll have to wait for pics.


Did they come from South Cheshire? That's where my 2 new'uns came from  She's got a sale on her fb page on hammocks etc, by the way, I ordered some yesterday  It's about time I finally put up pics of my dudes! I'll get on it now Yay for new furts!


----------



## x Sarah x

Yeps, all my ferrets are from Jules  save faffing and trying to choose beds it was easier to go over and have a look at them all, we got a giant snugglesack, a slightly smaller camo one and one of those cat beds, but we can never come home without a fer't, hehe. I'd come home with all her pups too if i could!!!


----------



## Kare

I think I am going to have to find a new home for my ferrets, I am having to work so much to make ends meet that they are really not getting what they need from me because there is simply nothing left in me to give at the end of the day...I am generally so down with our situation. I wouldn't mind so much if it was bad all the time, at least then we could look to get some help, but the boom and bust of the past year has hit my morale harder than normal.

My husband helps with the dogs, and the rabbits free range so they get what they need in life for themselves the mice have their own large family and huge cage they do not demand much else above food and water.

But left knowing it is the ferrets that are missing out, husband cannot handle them or deal with them at all, but like I say with boom and bust I could selfishly keep them knowing a few months down the line it could all be better knowing it could all be fine, but also know they are being neglected now....or I could rehome and then be kicking myself in a few months with more time on my hands and missing them like mad.

I just wish I could get a few months break.


----------



## Rach1

What a Shame you ain't closer kare.
I'd have had them for a few months for you.
Were thinking of getting some ferrets and it would have been nice to have a trial run.
I'm sorry to hear you're feeling under pressure.
It's never nice when you feel fed up, drained and have no time to yourself.
If I can help in any way please pm me.
Rachel
X


----------



## ruthyg

Aww Kare that's such a sad position to be in, I really feel for you. It's so hard trying to work out what's the best thing to do


----------



## x Sarah x

That's a shame, i'd be inclined to see if i could find someone willing to help short term while i see if things improved, as others have said they'd be willing and i know i certainly would if someone near to me needed help. There may well be someone near to you that could help? Maybe even ask on the ferret forums/groups, loads of lovely people, i've found ferrety people to be nicer than any other type that i've mixed with


----------



## Rhianna.J

My beautiful ferrets!

Spook

The day i got him:










And now:

















Buffy (full angora) Havnt got many of her as she too damn fast! lol 

















And finally, Bailey Boo, the ferret that made me fall in love with ferrets! (full angora)

The day i got her:









And now:

























Love my ferrets sooooo much!


----------



## x Sarah x

All my rescue children


----------

